# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2009



## Minho (1 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

_Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia_


----------



## Mariana (1 Dez 2009 às 01:07)

olaa=)
bem em Canidelo,tem estado um tempo chuvoso e gelido!
Hoje esteve um dia de sol,mas um frio de rachar...,agora pela noite ainda nao choveu aqui pertinho da praia!


ate manhã,fiquem bem


beijinhos


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2009 às 01:30)

Mariana disse:


> olaa=)
> bem em Canidelo,tem estado um tempo chuvoso e gelido!
> Hoje esteve um dia de sol,mas um frio de rachar...,agora pela noite ainda nao choveu aqui pertinho da praia!
> 
> ...



Olá, Marianita! 
Quando soube que tavas registada no forum, fiquei com uma cara de parva como este smile 

Tu vives na parte mais a W de Canidelo, onde o sol reinou pelos vistos! Para quem não tem aulas a tarde, não apanha chuva 
Tenho que me mudar para aí, um caso a pensar!!!

Agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco!
Temperatura: *8,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia e bom feriado. Manhã com 11,2º,céu encoberto e chuva fraca.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2009 às 10:24)

Bom Dia !! 

Chuva fraca e *10,7ºC*

Até agora, acumulei *4mm* .. veremos o que a tarde nos trás


----------



## GabKoost (1 Dez 2009 às 12:11)

Bom feriado! Viva a restauração da independência!

Dia de inverno à moda antiga.

Nuvens baixas e nevoeiro em todo o lado com aquela precipitação "molha tolos" constante...

Em dias desses é que vale a pena ficar na cama sem fazer nada.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (1 Dez 2009 às 12:44)

GabKoost disse:


> Bom feriado! Viva a restauração da independência!
> 
> Dia de inverno à moda antiga.
> 
> ...



Dia semelhante em Paços de Ferreira!
T actual = 9,5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (1 Dez 2009 às 13:20)

Bom dia
Já tenho net outra vez em casa, já não era sem tempo
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
Temp.actual: 14.3ºC

Tmin. 6.9ºC


----------



## stormiday (1 Dez 2009 às 13:22)

Em Aveiro o cenário não é muito diferente mas segundo o IM promete mais qualquer coisa para esta tarde e amanhã. Já agora aproveito para perguntar aos entendidos do fórum qual é a sua opinião em relação ao estado do tempo no norte para hoje e amanhã. Será que vamos ter assim tanta chuva para o resto do dia de hoje e trovoada para amanhã? Espero que sim
Neste momento;
pressão: 1019.9 mbar (e a cair)
Temperatura:15.9ºC
Vento: SSE a 17.2 km/h
precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: 1.5mm


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

stormiday disse:


> Em Aveiro o cenário não é muito diferente mas segundo o IM promete mais qualquer coisa para esta tarde e amanhã. Já agora aproveito para perguntar aos entendidos do fórum qual é a sua opinião em relação ao estado do tempo no norte para hoje e amanhã. Será que vamos ter assim tanta chuva para o resto do dia de hoje e trovoada para amanhã? Espero que sim



Bons dias!

pois , a mim também me parece que a previsão do IM para hoje está algo "puxadita"...mas eles lá saberão melhor que nós o porquê de preverem chuva forte e trovoadas:

IM:

*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 1 de Dezembro de 2009
*
Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, *onde poderá ser forte
no final do dia,* estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões
até ao final da tarde.
Possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros
até ao início da manhã.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
de sudoeste no litoral a partir do final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)
com rajadas de 70 km/h a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.

Amanhã:

*Previsão para 4ª Feira, 2 de Dezembro de 2009
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com boas abertas na Região Sul.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que nas regiões do Norte e Centro
poderão ser por vezes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada a
partir da tarde*.
Queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros para o final do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado (20 a 35 Km/h) no litoral e rodando para noroeste.
Nas terras altas o vento será forte (35 a 55 km/h) de oeste
com rajadas até 80 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Subida da temperatura mínima, mais acentuada nas regiões do
interior.

Para já o satélite não mostra nada de especial... mas vamos ser atravessados por uma frente fria mais logo ao fim do dia...frente essa que não parece "grande coisa" no satélite pelo menos de momento... 

Dados actuais:

Temp:13.1ºc ( mínima *7.9ºc*)

Vento: SSW: 17 Km/h

Humidade: 97%

Pressão: 1020.2 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h : *5.6 mm*

Chuva fraca..


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2009 às 14:14)

Registo 15,0º, chuva fraca esporádica, não estou a ver chegar a tal "chuva forte" do IM, mas como é só para o fim do dia, pode ser de que...


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2009 às 15:27)

Boas!
Depois de Bragança, eis-me de volta ao Castêlo da Maia.
Pelo caminho apanhei SEMPRE mau tempo, quer seja nevoeiro, chuva ou uma conjugação dos dois...
No Marão foi impressionante, visibilidade zero!! Descer o Marão a 20km/h com uma só faixa, em obras, é medonho...
Entretanto, por aqui registo 14.5ºC com chuva fraca.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2009 às 15:31)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> No Marão foi impressionante, visibilidade zero!! Descer o Marão a 20km/h com uma só faixa, em obras, é medonho...



Mesmo muito medonho! 
Quando fui para Vila Real nos fieis, também estava assim no Marão.. Chuva, nevoeiro cerradíssimo e vento forte, tirando que só uma faixa de cada lado, com máquinas a trabalhar ao lado! Uma aventura.... 

-------

De momento, não chove... O Céu está muito nublado e o vento é fraco!

Até agora , tenho acumulado *6mm*
Temperatura Actual: *13,2ºC*


----------



## blood4 (1 Dez 2009 às 15:45)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias!
> 
> pois , a mim também me parece que a previsão do IM para hoje está algo "puxadita"...mas eles lá saberão melhor que nós o porquê de preverem chuva forte e trovoadas:
> 
> ...



sim tens razao no que dizes
as vezes eles prevem muito mais do que aquilo que acontece
as vezes ate me desilude hehe
mas pronto esperemos que se realize


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2009 às 17:06)

Chove de forma moderada e contínua, com nevoeiro à mistura, 14,3º, muita humidade no ar, como é natural, uma tarde para estar no portátil a trabalhar e a espreitar o nosso Fórum.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2009 às 17:14)

Veterano disse:


> Chove de forma moderada e contínua, com nevoeiro à mistura, 14,3º, muita humidade no ar, como é natural, uma tarde para estar no portátil a trabalhar e a espreitar o nosso Fórum.



Exactamente como aqui 
Chuva, nevoeiro, muita humidade e 13,2ºC.
Já tenho acumulado *9 mm*


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

Boas tardes, 

tarde de chuva contínua por vezes moderada acumulando até ao momento: *12.7 mm* 

Temp:12.8 ºc

Vento:SSW: 15 Km/h

Humidade 98 %

Pressão : 1019.4 hpa

Chuva com nevoeiro à mistura.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

Chove moderadamente pelo Castêlo da Maia, com 13.7ºC.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Dez 2009 às 19:04)

Chove sem parar desde o início da tarde.

Chuva moderada mas constante. Daquela que serve para ser absorvida pelo solo se não estivessem estes completamente saturados.

Os campos da minha freguesia já demonstram largas poças de água nas zonas mais baixas e as já se nota nos montes que a água sai pelas frinchas entre os penedos.

Já izia o meu avô que quando assim fosse é porque a terra já não aguentava com água.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2009 às 20:04)

Boa Noite!! 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *13,9ºC*

Morrinha e nevoeiro com *13,4ºC*
Acumulados *14 mm*


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2009 às 20:08)

Boas, 

tem chovido continuamente e já levo *20.3 mm* acumulados..

Vento: SW: 20 Km/h

Temp: 12.6ºc ( máxima *13.5 ºc*)

Chuva fraca e nevoeiro muito fechado neste momento!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Pelo Castêlo não pára de chover, um penico aqui é sucesso garantido.
14.5ºC.


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pelo Castêlo não pára de chover, um penico aqui é sucesso garantido.
> 14.5ºC.



Por aqui também não pára e já tenho  *25.2 mm* 

Esta frente já excedeu as minhas expectativas em termos de precipitação..



Vento SSW: 18 Km/h

Temp:12.8 ºc

Pressão 1018.8 hpa

Humidade: 98 %


Continua a chover contínuamente e com nevoeiro...


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2009 às 22:05)

Pelo Aviz com 15,2º e um nevoeiro medonho que se confunde com a chuva, visibilidade muito limitada.


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz com 15,2º e um nevoeiro *medonho *que se confunde com a chuva, visibilidade muito limitada.



É a palavra correcta. Dia praticamente sem luz, ficamos com a impressão que estamos algures no norte da Europa com quatro hora de luz solar.

A mim também me surpreendeu a quantidade de precipitação registada, de chuvisco em chuvisco vou nos 14mm e com 14ºC lá foi a neve toda na serra


----------



## GabKoost (1 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

Chove intensamente há uma hora.

Hoje ainda se vão acumular os largos mm!


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2009 às 22:59)

Agora não chove! Mas o céu está muito nublado...

Registados *18 mm*


----------



## Iceberg (1 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

Agora não sei se chove  estou fechado no escritório de minha casa e já não vou espreitar lá para fora, mas aqui por Braga foi um dia extremamente húmido, com chuva persistente, mas fraca, tornando-se moderada para o final do dia, assim como o vento, fraco durante o dia, mais moderado ao cair da noite.


----------



## filipept (1 Dez 2009 às 23:29)

Por aqui tem chovido bem ao longo do dia, com periodos longos de chuva moderada. Acho que ninguém previa que choveria tanto hoje, nem os modelos mostravam essa possibilidade. Este tem sido um Outono à moda antiga (pelo menos por aqui) com muita chuva e já tivemos neve nas terras altas.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

Está a chover de novo com nevoeiro!


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite.

O dia foi bem regado como o comprovam os dados que vão sendo aqui postados. A chuva marca a sua presença de forma quase democrática - falta mesmo o sul do país.
Os solos saturados são uma marca indelével deste início de Dezembro.
Iremos ter os rios a ocupar os seus leitos de cheia nos próximos tempos - iremos também assistir aos lamentos daqueles que nos últimos anos lá construiram casas, anexos, etc, etc. 
As previsões apontam para que tenhamos entradas ainda mais vigorosas, lá mais prá frente, e assim com a capacidade dos solos esgotada na sua capacidade de absorção da chuva, teremos situações típicas de outros invernos - afinal aqueles que tanto temos desejado...

Por cá...1 de dezembro

*Tmín: 5,0ºC**
*Tmáx: 12,5ºC***
*Tactual: 12,5ºC**
*00.01h
**23.55h
*Precipitação: 30 mm* 

Até amanhã


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2009 às 00:20)

Chuva forte !!


----------



## FSantos (2 Dez 2009 às 01:02)

Chove "pesado" aqui em Gondomar.
Sabe bem ouvir.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2009 às 01:54)

Que dia este por aqui...
Ou melhor : que meio dia, ou quase nada dele...
O sol ficou mais um dia para as  calendas.
Desde as 5 da manhã até agora pouco tempo houve sem precipitar.
Ora chuvisco fraco , ora forte,ora chuva fraca , ora moderada
e não era de estranhar que ao final do dia quem à estrada se fizesse,
iria deparar com lencóis e rios de água como se de
chuva forte se tratasse...
Mais uma vez  este Outono , aqui, por aqui,  água demasiada , precipitada...
Uns com tanto ...


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2009 às 07:33)

Bom Dia!! 

A Temperatura Actual/Mínima é de *12,6ºC.*

Durante a noite acumulei *6 mm* 

Agora, o céu está pouco nublado.  Veremos quantos mais  mm's e que vamos ter? 
(Já parava de chover...)


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia. O sol fez a sua aparição, para secar um pouco os solos, mas será por pouco tempo. Sigo com 13,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2009 às 13:02)

Boas Tardes !! 

Manhã com céu pouco nublada, que ao longo da manhã se tornou muito nublada com alguns pingos!

De momento, chove!


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2009 às 13:32)

Boa tarde.
Manhã de céu pouco/ muito nublado mas sem chuva. A temperatura rondou os 15.4º

Chove à cerca de 20 minutos, e nesses 20 minutos a temperatura desceu dos 15.4º para 11.9º, que é a temperatura que se regista agora.

*Como disse, de momento estamos com chuva e 11.9º*


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2009 às 14:30)

Boa tarde. Sigo com 13,8º, caiu um monumental aguaceiro por volta das 13,15 horas, agora chuvisca.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2009 às 15:37)

Boa tarde
Neste momento chove moderado, céu bastante escuro. 
Temp. actual 14.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

E caí um aguaceiro moderado!


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

Boas noites,

Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados por vezes fortes!

Actual:

Temp:11.9ºc ( mínima *11.4ºc*) ( máxima *15.2 ºc*)

Vento: NW: 18 Km/h

Humidade: 88 %

Pressão 1015.9 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas de hoje : *15.2 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde ontem dia 01/12 ás 00 horas: *40.4 mm*

Bom início pluviométrico de mês...o problema é que os solos já começam a ficar ou estão mesmo saturados em alguns casos aqui pelo litoral Norte ... com todos os problemas que  isso possa desencadear nos rios e ribeiros em futuros episódios de chuva......

Alguns campos de cultivo parecem piscinas ou pântanos enlameados...

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro curto mas forte....


----------



## Iceberg (2 Dez 2009 às 23:29)

Por aqui por Braga continuamos em regime de aguaceiros moderados, e muita humidade ....


----------



## vinc7e (2 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

Alguém sabe o que se passa com o observatório de Gualtar??

http://bragatel.pt/orion/meteo/

Já não actualiza os dados à vários dias


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

vinc7e disse:


> Alguém sabe o que se passa com o observatório de Gualtar??
> 
> http://bragatel.pt/orion/meteo/
> 
> Já não actualiza os dados à vários dias



Meia volta isso acontece....

É uma situação que já comentei há tempos. É incrível como uma cidade como Braga esteja tão mal representada a nível de estações amadoras


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Céu muito nublado!

Acumulado *8 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

Boa noite
Chove muito forte neste momento. Tactual12.2ºC


----------



## Veterano (3 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia. Algum sol, para variar, vento fraco e 14,2º.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco! 

Durante a noite acumulei *4,0mm*

O sol ainda apareceu até às 9h30. Porque depois, o céu ficou muito nublado e caí um aguaceiro moderado às 10h00.


----------



## Falkor (3 Dez 2009 às 16:02)

Boa tarde

Céu nublado, temperatura 14.9ºC


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2009 às 19:10)

Boa noite
Noite e manhã com alguns aguaceiros, que eram por vezes moderados, da parte da tarde já não choveu. 

Precipitação desde as 00h: 5.1mm
Tactual 11.0ºC

Tmax. 13.5ºC
Tmin.(até agora ) 9.3ºC


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2009 às 21:09)

Por Braga, dia com algum Sol da parte da manhã mas que lentamente a nebulosidade foi tomando conta, chegando mesmo a chuviscar um pouco. Agora está novamente céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

Foi um dia _multi-cultural_...
Chuva, nublado, pouco nublado, agradável, fresco, etc, etc...

A noite e início da manhã ainda trouxeram alguma chuva, depois o céu foi-se gradualmente libertando do manto de nuvens mais "escuras", deixando passar alguns raios de sol. Agora pela noite o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e a *LUA CHEIA* é rainha e senhora - e sedutora também, pois está lindíssima com o seu manto branco e a sua "auréola" (alguns cirros rodeiam-na).

*Tmín: 6,0ºC (noite anterior) e 4,5ºC (há pouco)
Tmáx: 12,5ºC
Tactual: 6,5ºC
Precipitação: 10 mm*

Amanhã haverá mais chuva...desde o dia 1 de Novembro todos os dias tiveram a presença desta (excepto os dias 18 e 19 de Novembro). Uf!

P.S.: se tudo correr bem lá para meados da próxima semana a _*WMR 200 *_estará cá - depois é só montar e pedir ajuda aos membros para a disponibilIzar à comunidade.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

Boas noites, 

dia mais calmo em termos de chuva com um ou outro aguaceiro em geral fraco

Actual:

Temp: 10.6ºc ( mínima *9.6ºc*) ( máxima *14.3 ºc*)

Vento NNE: 4 Km/h

Humidade: 86 %

Pressão 1026.2 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: *2.5 mm*


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

Dia de alguns aguaceiros que fez um total de *4,0mm*!

Céu pouco nublado e frescote


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Dez 2009 às 02:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Amanhã haverá mais chuva...desde o dia 1 de Novembro todos os dias tiveram a presença desta (excepto os dias 18 e 19 de Novembro). Uf! ...



Bom apontamento...
De facto ,também  aqui , desde essa data, só 4 dias não foi registada qualquer precipitação...
Meu Deus : é melhor os nossos conterrâneos do sotavento não lerem isto...
E para agravar ,   as diferenças brutais vão continuar entre vizinhos...


----------



## Veterano (4 Dez 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, vento fraco, 11,3º, chuviscos preparatórios para um fim-de-semana bem molhado.


----------



## Falkor (4 Dez 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia 

Céu muito nublado, temperatura 11.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2009 às 14:41)

Boa Tarde!!

Céu muito nublado.
Começou a morrinhar perto das 10h


----------



## Veterano (4 Dez 2009 às 14:52)

Ainda não chove por Rio Tinto, céu encoberto e 13,6º.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Dez 2009 às 16:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> 
> Amanhã haverá mais chuva...desde o dia 1 de Novembro todos os dias tiveram a presença desta (excepto os dias 18 e 19 de Novembro). Uf!



Realmente... ...  .. ... Confesso que a precipitação em forma de chuva já me cansa... ... ou mudamos para o "Snow mode" ou é urgente um bocado de céu geralmente limpo!


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2009 às 16:37)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Realmente... ...  .. ... Confesso que a precipitação em forma de chuva já me cansa... ... ou mudámos para o "Snow mode" ou é urgente um bocado de céu geralmente limpo!



Finalmente alguém que concorda comigo! 

----------

Céu muito nublado e 13ºC

PS: O Meteograma prevê 159 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Saudades da chuva!:assobio:

Eh, eh! Pensavam que se livravam dela tão cedo? Nã...ela ainda anda por cá mais uns tempos. 

O dia foi marcado por alguma chuva\chuvisco fracos. O acumulado de *precipitação* andou em cerca de *0,2\0,3 mm *(garantido é que não chegou aos 0,5 mm).

*Tmín: 6,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,0ºC
Tactual: 10,5ºC*

Amanhã há mais elemento _*H2O*_ aqui para o burgo. Já fazia falta...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

Sinceramente, não me consigo fartar de chuva. Um dia de cada vez, quando vier o sol, cá estarei para apreciar, este é o tempo da chuva, venha ela e com força.
Neste momento céu muito nublado, temp. actual 11.1ºC.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Boa noite,

Por Braga Sul (Priscos) Temperatura actual: 12.6ºC / H.R: 80%

Vamos aguardar amanhã à tarde pela entrada da MELISSA aqui no Baixo Minho !!! Não tenho dúvidas que vai ser mais um Fim De Semana agitado na cidade dos Três Sacro-Montes.....


----------



## blood4 (5 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

pois nao sei como voçes se conseguem fartar de chuva
por mim podia chover todos os dias nao me importava hehe
o sol a mim sim cansame
nao gosto de dias de sol ^^


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

blood4 disse:


> pois nao sei como voçes se conseguem fartar de chuva
> por mim podia chover todos os dias nao me importava hehe
> o sol a mim sim cansame
> nao gosto de dias de sol ^^



Não se trata de cansar ou fartar...o problema da ausência de sol pode ser um problema para muita gente. Isto porque o nosso organismo precisa de vitamina D gerada na pele pela exposição ao sol. O humor de muita gente precisa com alguma frequência de determinada quantidade de exposição solar para se manter controlado.
É sabido que nos países nórdicos a ausência do factor luz solar aumenta muito as depressões, e por consequência os suicídios. Aquilo que tradicionalmente se associa como o "cair da folha" mais não é que os efeitos da privação do sol e dos seus efeitos sobre o nosso organismo.
Precisamos um pouco de tudo: de chuva, de sol, de vento, de calor, de frio...


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

Boa noite. Pelo Porto ainda não chove, está agradável, registo 13,8º, vento fraco.

  Parece que domingo vamos para a Arca de Noé.


----------



## blood4 (5 Dez 2009 às 00:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não se trata de cansar ou fartar...o problema da ausência de sol pode ser um problema para muita gente. Isto porque o nosso organismo precisa de vitamina D gerada na pele pela exposição ao sol. O humor de muita gente precisa com alguma frequência de determinada quantidade de exposição solar para se manter controlado.
> É sabido que nos países nórdicos a ausência do factor luz solar aumenta muito as depressões, e por consequência os suicídios. Aquilo que tradicionalmente se associa como o "cair da folha" mais não é que os efeitos da privação do sol e dos seus efeitos sobre o nosso organismo.
> Precisamos um pouco de tudo: de chuva, de sol, de vento, de calor, de frio...



sim pode ser verdade o que dizes
mas so te estava a dizer o que é mais bonito de ver para mim claro
mas digote que prefiro mais dias de chuva seguidos de que muitos dias de sol seguidos xD


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2009 às 01:26)

Durante o dia de ontem, foram acumulados 1,0mm!

-----

Já começa a chover mas fraco


----------



## Skizzo (5 Dez 2009 às 03:37)

por aqui 13,2ºC. Ainda não chove. 

Eu por mim, nunca chovia lol. Ok, isso é radical, mas odeio mesmo a chuva, e acho que 90% da pop não gosta. As unicas pessoas que alguma vez vi gostarem de chuva ou frio eram meteo-freaks


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia. Alguns chuviscos pelo Porto, com 14,8º, vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2009 às 10:21)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco a moderado. A pressão la vai descendo.
T. actual 13.8ºC


----------



## Falkor (5 Dez 2009 às 11:14)

Muito bom dia

Céu nublado temp. 15.7ºc


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

Cabril sempre a acumular...


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 11:27)

Parece incrível que no meio de tanta nebulosidade, segundo dados do Sat, apenas o Baixo-Alentejo e Algarve estejam com céu praticamente limpo!

Isto já parece um complô...!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Ok...e chove fraco-moderado em Paços de Ferreira...
(Why don't you just shoot me?!...)

T actual = 11,0ºC
Bom fim de semana!


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2009 às 11:59)

Boas tardes !! 

Durante a noite, acumulei 3,0mm 
(só agora e que os alertas laranjas de chuva vão entrar no activo) 

De momento, chuva fraca!


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2009 às 12:50)

O céu apresenta-se cada vez mais ameaçador, já chuviscou, mas nada merecedor de registo.
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.
Temp. actual: 15.0ºC


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

Chove bem e de forma contínua. 

Começou a festa!


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2009 às 13:06)

Em Melgaço também chove bem e de forma contínua.

Até ao momento 10 mm recolhidos.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

Boa tarde

Chuva moderada, vento fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas.
O acumulado de precipitação andará pelos 10 mm até ao momento.

ADORO CHUVA!!!
EU VIVO DA CHUVA...sou como um peixe!

Um bom fim de semana em perspectiva, com muito (pouco ou nenhum) sol cá para a malta


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 14:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> ADORO CHUVA!!!
> EU VIVO DA CHUVA...sou como um peixe!



 Estás com sorte, Aristocrata, a chuva continua a marcar presença cá pelo norte, com vento moderado de sudoeste, temperatura amena de 15,1º.

 Amanhã a festa continua, também gosto de chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2009 às 15:56)

Não sei se é sorte que tenho...o que sei é que depois disto uns bons dias de sol eram uma maravilha. Para o corpo e para a mente. E para os meus filhos que tem de ficar confinados a casa neste sábado - ir para o exterior é um bocado chato...e para os shoppings um bocadito mais (o H1N1 anda aí misturado nas multidões)

Por cá o vento está um pouco mais forte e já devo ir com cerca de 15 mm de precipitação (visto ao longe)


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

Há cerca de 45 minutos tivemos chuva intensa durante alguns minutos e vento a condizer.
Neste momento o acumulado de precipitação vai em 20 mm.


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

A chuva aqui no Porto tornou-se moderada há um par de horas, bem como o vento, que passou a moderado de sudoeste.

  A temperatura continua agradável, sigo com 14,9º.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Boa noite
Tirando uns chuviscos durante a tarde, ainda não se registou mais nada de interessante.
T.actual: 14.1ºC


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

Pelo Porto a chuva oscila entre moderada a forte, sem parar.


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2009 às 18:52)

Boas.
Por aqui nada de relevante se passa
Espero que a noite traga


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Dez 2009 às 19:09)

E chove, chove, chove...
Quase sempre foi fraca ( 8mm nas últimas 12 h) mas agora é já moderada.
Os campos que se avistam cá de casa estão já todos alagados .Mal sabem eles o que ainda vão  receber, melhor dizendo escorrer, já que se encontram completamente saturados.Amanhã conto fazer umas incursões a sítios críticos do rio que está aqui mais à mão, o rio Leça.Veremos se haverá motivos
de reportagem relevantes.
O vento também está a aumentar de intensidade...
Por aqui , habemos Inverno, meus senhores...


----------



## vinc7e (5 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

Boas,

por aqui é o diluvio completo


----------



## The_simpson (5 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui é o diluvio completo



também me está a parecer... ninguém com pluviómetro por vila verde?


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Eu também quero


----------



## blood4 (5 Dez 2009 às 19:19)

nimboestrato disse:


> E chove, chove, chove...
> Quase sempre foi fraca ( 8mm nas últimas 12 h) mas agora é já moderada.
> Os campos que se avistam cá de casa estão já todos alagados .Mal sabem eles o que ainda vão  receber, melhor dizendo escorrer, já que se encontram completamente saturados.Amanhã conto fazer umas incursões a sítios críticos do rio que está aqui mais à mão, o rio Leça.Veremos se haverá motivos
> de reportagem relevantes.
> ...



que venha ele
é a época dele que venha em força


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2009 às 19:27)

O pessoal do extremo norte já está a ser contemplado com chuva. Para a Beira Litoral a festa só deverá começar para as últimas horas do dia de hoje.
Temp. 14.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2009 às 19:59)

Boas Noites !! 

Chuva ! 

Já acumulados *10mm* e continua


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2009 às 20:03)

Aqui por Melgaço 20mm hoje...


----------



## vinc7e (5 Dez 2009 às 20:16)

The_simpson disse:


> também me está a parecer... ninguém com pluviómetro por vila verde?



Eu, infelizmente, não tenho 

continua a chuva forte...

temperatura*13.7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 20:16)

No Porto a chuva continua moderada e certinha, está tudo alagado e a transbordar.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

Boa noite.

O vento uiva nos fios de alta tensão, a chuva tilinta nos telhados...querem melhor final de dia do que isto?

Continua a chuva...continua o vento.
A temperaturaestagnou há longas horas nos 12,0ºC.

O acumulado de precipitação é agora de 39 mm.

Mais a caminho? Talvez...agora é tempo de apreciar o elemento líquido a planar ao vento


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

Por aquilo que estou vendo agora diria que a precipitação nas proximas horas vai tornar-se forte no Minho e Douro e de madrugada (talvez) tb no Litoral Centro avaliando pelas mais recentes Imagens de Satélite, que mostra nuvens mais grossas estando a entrar agora no Minho e Douro Litoral !!


----------



## ruka (5 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

boa noite
e continua a chuva e o vento aqui pelo Porto, uma bela noite de inverno


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

Boas noites, 

dia Inverno com chuva contínua em especial a partir da tarde acumulando até ao momento *30.2 mm*

O vento também tem soprado forte chegando a um máximo de 65 Km/h de SSW às 22:19 h

Actual:

Vento: 41 Km/h de SW

Temp: 13.7 ºc ( mínima *11.7ºc* ) ( máxima *14.4ºc*)

Humidade: 98%

Pressão:1014.6 hpa ( a descer)

Certos terrenos mostram séria saturação, já nem absorvem a água da chuva .....se nas próximas horas continuarmos com chuvas fortes e persistentes então certos locais aqui do Norte vão ter problemas de inundação...

Chuva contínua e  moderada neste momento


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

Em Espinho, também chove moderado, por vezes forte.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

Boa noite,

Aqui por Braga Sul >>> Temp. Ext: 14.2ºC / H.R: 92% / Pressão: 1004hPa (A descer lentamente desde ontem à noite). Actualmente chuva fraca mas o vento é moderado e por vezes com rajadas fortes. 

As próximas horas prometem Festival no Baixo-Minho  !!!!

Um abraço......


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Continua a chuva moderada pelo Aviz, se amanhã continuar, o rio Douro vai crescer!


----------



## vegastar (5 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Resumo do dia pela Trofa:

Tmin: 11.3ºC
Tmax: 14.6ºC

Prec: 27.4mm (até às 23:25)

Rajada máxima: 43.5 km/h

Dia de céu encoberto e períodos de chuva fraca, tornando-se moderada pela tarde. Os campos estão todos saturados, pelo que amanhã deverão aparecer os "lagos" de Inverno.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

Por aqui ainda nada, já não deve faltar muito
Temp. actual: 14.8ºC
HR: 86%
Vento moderado


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui ainda nada, já não deve faltar muito
> Temp. actual: 14.8ºC
> HR: 86%
> Vento moderado



Espero que tenhas muita razão  apesar de amanhã de manhã querer ir andar de bicicleta

Temperatura: 14.9
HR:86%
Pressão:1014.5
Vento: E 24.1
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG2&wuSelect=PWS


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

*32.0 mm* e nova rajada máxima de 70Km/ de S às 23: 40 h.

A parte mais activa da frente ainda está longe...o dia de amanhã promete ser bem chuvoso e com os acumulados de hoje e anteriores eventos não me admira nada que certos ribeiros e rios transbordem...


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2009 às 00:07)

Boas Noites !!

Dia 05 de Dezembro, teve um acumulado de *20 mm* 

Amanhã, veremos o que nós promete o dia (pelo menos muita chuva) 
----

Continua a chover moderadamente e vento moderado também.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

Boa noite _Melissa_ 

A _Melissa_ trouxe-me *50 mm *de *chuva* fresca e húmida (neste dia 5 de Dezembro).

O *vento* mantêm-se *moderado a forte* com alguma rajadas, a *chuva* é agora *moderada*.

A *temperatura* mantêm-se em estagnados *12,0ºC*
*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC*

Até amanhã


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2009 às 01:02)

Voltando do centro histórico Vimaranense onde fui beber um copo, passei o Rio Ave e notei que a velha ponte Romana já estava completamente debaixo d'agua!

Quem me dera um inverno como o do ano 2000 onde choveu 4 meses seguidos!

Isso só para as barragens serem obrigadas a descarregar a água e varrer algumas construções ribeirinhas que os empreiteiros mais espertinhos fizeram nas margens do rio.

Se continuar assim quase que daria para ir de Vila do Conde a Vieira do Minho de barco. 

ehhe


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Dez 2009 às 04:21)

Veterano disse:


> Continua a chuva moderada pelo Aviz, se amanhã continuar, o rio Douro vai crescer!



Sim ...crescerá .
Mas na bacia do  Douro ,pouco vai ser o acrescento.
Para leste de Entre-os-Rios , vá lá, 
para leste da   Régua , as precipitações serão 
normais ou fracas.Até eventualmente inexistentes.
Rios a subir? Talvez...Se continuar a chover  assim no molhado , mais o que estará previsto...
Mas rios a galgar margens ? Amanhã? (hoje)
Eventualmente , só  os regionais:
aqueles em que na quase totalidade da sua bacia recepctácula ,
as  precipitações abundam, com  solos já totalmente saturados.Os do Minho e do Douro Litoral.
O Douro apenas crescerá . Vem de muito sítio  onde não tem chovido assim tanto e de muito lugar onde quase não tem chovido...


E chove, chove ...ora fraco, ora moderado.Ora com vento, ora com ele  em rajada...
Há horas que assim é , sem parar...( 20 mm nas últimas 18 horas )
depois de muitos dias de Novembro assim.( 312 mm no seu total)
Qualquer período de chuva forte que possa agora vir,
será concerteza fonte de preocupações .
Está tudo alagado,encharcado,saturado...
Mas tudo terminará ao que parece , já na 2ª feira...


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2009 às 04:59)

Continua o vento moderado de sudoeste, trazendo de forma contínua chuva moderada, com uns suaves 14,2º.

  Se hoje (domingo) continuar ou agravar a quantidade de chuva a cair, alguns problemas aparecerão...


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2009 às 10:44)

Bons dias,

noite de chuva por vezes forte em alguns períodos a acumular até ao momento *33.3 mm* 

O gráfico da precipitação na minha estação durante as últimas horas de hoje:







Actual:

Temp:14.5ºc

Vento S:24 Km/h ( rajada máxima 65 Km/h de SSW às 03:30 H)

Humidade: 95%

Pressão: 1014.4 hpa

Precipitação acumulada em: +/- 34 h: *65.3 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde 01/12/2009: *108.2 mm*

Não chove, mas pelo satélite não deve tardar...

Há muitos lençois de água... e terrenos completamente alagados...

Mediante o que se tem passado e o que ainda poderá vir hoje os alertas e previsões do IM justificam-se plenamente, e são válidos até ás 23: 59 h de hoje ( isto falando apenas para o distrito do Porto)


----------



## vinc7e (6 Dez 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

por aqui* NÃO* está a chover 

a temperatura anda pelos  *15.3ºC*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia!!
Acordei em Paços de Ferreira e SEM chuva!! 
É aproveitar agora para fazer compras de Natal na rua!
Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco-moderadp Temperatura actual = 12,5ºC

Boring day... as the last days... oh well...
Bom fim de semana prolongado!


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2009 às 11:22)

Bom dia 
Chuva e mais chuva, por vezes forte. Estive sem luz grande parte da noite e não reparei que estava sem pilhas na estação, portanto os valores de precipitação não estão correctos, mas chove à horas seguidas. 
Temp. actual: 14.0ºC


----------



## stormiday (6 Dez 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia.
Finalmente chegou 
Acumulados desde as 0h: 12.9 mm
vento: 33.8 km/h de ENE
Rajada máxima até agora: 92.4 km/h às 10h
Temp: 14.4ºC
Humidade: 93%
A acreditar no IM vamos ter uma continuidade da chuva e por vezes forte. Espero que não se enganem


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2009 às 11:30)

Apenas chuviscos pelo Porto, com 15,6º e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Boa dia.

Mais uma noite de chuva, por vezes forte e acompanhada de vento forte, por vezes muito forte.
O acumulado de *precipitação *foi de *33 mm* até ao momento (ontem foi de *50 mm*). Mais virá?
*Tactual: 12,5ºC*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Dez 2009 às 13:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa dia.
> 
> Mais uma noite de chuva, por vezes forte e acompanhada de vento forte, por vezes muito forte.
> O acumulado de *precipitação *foi de *33 mm* até ao momento (ontem foi de *50 mm*). Mais virá?
> *Tactual: 12,5ºC*



Sim, esta noite foi a loucura... ... Choveu não torrencialmente mas moderado-forte constantemente... ... Isto hoje em Paços cheira-me que vai estar com aqueles períodos de chuva fraca-moderada...que nem **** nem sai de cima... (lol)
T actual = 13,5ºC, períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2009 às 14:10)

Céu muito nublado!
Vento fraco!

Acumulados até ao momento *22mm*


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2009 às 16:07)

Em Melgaço, ontem 27mm, hoje até ao momento 32mm o que perfaz 59mm. E o mês já vai com 87mm.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 16:18)

Uma hora rentável em Ponte de Lima e Viana do Castelo


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 16:20)

por agora 16,1ºC e chove intensamente.


----------



## manchester (6 Dez 2009 às 16:24)

A chuva registada na ultima hora em Viana e Ponte de Lima associada à noticia de hoje do JN:



*Chuvas intensas originam cheias em Caminha*



A intempérie que vem assolando a região de Caminha provocou a subida das águas dos rios e regatos, com particular incidência no rio Coura e em Vilar de Mouros.

Há campos alagados, o largo do Casal e a Cavada ficaram intransitáveis e o arco maior da ponte medieval ficou quase ficou totalmente tapado.

Pelas cinco horas da madrugada de hoje, domingo, os moradores da zona das Preces, junto à antiga estrada nacional, em Moledo, foram obrigados a pedir ajuda a vizinhos e a bombeiros. A água proveniente do monte descia por todo o lado, inundando casas, garagens e galinheiros.

A estrada esteve cortada durante cerca de uma hora, mas, em Vila Praia de Âncora, na baixa da Mata Velha, o trânsito ficou interrompido até ao meio-dia.

Também nesta vila, às primeiras horas da manhã de hoje, a rotunda da Baralha ficou inundada, devido à acumulação de lixo num aqueduto que atravessa a estrada para Vile.

Contudo, já de manhã, quando as pessoas começaram a sair de casa ou na abertura dos comércios, é que os alertas começaram a chegar aos bombeiros.

A Rua 5 de Outubro foi atingida pelo arrastamento de pedras e terra provenientes de uma obra, na Rua da Vista Alegre, iniciada antes da eleições autárquicas, mas cujos trabalhos não tiveram a continuidade esperada. Igualmente a freguesia de Argela sofreu as consequências do mau tampo, verificando-se o aluimento de um muro e a deterioração de uma estrada em Guimbra.

As barras de Caminha e de Vila Praia de Âncora mantêm-se encerradas à navegação.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 16:26)

e o pessoal daqui ainda quer mais chuva, enfim...


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2009 às 16:31)

Autêntico dilúvio na região do Porto, chove com grande intensidade há cerca de uma hora, as estradas transformaram-se em rios, situação muito complicada.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2009 às 16:34)

Boa tarde.

O pessoal quer chuva...
Todos gostamos de fenómenos meteorológicos. Ninguém pede que hajam danos materiais ou desastres humanos. Ninguém controla o clima e, como tal, quando ele nos presenteia com estes ninguém fica agradado com essa situação. Mas de modo algum se deve apontar algo a quem gosta destes fenómenos.

Mais chuva durante a tarde, forte neste momento por Penafiel (onde me encontro). Não vi mas pareceu haver um relampago há pouco.

Os valores de Viana e de Ponte de Lima são elevados apenas para 1 hora - vai haver inundações locais na área...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 16:36)

Oh, isso é lógico. Mas se juntarmos 1+1 sabemos a resposta...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

Chove torrencialmente há mais de 20 minutos.
Não sei como estarão as coisas lá fora mas já tenho relatos particulares de
pequenas inundações um pouco por todo o lado.
Vou agora sair para a rua de carro. Voltarei mais logo...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

O mesmo em Paços de Ferreira.
Começou a chover com grande intensidade há cerca de 15 minutos.
Nada diluviano e até é habitual nesta época em Paços, mas pronto...fica o registo.
Tactual = 14,0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> O mesmo em Paços de Ferreira.
> Começou a chover com grande intensidade há cerca de 15 minutos.
> Nada diluviano e até é habitual nesta época em *Pa**ços*, mas pronto...fica o registo.
> Tactual = 14,0ºC



Nesse ponto tens razão: é habitual esta situação em Paços...a questão é que esquecemo-nos de ver um outono húmido como este desde 2000. De lá até cá foram todos a tender para o seco, só de vez em quando é que tivemos episódios de chuva mais marcada. Este ano parece que voltamos a sentir um inverno "à antiga", daqueles em que raramente nos vemos livres do elemento chuva, e mais raramente o elemento sol faz a sua aparição.
Só tenho pena de não ter uma estação completa nesta fase. Pode ser que até final do mês tenha a estação a debitar os dados on-line...


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2009 às 16:56)

Pelo Porto a chuva passou a moderada. Penso que o maior impacto de possíveis inundações terá sido a sul do Porto, caso de V.N. de Gaia, encontrava-me lá quando regressei a casa, passar pela Ponte da Arrábida foi difícil, estavam no local os bombeiros, talvez pela dificuldade no escoamento da água.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 17:04)

Também penso que este inverno será semelhante ao de 2000, mas esse também foi tudo menos um inverno normal... E este pelo mesmo caminho vai. Média no Porto (P.Rubras) para Novembro é de 150mm, choveu 300m...e Dezembro é normalmente o rei da chuva, acredito que irá ficar bem acima da média.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2009 às 17:13)

"Seca meteorológica desagrava-se em Novembro
2009-12-04 (IM)

A precipitação registada no mês de Novembro em Portugal continental situou-se próxima dos valores normais (1971-2000), apresentando uma anomalia de + 13,4 mm.

As quantidades de precispitação ocorridas em Novembro levaram ao fim da situação de seca meteorológica na região Norte e litoral centro, de acordo com o Observatório de Secas do Instituto de Meteorologia. Nas restantes regiões mantém-se a situação de seca, com agravamento no Algarve e em alguns locais no Alentejo, numa expressão de 60% do território continental em situação de seca meteorológica, ainda que com grau de severidade pouco elevado.

Em termos nacionais (continente), os valores de precipitação situaram-se próximos dos valores normais (1971-2000), no entanto, em termos regionais e focando em especial a região Norte e Litoral Centro, os valores de precipitação registados foram particularmente elevados. *Realce para o valor diário de 85 mm (entre as 09:00 UTC de dia 15 e as 09:00 UTC de dia 16) registado na estação de Porto/Pedras Rubras, valor este que corresponde ao maior valor observado nesta estação desde 1967 (o anterior valor era de 68,7 mm, em 14.11.1085).*"

Aponto aqui o relatório elaborado pelo IM, disponível nesta data no respectivo site. 2º os profissionais do IM a precipitação máxima em pedras rubras não foi o valor referido aqui no fórum, de cerca de *104,9 mm*, mas *85 mm*, registado entre os dias 15 e 16 de Novembro.

O que acho estranho é a hora de referência de início e fim de colheita dos dados de precipitação - das 9h às 9 h do dia seguinte. Já vi referências de valores entre as 18h e as 18h do dia porterior...agora a estas horas nunca tinha visto. Será normal não haver uma normalização dos horários de refrência para colheita de dados? Não será mais normal o período de 24h,, correspondente entre as 0h e as 23.59h?


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

Essa notícia já foi posta noutro thread mais apropriado. Qual é o espanto nesse valor?


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

Skizzo disse:


> Essa notícia já foi posta noutro thread mais apropriado. Qual é o espanto nesse valor?



Não é o valor em si mas a hora de início e fim de colheita dos dados de precipitação. Sempre pensei que faziam apenas a contabilidade das 0.00h às 23.59h, sendo esse o período de referência para o acumulado de precipitação oficial. Apenas essa dúvida...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 17:28)

Deve ser o maior valor em 24 horas, independentemente da hora. Mas também pensei que fosse das 0h às 24h.


E neste ultima hora mais 17mm no Porto (P.Rubras)


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

Skizzo disse:


> E neste ultima hora mais *17mm* no Porto (P.Rubras)



Um bom registo...os bombeiros já se devem ouvir um pouco por toda a cidade

O que eu referia anteriormente é que se a contabilidade fosse das 0.00h às 23.59h, o valor seria de 104 mm - um valor bem alto para o mês de Novembro.

Por aqui em penafiel: o céu apresenta-se mais desanuviado, a chuva continua mas agora fraca a moderada. Parece que o pior já passou, mas atendendo à imagens de satélite ainda pode vir alguma surpresa mas será menos homogénea aqui pelo litoral.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

Em Aveiro o inicio da tarde foi caótico, com a intensidade da chuva.
Aqui por Vila Nova a precipitação rendeu até ao momento 29.0mm.
Vamos ver o que o final do dia nos trás, pelas imagens de satélite, parece que vai abrandar por agora, mas as últimas horas do dia de hoje e inicio de Segunda, deverá novamente chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2009 às 17:46)

Boas tardes, 

e que tarde de chuva esta...até ao momento levo *57 mm* acumulados.Chuva torrencial a partir das 16:15 +/-

de referir os graves problemas registados em Pedras Rubras na última hora, passei por lá de carro  vinha na  estrada interior que vai dar ao aeroporto e está tudo inundado...àgua que chega a entrar em casas situadas junto à rua ..tampas de saneamento levantadas e a expelir água...autênticas piscinas por todo o lado...água a escorrer quais ribeiros a vir dos campos.... por momentos cheguei a pensar que o carro ia meter água pela porta  tal o nivel da mesma em certas zonas mais planas da estrada....

Queria tirar fotos mas estava tão escuro ( ás 16:40 era praticamente de noite) e chovia tanto que não me aventurei...Preocupei-me sim em sair do meio das inundações que se estavam a criar rápidamente... 


Situação a ficar caótica nesta zona

A chuva continua...e a acumular

*59.4 mm*


----------



## Lousano (6 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> e que tarde de chuva esta...até ao momento levo *57 mm* acumulados.Chuva torrencial a partir das 16:15 +/-
> 
> ...





Sem provocar danos a ninguém, espero uma chuvadas dessas por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

*Noticias sobre o Mau tempo do litoral norte:*



> Mau tempo: Moradores retidos em casa na Maia
> 13h28m
> 
> Vários moradores da rua das Regadias, em Pedrouços, no concelho da Maia, estiveram retidos em casa, este domingo, devido a uma inundação na rua.
> ...





> Queda de muro devido ao mau tempo
> 17h01m
> 
> Um muro de suporte antiquíssimo, sito no cruzamento da Rua de Bouças com a Rua do Convento, em Matosinhos, caiu na sequência do mau tempo sentido na noite de domingo, 5 de Dezembro de 2009.
> ...


----------



## trepkos (6 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

Skizzo disse:


> Também penso que este inverno será semelhante ao de 2000, mas esse também foi tudo menos um inverno normal... E este pelo mesmo caminho vai. Média no Porto (P.Rubras) para Novembro é de 150mm, choveu 300m...e Dezembro é normalmente o rei da chuva, acredito que irá ficar bem acima da média.



Semelhante ao de 2000 só se for aí no Norte, porque aqui em baixo ainda nem pinga de água caiu, não chove como deve de ser há meses.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 17:56)

trepkos disse:


> Semelhante ao de 2000 só se for aí no Norte, porque aqui em baixo ainda nem pinga de água caiu, não chove como deve de ser à meses.



Estamos no thread do Litoral Norte, logo estamos a falar desta zona. Não me importava nada que só chovesse no sul durante um mês inteiro... tenho saudades do céu azul com as manhãs frescas e o sol a iluminar a cidade.


----------



## trepkos (6 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Skizzo disse:


> Estamos no thread do Litoral Norte, logo estamos a falar desta zona. Não me importava nada que só chovesse no sul durante um mês inteiro... tenho saudades do céu azul com as manhãs frescas e o sol a iluminar a cidade.



Pensei que se tratasse de uma generalização, podemos fazer o seguinte, vocês aí de cima vem cá para baixo apanhar o sol e o bom tempo interminável e nós vamos aí para cima para nos refrescarmos.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Dez 2009 às 18:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nesse ponto tens razão: é habitual esta situação em Paços...a questão é que esquecemo-nos de ver um outono húmido como este desde 2000. De lá até cá foram todos a tender para o seco, só de vez em quando é que tivemos episódios de chuva mais marcada. Este ano parece que voltamos a sentir um inverno "à antiga", daqueles em que raramente nos vemos livres do elemento chuva, e mais raramente o elemento sol faz a sua aparição.
> Só tenho pena de não ter uma estação completa nesta fase. *Pode ser que até final do mês tenha a estação a debitar os dados on-line.*..



Muuuuuuito fixe!!  
Manda mensagem quando estiver a operar!!


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 18:08)

trepkos disse:


> Pensei que se tratasse de uma generalização, podemos fazer o seguinte, vocês aí de cima vem cá para baixo apanhar o sol e o bom tempo interminável e nós vamos aí para cima para nos refrescarmos.



Lol, acho que precisamos de trocar realmente  Mas gosto mais do bom tempo na minha cidade 
Aí é a monotonia do sol, mas ao menos têm variações de temperatura. Aqui ando com chuva interminavel, e a temperatura entre os 14 e os 16 noite e dia


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2009 às 18:15)

Volta a chover forte, as terras á volta da casa são autênticos lagos.
*30.5mm*


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 18:21)

Chove torrencialmente de novo.


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

Como está a situação pelo Porto? Muitas inundações?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2009 às 18:37)

*Chuvas intensas originam cheias em Caminha*

A intempérie que vem assolando a região de Caminha provocou a subida das águas dos rios e regatos, com particular incidência no rio Coura e em Vilar de Mouros.

Há campos alagados, o largo do Casal e a Cavada ficaram intransitáveis e o arco maior da ponte medieval ficou quase ficou totalmente tapado.

Pelas cinco horas da madrugada de hoje, domingo, os moradores da zona das Preces, junto à antiga estrada nacional, em Moledo, foram obrigados a pedir ajuda a vizinhos e a bombeiros. A água proveniente do monte descia por todo o lado, inundando casas, garagens e galinheiros.

A estrada esteve cortada durante cerca de uma hora, mas, em Vila Praia de Âncora, na baixa da Mata Velha, o trânsito ficou interrompido até ao meio-dia.

Também nesta vila, às primeiras horas da manhã de hoje, a rotunda da Baralha ficou inundada, devido à acumulação de lixo num aqueduto que atravessa a estrada para Vile.

Contudo, já de manhã, quando as pessoas começaram a sair de casa ou na abertura dos comércios, é que os alertas começaram a chegar aos bombeiros.

A Rua 5 de Outubro foi atingida pelo arrastamento de pedras e terra provenientes de uma obra, na Rua da Vista Alegre, iniciada antes da eleições autárquicas, mas cujos trabalhos não tiveram a continuidade esperada. Igualmente a freguesia de Argela sofreu as consequências do mau tampo, verificando-se o aluimento de um muro e a deterioração de uma estrada em Guimbra.

As barras de Caminha e de Vila Praia de Âncora mantêm-se encerradas à navegação. 

JN


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Muuuuuuito fixe!!
> Manda mensagem quando estiver a operar!!




Mandei vir uma oregon WMR 200 da Alemanha. Com esta chuva deve vir de barco e vai demorar mais...
Não te preocupes que eu aviso quando ela estiver on. Mas pelo meio tenho de esperar que o tempo melhore e arranjar uma escada em condições para colocar o anemómetro em cima do telhado. Como o inverno áinda aí vem espero dar bom uso...

Aqui por Penafiel mantêm-se a *chuva fraca a moderada*; como estou afastado das árvores não consigo medir consistentemente *a velocidade do vento*...
Uma boa noite

*P.S.: verifiquei os dados no IM e aparentemente os episódios de chuva mais forte estão restringidos a uma faixa do litoral; estações como Cabril, Lamas de Mouro, Montalegre e Arouca, ligeiramente mais para o interior, não registaram eventos mais pluviosos que os registados desde ontem.*


----------



## DMartins (6 Dez 2009 às 19:02)

Volta a chover com grande intensidade por Guimarães.
Escusado será dizer que já há relatos de inundações nas zonas "críticas".
Lamentável.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Dez 2009 às 19:09)

Acabado de chegar de uma pequena incursão ao dilúvio,
sempre sob chuva moderada ou forte, não terá sido lá muito boa ideia.
Estava a ver que não conseguia chegar a casa.
Os  rios de água que atravessam as estradas estão incríveis.
Um pouco por todo o lado as dificuldades de circulação são enormes.
O rio Leça ali perto do "Jardiland" galga as margens e ameaça já habitações.






[/URL][/IMG]

Continua a chuva ora forte ,ora moderada o que irá agravar o cenário por mim encontrado.
A imagem de satélite parece indicar que virão aí umas tréguas.
São bem precisas já que em muitos leitos a situação estará no limite...


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

*70.2 mm* ...mas que tempo maluco, não para de chover....

*Chuva forte* neste momento puxada a vento SW com 42 Km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

nimboestrato disse:


> Acabado de chegar de uma pequena incursão ao dilúvio,
> sempre sob chuva moderada ou forte, não terá sido lá muito boa ideia.
> Estava a ver que não conseguia chegar a casa.
> Os  rios de água que atravessam as estradas estão incríveis.
> ...


Essa imagem é triste. Eu não me vou aventurar a sair de casa, mas cheira-me que aqui na Figueira haverá nas mesmas condições  (talvez não tão más, felizmente)...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Chove forte à cerca de 15 minutos, que renderam rápidamente cerca de 10mm, impressionante

Precipitação: 40.4mm


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

nimboestrato disse:


> Acabado de chegar de uma pequena incursão ao dilúvio,
> sempre sob chuva moderada ou forte, não terá sido lá muito boa ideia.
> Estava a ver que não conseguia chegar a casa.
> Os  rios de água que atravessam as estradas estão incríveis.
> ...



A situação começa a ser preocupante, especialmente para os lados de Matosinhos. Com a chuva a continuar madrugada a dentro, cheira-me que várias pessoas terão surpresas desagradáveis a meio da noite


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

jpmartins disse:


> Chove forte à cerca de 15 minutos, que renderam rápidamente cerca de 10mm, impressionante
> 
> Precipitação: 40.4mm



Parece-me que a situação começará a melhorar nas próximas horas !!
Mas espero um novo agravamento do estado do tempo no próximo fim de semana !!
Sim porque as depressões estão com o apetite devorador pelos fins de semana


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

Chove torrencialmente em Paços de Ferreira.
T actual = 13,0 ºC


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2009 às 19:32)

De regresso ao Aviz, depois de uma pequena volta de "barco", de relatar a continuação da chuva moderada a forte, que não me deixa levar a cadela à rua, ou seja, eu levo-a, mas esta recusa-se a sair (lá tola não é).

  A "Melissa" está a revelar-se com um largo potencial...


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2009 às 20:09)

Atenção ao rio Águeda que tem verificado nas últimas horas, uma subida exponencial do seu caudal.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

Mais um período de chuva forte, total 47.6mm.


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

Por aqui continua a chuva moderada...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

Agora volta a chover fortemente.

Estamos numa zona onde levamos com as chuvas do norte e do centro, portanto não há escapatória possivel.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

*82.2 mm...* isto só visto...

Chuva forte e contínua neste momento, Vento SSW:24 Km/h

Temp:14.7 ºc

Atenção a alguns rios e ribeiros nas próximas horas...


----------



## Mariana (6 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

olaaa =)

chuva,chuva, e mais chuva...eu ate a uns dias is para a escola de bus,agora é de barco á vela!sim, porque o vento tambem nao nos larga..

CANIDELO vai rebentar a escala!


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

Boas Tardes !!!

Períodos de chuva moderada a forte 

De momento, vento moderado e chuva fraca 

Acumulados *51mm*


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

e tenho agora a máxima do dia, actualmente 16,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

Será que iremos ter um substancial agravamento do estado do tempo no noroeste a partir da meia noite ?  Estou curioso com a evolução das imagens de satélite:

Imagens de Satélite (Air Mass)


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2009 às 22:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Será que iremos ter um substancial agravamento do estado do tempo no noroeste a partir da meia noite ?  Estou curioso com a evolução das imagens de satélite:
> 
> Imagens de Satélite (Air Mass)



Gerofil também tenho reparado nessa situação, e tenho estado atento ao desenrolar, com grande curiosidade. 
Acabo de passar a barreira dos 50mm, neste momento já contabilizei *50.2mm*.
Chove moderado neste momento.


----------



## stormiday (6 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

Boa noite.
Durante a manhã fiquei sem dados do anemómetro não sei porquê mas aparecem --- onde devia de estar a velocidade do vento.
Para já já tenho acumulados 53.3 mm com uma temperatura de 14.8ºC.
Já agora, e perdoem o offtopic, há alguma solução para o anemómetro ou tenho de comprar um novo?


----------



## pdf (6 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Cuidado com o Leça. Está com um caudal impressionante... mas acho que ainda não se registam cheias.

A chuva agora acalmou (ok, parou mesmo), pode ser que as surpresas desagradáveis não apareçam.

Os ventos fortes e a chuva fizeram estragos também no alto de S. Miguel-o-Anjo (Folgosa, Maia) e a rádio onde trabalho está sem emissão desde as 17h00.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Boa noite.

Um dia de emoções por algumas bandas...o rios, ribeiras, ribeiros, valas, sistemas de drenagem de águas pluviais, enfim, tudo o que tenha a haver com o assunto, estiveram de faxina

Por cá:

*Tmín: 11,5ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC
Tactual: 12,0ºC
Precipitação:* *78 mm*

Ontem e hoje o *total de precipitação* foi de *128 mm*

Na vinda para casa passei no rio Eiriz, um dos afluentes do rio Ferreira, e as águas galgaram as suas margens, ocupando o leito de cheia. Já há uns anos que não via aquilo assim. E parece-me que verei ainda mais vezes aquele cenário até o inverno terminar - os solos estão saturados e qualquer episódio pluvioso (acima dos 30 mm) trará de novo as águas para fora do seu leito natural.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

Boas, 

a chuva já parou há algum tempo e de momento não chove...

Actual:

Temp: 13.4ºc ( mínima 13.1ºc) ( máxima 15.6ºc)

Vento W:14 Km/h 

Humidade: 94%

Pressão 1015.4 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas de hoje: *82.6 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas de ontem : *114.6 mm*

Veremos como vão ser as próximas horas.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Dez 2009 às 00:46)

Caso para dizer, depois da "tempestade" vem a bonança, por agora tudo calmo, já não chove a algum tempo, vento fraco de SW.

Precipitação: 50.2mm
T.actual: 14.6ºC

Uma boa noite para todos


----------



## VerticalHorizon (7 Dez 2009 às 01:31)

Já não chove!! 
T actual = 12,0 ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2009 às 02:15)

Snifa disse:


> ...a chuva já parou há algum tempo e de momento não chove...
> 
> Veremos como vão ser as próximas horas.



Terá parado a tempo.
O pior já terá passado.
Se amanhã ( hoje) fosse igual a hoje (ontem),
muito haveria de ser relatado ...
Não chove há 3 horas.
Os caudais abrandam .
E águas menos revoltas os esperam:
Desde já pelo que o satélite parece indicar.Depois, pelas previsões dos modelos.Mas isto é que foi chover...depois do que já tinha chovido...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2009 às 07:00)

*Mau tempo causa inundações no Grande Porto*

Foi uma tarde de inundações por todo o lado e os bombeiros não tiveram mãos a medir. Só os Sapadores do Porto tiveram mais de 30 saídas. Na Maia, duas famílias ficaram isoladas. Em Rio Tinto, uma garagem ficou toda alagada.
A pequena Rua das Regadias, que ontem ficou com cerca de um metro de água, fica à ilharga do nó de Águas Santas (onde confluem a A3 a A4) e até há meia dúzia anos era perfeitamente visível, por se situar ao lado de uma pedreira. A barreira acústica colocada aquando das obras de alargamento da A4 "taparam" a rua e escondem os problemas.
"Moro aqui há 40 anos e só por duas vezes isto aconteceu, e sempre depois das obras. Antigamente as águas escorriam livremente pelo monte abaixo e iam ter à estrada. Com as obras da auto-estrada a pedreira foi aterrada e os canos que colocaram não têm diâmetro suficiente para tanta água. Hoje [ontem], pelas 6.30 horas, fui ao portão e só se via água. Chegou a ter mais de um metro de altura", lamentou Filomena de Sousa.
O vizinho, Fernando dos Santos, apenas dispunha de uma escada encostada ao terreno de Filomena Sousa para sair de casa. "Desde que aqui moro, há cerca de 33 anos, é a segunda vez que isto acontece", revelou o morador.
Numa rua, que não tem saída, vivem três famílias e há um pequeno estaleiro, numa antiga pedreira. "Abrimos buracos no meu terreno para ver se encontramos o local de união dos tubos que passam na rua e no estaleiro. Já da outra vez foi assim que se conseguiu escoar a água", referiu Carlos Soares, proprietário do estaleiro.
Fonte do Gabinete de Comunicação da Câmara da Maia garantiu, ao JN: "A situação foi controlada. Vamos deixar passar o mau tempo para resolver o problema definitivamente". 
Em Venda Nova, Rio Tinto, Gondomar, as obras do Metro obstruíram o escoamento das águas pluviais, provocando inundações na Rua do Dr. Raul Castro. Uma garagem colectiva (com 70 lugares de aparcamento) ficou cheia de água e a cave de uma moradia também, devido ao grande volume de água que se acumulou na via, sem que tenham registado outros prejuízos. Todos os carros foram retirados da garagem atempadamente.
Segundo Mário Martins, presidente da Junta de Rio Tinto, as fortes chuvas que caíram ontem não foram escoadas pelo sistema de águas pluviais devido às obras do Metro. Alertado o responsável pela frente de obra, foi enviado um piquete para abrir uma vala e reduzir, assim, o caudal de água.
Pedrouços e Venda Nova foram as situações mais complicadas numa tarde de pequenas inundações um pouco por todo o lado. Só os Sapadores do Porto tiveram mais de 30 saídas, durante a tarde. Quase tudo situações de limpeza de sarjetas e limpeza de vias. 
No Porto, os casos mais graves registaram-se na Estação de Contumil, na Marginal e na Via Panorâmica, onde os Portuenses ainda estavam ao início da noite a tentar tirar a água da estrada.

Helena Norte, Hermana Cruz e Reis Pinto

Jornal de Notícias


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2009 às 09:01)

Céu pouco nublado e manhã fresca!

Por volta das 3h, caiu um aguaceiro moderado que fez um acumulado de *1mm*


----------



## Veterano (7 Dez 2009 às 09:08)

Manhã sem chuva e temperatura suave (14,6º), o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (7 Dez 2009 às 11:41)

ahhhhhhhh maravilha! Não chove por terras da Chã de Ferreira e o céu parece querer abrir espaço aos raios de sol... ... Será?!
Temp actual = 11,5ºC


----------



## pdf (7 Dez 2009 às 12:50)

A "minha" rádio só retomou a emissão agora... entrou água nos cabos (!!!). E para isso acontecer é preciso chover MUITO mesmo.

T 15 graus na Maia (Centro), tempo cinzentinho.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Dez 2009 às 18:37)

Boa noite

Tudo calmo, tudo na paz do Senhor. 
Não há fenómenos, emoções à solta, todos fugiram daqui.
Agora reina o marasmo...alguém quer chuva, vento? Não me parece. Um pouco de sol já ia bem!
Mas ainda temos de esperar pois se a chuva forte já se foi, amanhã teremos ao que consta a "célebre" morrinha, chuva fraca, chuvisco, molha-tolos, enfim, aquela forma entediante de precipitação que entusiasma tanto o povo como o sporting dos últimos tempos...

Bem, por cá a noite ainda trouxe a *"estratosférica"* acumulação de *0,5 mm*. De lá até cá nem mais uma amostra.
O céu tem-se mantido muito nublado, aqui e ali deixando um vislumbre do astro-rei mas apenas...agora que é noite nem isso!

*Tmín: 11,5ºC (noite anterior)
Tmáx: 12,5ºC
Tactual: 9,5ºC (mínima do dia até ao momento)*


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2009 às 19:55)

Boas noites, 

muito mais calmo o dia de hoje comparando com o temporal de chuva forte de ontem...

Dia caracterizado por céu geralmente muito nublado e com alguma chuva fraca de madrugada acumulando *0.8 mm*

A Melissa foi por aqui muito generosa em chuva, como seria de prever numa frente de movimento lento afectando mais o Norte/NW e mais extrema do que a Júlia pois teve mais periodos de chuva forte ( torrencial ) , chegando a acumular em apenas 35 minutos *20.2 mm* num aguaceiro torrencial ontem por volta das 16:15 h, que causou problemas de inundações consideráveis (flash flood) em alguns locais...

Resumindo, o acumulado desde as 00 horas de Sábado foi de *115.4 mm * valor que hipersaturou os solos já de si saturados por anteriores eventos chuvosos...

Dezembro já leva acumulados *158.3 mm* em apenas 7 dias...... 

*Dados actuais:
*
Temp: 13.4 ( mínima 10.6ºc ) ( máxima 15.4ºc)

Vento WNW: 10 Km/h

Humidade: 82%

Pressão:1020.7 hpa.

Céu encoberto sem chuva de momento.


----------



## Veterano (7 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

Noite calma, com 13,4º e vento fraco.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2009 às 00:48)

Parece-me que já está actualizado ... pelo menos tem os dados actuais.


----------



## Veterano (8 Dez 2009 às 10:59)

Bom dia. Continua o tempo ameno, com 15,0º, vento fraco, céu encoberto.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Boa tarde.

A pasmaceira aí está para gaúdio de muitos. A chuva ainda não fez a sua aparição, o sol também não...

Melhor seria se tivessemos ao menos chuva e vento fortes, ou então um episódio de neve que tudo parasse...eh, eh! Não, isto é apenas um sonho, neste momento seria bom ver o sol a brilhar, a aquecer a pele, a transmitir um pouco de alegria ao povo. Mas...

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com nuvens médias mais carregadas a norte. Se virá alguma chuva como previsto, neste momento é uma incógnita.
O vento é fraco.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC
Tactual: 12,0ºC*

22.40h - há pouco tivemos um aguaceiro fraco - mas sem acumular.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

Um dia cinzento por Braga, sem precipitação, mas com vento fraco e ameno, principalmente de tarde, o que propiciou a muita gente um passeio pelas ruas da cidade já em ambiente muito natalício.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Dez 2009 às 01:53)

Foi-se a chuva ,mesmo a tempo. Mais houvera, depois
 daquele chuvoso  domingo , depois de muitos chuvosos dias ,
e  más notícias haveria de trazer.
Mas foi-se a chuva já há dois dias e o céu não deixou de estar encoberto.
Cinzento nos céus,Terra molhada, encharcada.
E por aqui ,nas últimas 48 horas, não tem havido  chuva, nem sol, nem frio, nem vento.
Nada ...só  céus parados no cinzento...


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2009 às 15:20)

Boas Tardes!! 

Depois de uma manhã muito nublada, eis que começa a chover!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Aguaceiro FORTE abate-se sobre Porto e Maia às 16h30m,, suficiente para deixar tudo alagado novamente.
O que vale é que amanhã volta o sol em grande!!


----------



## Veterano (9 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

Boa noite. Registo ainda 15,4º, num dia onde cheguei a sentir calor, a máxima deve ter rondado os 18º.

  Desgostoso com esta situação, eis que amanhã me vou deslocar a Manchester (UK), certo de lá me refrescar um pouco.

  Desta breve viagem, espero deixar algum testemunho fotográfico, infelizmente sem o nosso CR7.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

Boa noite

O dia apresentou céu muito nublado, para o final do dia chegou a chuviscar.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado.

T.actual: 12.3ºC


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

Boas noites, 

dia caracterizado por céu por vezes muito nublado e por um aguaceiro por volta das 16:00 h que rendeu *1 mm*.

Actual:

temp:13.5 ºc ( mínima *12.3ºc*) ( máxima *17.3 ºc*)

Vento SE: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 97 %

Pressão: 1027.3 hpa


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Dez 2009 às 00:51)

Finalmente amanhã temos acalmia...
Vamos respirar fundo agora? pelo menos até domingo?

Balanço do dia de hoje: clara melhoria em Paços.
T máxima observada por mim: 15,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

Céu limpo e vento nulo! 

Temperatura num agradáveis *13,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

Boas Noites!!  

Céu completamente limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *9,3ºC*


----------



## ogalo (11 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

Temperatura Actual: 8,2ºC ...sempre a descer


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2009 às 02:10)

Despeço-me por agora, com *8,3ºC*!!

Céu limpo.

Até amanhã


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Dez 2009 às 05:30)

Exactamente há 31 anos atrás vivi uma das madrugadas mais intensas,
meteorologicamente falando , da minha vida:
Grande temporal de sudoeste com precipitações intensas mas
é  no vento que nessa madrugada tudo derrubou, que a memória
acaba sempre por desembocar:






[/URL][/IMG]

Hoje, 31 anos volvidos , tudo diferente, tudo completamente calmo.
Ligeira brisa de leste, céu limpo e uns fresquinhos 9,2º...


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2009 às 09:34)

Bons Dias!! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *8,0ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *10,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2009 às 13:25)

Começaram a aparecer alguns cirrus!
Vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *14,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

A Temperatura Máxima atingida em Canidelo, foi de *15.3ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos do dia 10.Dezembro.2009:*

Temperatura Máxima: *15,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

----------------------------

Céu limpo e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *11.9ºC*


----------



## ogalo (12 Dez 2009 às 00:11)

Boa noite .
Temperatura Actual: 9.3ºC


----------



## stormiday (12 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

Boa noite.
Por estes lados tudo calmo, vento de ENE a 10.0km/h, pressão relativa a 1014.7 hpa e 7.8ºC.
Parece que vamos ter um fim de semana soalheiro!!


----------



## Skizzo (12 Dez 2009 às 00:32)

Max: 20,6ºC

actual: 11,7ºC


----------



## Veterano (12 Dez 2009 às 00:57)

Acabado de chegar de Manchester, onde registei 2º e muita geada, sigo com uns "tropicais" 12,3º.

  Foi mesmo agradável sentir um friozinho a sério.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2009 às 01:12)

Boa noite

O sol enche-nos de renovadas esperanças em novos eventos.
Se porventura não em chuva e vento, segue a "discussão" *acalorada* em torno do *frio* que virá a seguir...
O sonhador anda aí e a neve já lhe cai no pensamento.

Para já ainda tão distante do que virá, o dia sorriu com uns amenos *13,0ºC* de *Tmáx*. Ao acordar presenteou-me com um suspiro fresco de uns *2,0ºC* de *Tmín*.

Sigo agora nesta madrugada com a leve brisa que sopra de leste (a qual não deixa subir muito a expectativa numa noite gélida) a deixar-me uns somente *6,0ºC* de *Tactual*.

Durmam bem


----------



## VerticalHorizon (12 Dez 2009 às 10:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> O sol enche-nos de renovadas esperanças em novos eventos.
> Se porventura não em chuva e vento, segue a "discussão" *acalorada* em torno do *frio* que virá a seguir...
> ...



O freemeteo é o melhor amigo do sonhador...
As previsões para Paços são animadoras... sempre, geralmente!


----------



## Veterano (12 Dez 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia. Muito sol, vento fraco de leste e 12º. Para já, o frio ainda não chegou ao Porto litoral.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2009 às 11:12)

Bons Dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima não foi além dos *10,3ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo..
Temperatura Actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2009 às 12:30)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> O freemeteo é o melhor amigo do sonhador...
> As previsões para Paços são animadoras... sempre, geralmente!



Como sempre dão para sonhar. Se acho que o mais provável é vermos alguma água neve (talvez, talvez!), as previsões do freemeteo pecam por defeito nas mínimas, pois não coloca nenhuma abaixo de zero - a meu ver é irrealista, sabendo nós que as temperaturas ainda vão descer mais e que as mínimas serão seguramente de 3/4 negativos (pelo menos) se as previsões do IM se mantiverem...

Esta noite o vento não deixou a *Tmín* além dos *3,0ºC*. Mas o windchill seguramente a rondar os zero graus.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

Min: 10,8ºC

actual: 17,7ºC

hoje já nao esteve tão quente


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

Boas tardes!! 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *15,6ºC* [+0,3ºC em relação a ontem]

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Boa noite.

Um dia que começou com um sol esplendoroso, que depois para a tarde estendeu um suave manto de nuvens altas que filtrou algum calor do astro-rei. Sabe bem um dia assim...
Um súbito arrefecimento é a sensação ao entardecer - o corpo estremece e já sente a chegada do frio. Depois de semanas amenas e de chuva, o frio é retemperador, bem como o rubor que o sol de dia nos provoca na face.

O *vento fraco\brisa* que nos chega de NE anuncia uma noite a clamar por um borralho, umas brasas...ou um aquecedor, um cobertor ou o que a "imaginação" nos der.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC**
Tmáx: 13,0ºC *(pelo 3º dia consecutivo)
*Tactual: 7,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (12 Dez 2009 às 20:46)

Max: 19,4ºC

actual: 13,5ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (12 Dez 2009 às 20:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Um dia que começou com um sol esplendoroso, que depois para a tarde estendeu um suave manto de nuvens altas que filtrou algum calor do astro-rei. Sabe bem um dia assim...
> Um súbito arrefecimento é a sensação ao entardecer - o corpo estremece e já sente a chegada do frio. Depois de semanas amenas e de chuva, o frio é retemperador, bem como o rubor que o sol de dia nos provoca na face.
> ...



Estou a aguardar com expectativa até teres a estação a emitir dados online! 
entretanto, concordo contigo! as mínimas vão certamente descer abaixo dos zero!
Quanto a neve ou agua-neve, tudo depende da hora a que comece a precipitação... ... Se começar às 15h da tarde, duvido um pouco... Se bem que não seria a primeira vez... no ano passado a maior parte das quedas de neve foram em pleno dia! ... ... Realmente, nós aqui na chã de ferreira temos um microclima especial... ...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Boas noites

A minha estação ficou-se na estrada pois já leva 1 semana e nada...terá sido o frio e a neve  do centro da Europa que paralisou a frota germânica que me vai trazer a dita?

Bem, para já os ossos lá vão dando sinal do frio que começa a entranhar-se nas casas - para já é apenas uma amostra. Depois de um Outono temperado e húmido somos bafejados com uma rápida descida de temperatura, o que faz com que o corpo demore um pouco a habituar-se.

*Tactual: 4,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (12 Dez 2009 às 21:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Tactual: 4,0ºC*



  Pelo Porto litoral a realidade é para já outra, registo ainda 12,0º, sem vento e consequentemente sem frio.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2009 às 22:26)

Por Canidelo City, céu limpo e vento fraco!

A mínima do dia está a ser batida consecutivamente... Neste momento, registo *9,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

*Extremos do dia 12.Dezembro.2009:*

Temperatura Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

-----------------------------------

Céu limpo!

Começou a soprar um vento moderado que não pára de subir as temperaturas, dos 9,2ºC já vou com *11,4ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2009 às 01:17)

Por aqui sigo com 5,1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2009 às 01:30)

Boa noite
Por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, a temperatura está a descer rapidamente.

T.actual: 6.8ºC


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2009 às 07:34)

Bom dia. Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de leste e 10,2º.


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2009 às 10:27)

Bons dias, 

já se nota o frio a entrar...

Actual:

temp: 9.6ºc ( mínima *8.3ºc*)

Vento:ENE: 34Km/h ( máximo até ao momento 51 Km/h de NE às 07: 24 h)

Humidade: 52 %

Pressão: 1011.7 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2009 às 10:43)

Bom dia.

O vento intensificou-se durante a madrugada e a *temperatura* não foi além de uma *mínima* de *2,5ºC*.

O *vento* sopra agora *moderado*, por vezes a tender a forte, de NE.
A *Tactual* é de *8,0ºC*

O windchill parece que vai ser marcado nesta entrada fria...


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Bom Dia!! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *8,4ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento moderado (como esteve a noite toda, até assobia)

Temperatura Actual: *11,0ºC*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> O vento intensificou-se durante a madrugada e a *temperatura* não foi além de uma *mínima* de *2,5ºC*.
> 
> ...



Não duvides! 
Eu já saí à rua hoje de manhã e pensei exactamente o mesmo...
As mãos já estão a gelar...
As próximas duas noites prometem... ... Mas nada comparado com as noites do fim de semana de 9,10 e 11 de janeiro de 2009...Isso sim foi o fim da macacada... É que nem a lareira era suficiente para aquecer alguém que estivesse a mais de 2 metros de distância.


----------



## Lince (13 Dez 2009 às 12:11)

Boas tardes
Neste momento a temperatura é de 4º,parece que vai ser a máxima do dia pois a tendência agora é para baixar.
Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

Lince disse:


> Boas tardes
> Neste momento a temperatura é de 4º,parece que vai ser a máxima do dia pois a tendência agora é para baixar.
> Céu limpo e vento moderado.



All the way DOOOOOOOOWWWWNNNNNNNN!


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2009 às 12:58)




----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 13:15)

frederico disse:


>



LINDO!!
 
Entretanto, rajadas de leste que devem rondar os 30 Km/h já se façam sentir por aqui... As casas já estão a arrefecer pelo ar que entra forçado pelas frinchas das portas e janelas.
Temperatura actual em Paços de Ferreira = 7,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (13 Dez 2009 às 14:40)

Min: 9,7ºC
Max: 17,0ºC
actual: 15,9ºC e desce rapidamente.


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2009 às 16:29)

Frio, muito frio é a sensação térmica. Passei, vestido de igual maneira, mais frio hoje do que há 15 dias na neve em Castro Laboreiro. O vento moderado com rajadas fortes e 8.9ºC. 
Tal como já foi dito, vai ser interessante ver a taxa com que a temperatura vai baixar agora que o Sol se está quase a por.


----------



## Lousano (13 Dez 2009 às 16:34)

Skizzo disse:


> Min: 9,7ºC
> Max: 17,0ºC
> actual: 15,9ºC e desce rapidamente.



Máxima de 17º?

Um pouco alto, não?


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

Boas Tardes!! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *12,0ºC* (antes da 1h da manhã)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *11,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (13 Dez 2009 às 16:53)

Lousano disse:


> Máxima de 17º?
> 
> Um pouco alto, não?



Dentro da norma desta semana, mas uns grauzitos abaixo dos dias anteriores. Mas foi apenas um pico, rapidamente baixou.

Actual: 12,9ºC


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

Boa tarde Caros Amigos,

Actualmente por Braga Sul a Temperatura é de: 7.5ºC (H.R: 69%) (A Temp está a descer muito rapidamente, a noite promete....).


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2009 às 17:32)

Boa tarde

Fim de tarde bem fresquinho, a temperatura está em queda, neste momento 9.5ºC.
A manhã foi marcada pelo vento na casa dos 30km/h, que tornou o ambiente de arrepiar, com um WindChill a chegar aos 0.8ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

Boa tarde,

por aqui a temperatura também já desce de forma bastante acentuada 
sigo com *7.7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2009 às 17:56)

Por aqui ainda 11,2º, depois de uma tarde bem agradável, quando o vento leste amainou.


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

Boas Tardes!! 

A Temperatura já entrou em queda.

Acabo de igualar a mínima do dia .. *8,4ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Por Braga (onde estou agora) estão 6,9ºC, trouxe a estação comigo 
Em Vila Verde acredito que esteja mais frio.


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2009 às 19:17)

E a queda continua! 

De momento, registo *6,6ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Por aqui também vai descendo 7.8ºC.


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Boas pessoal! Por aqui assisto ao abaixamento paulatino da temperatura!Conto neste momento com 8,5ºC!Venha ele que já temos saudades!!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Dez 2009 às 19:26)

Actualmente em Priscos (Braga/Sul) (19H26) a Temp é de: 5.4ºC (H.R aumentou ligeiramente de 69 para 72%).


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

Boa noite.

Um dia soalheiro e agradável para estar num local protegido do vento.
A noite apresenta céu limpo mas a sul e SE apresenta nebulosidade alta.
O vento é calmo.

*Tmáx: 9,5ºC
Tactual: 2,0ºC*

De salientar que a geada já marca presença - é bem notória a esta hora.


----------



## Skizzo (13 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

eu estou com 11,2ºC
o vento gelado é de norte, muito provavelmente bloqueado pela urbe.


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

Boas Noites!!

Actualmente, sigo com *6,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

Pelo Aviz registo 9,5º, a descida tem sido contínua.


----------



## Lince (13 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

Temperatura actual  -0,3º
céu limpo


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Boa noite

Neste momento a *Tactual *é de *1,5ºC*

Será a 1ª noite de negativos após o último inverno? Hummmm...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Boas noites!
Começa uma noite gélida em Paços de Ferreira.
Céu pouco nublado, vento em geral fraco, de leste.
Temperatura actual = 2,5ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 21:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Neste momento a *Tactual *é de *1,5ºC*
> 
> Será a 1ª noite de negativos após o último inverno? Hummmm...



LOL! escrevemos ao mesmo tempo!
A tua estação dá menos um grau do que o meu termómetro...

ah será certamente a primeira noite de negativos desde Março!


----------



## The_simpson (13 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

eu sigo com 6,4ºC e vento forte! sensação de muito frio...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

Actualmente em Priscos (Braga/Sul) (22H38) a Temp é de: 4.2ºC (H.R aumentou ligeiramente de 72 para 75%).

Como podem verificar a temperatura na minha localidade desceu apenas de 1.3º em 3 horas desde o meu último post. 

Ainda faltam mais de 7 horas para descer mais 6 graus e atingir a mínima prevista pelo IM para a cidade de Braga (-2ºC).

Com um vento fraco presente neste momento e humidade relativa superior aos 50% a temperatura efectiva deve rondar os 2 graus.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 22:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Neste momento a *Tactual *é de *1,5ºC*
> 
> Será a 1ª noite de negativos após o último inverno? Hummmm...



além disso, estas previsões do modelo do freemeteo são divinais! lol (apesar disto não acontecer...)
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2736883


----------



## The_simpson (13 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Actualmente em Priscos (Braga/Sul) (22H38) a Temp é de: 4.2ºC (H.R aumentou ligeiramente de 72 para 75%).
> 
> Como podem verificar a temperatura na minha localidade desceu apenas de 1.3º em 3 horas desde o meu último post.
> 
> ...



a mínima prevista pelo IM mudou para -3ºC para Braga esta noite


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2009 às 23:13)

Por aqui 6.2ºC a descer, mas ainda um bocado longe do que está previsto


----------



## ogalo (13 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

Por aqui 6.5ºC


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui desceu para 8,4º, céu limpo, quase sem vento.


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Por aqui 5.5ºC
Continua a descer a bom ritmo


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Céu limpo, a temperatura continua a descer, agora mais timidamente.
T. actual 6.9ºC


----------



## DMartins (13 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

Boas noites.

Em *Guimarães* a esta hora estão *+2.2º*


----------



## The_simpson (14 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

4,5ºC, o vento acalmou...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 00:38)

Por Canidelo, o João Soares relata *3,9ºC*!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2009 às 01:24)

Actualmente (01H24) >>> 2.4ºC (H.R: 81%)


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2009 às 01:28)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> além disso, estas previsões do modelo do freemeteo são divinais! lol (apesar disto não acontecer...)
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2736883



Põe divinais nisso - mesmo que fosse saraiva seria para acumular quantidades infernais...mas não acredito que isso possa acontecer. Mas o que é certo é que já coloca as temperaturas um pouco mais condizentes com a realidade (excepto as mínimas que estão sobre-avaliadas).

Neste momento o meu termómetro aponta:

*Tactual: -1,0ºC* 

Vou colocar uma T-shirt e dar uma volta que isto está um bocado *quente*...


----------



## Skizzo (14 Dez 2009 às 02:34)

e não é que estou com 7,8ºC? Já é digno de Dezembro


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2009 às 08:04)

Bom dia...

*Tmín: -3,0ºC
Tactual: -2,5ºC*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (14 Dez 2009 às 08:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> *Tmín: -3,0ºC
> Tactual: -2,5ºC*



Manhã GÉLIDA em Paços de Ferreira!
Sair de casa com -1,0ºC (o meu termómetro marcou apenas  -1,5ºC hoje às 7h30) não dá com nada! ... ou então dá!!
Fantástica camadinha de gelo sobre tudo que é superfície lisa... ... ai a estrada que desce do parque de exposições para o centro... ...
Céu limpo... e sol radioso...que encanta mas não aquece... pelo menos para já!


----------



## Veterano (14 Dez 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Geada no Parque da Cidade, mesmo junto ao mar, onde registei 1,7º. Em Rio Tinto, sigo com 0,9º, céu limpo e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (14 Dez 2009 às 09:03)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Geada no Parque da Cidade, mesmo junto ao mar, onde registei 1,7º. Em Rio Tinto, sigo com 0,9º, céu limpo e vento fraco de leste.



0,9ºC em Rio Tinto a esta hora é obra!
A entrada siberiana já nos apanhou bem!!


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 09:10)

A estação da Serra do Pilar, marcava há pouco 0,1ºC.
Muito frio na cidade do Porto.


----------



## DMartins (14 Dez 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia.
Mínima de *0.3º*
Actual *3.1º*

Em Burgos jnevava à pouco.

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Por aqui, mínima de 0,1º.
Fresquinho, fresquinho, fresquinho...
Geada em todos os campos circundantes.
Agora já estamos com 6.6º ...


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2009 às 10:49)

Bons dias, 

Bem fria esta noite com a mínima a descer aos *1.5 ºc* 

Alguma geada fraca  nos campos e telhados

Actual:

temp: 6.1 ºc

Vento NE : 13 Km/h

Humidade:61 %

Pressão: 1012.5 hpa

Céu limpo e sol. 

A próxima madrugada será mais fria ainda.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2009 às 12:17)

Boas, 

12:15 h e a temperatura ainda nos *7.9 ºc* com vento NNE: 18 Km/h causando sensação de frio elevada...

a continuar assim a máxima de hoje nem aos 10 graus chega...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2009 às 12:26)

Boa tarde ja tinha saudade destes dias de frio!!!  

6.5 ºc muitto frio !

venha os esperados 2 min de neve  lol


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2009 às 12:28)

Alguem sabe como andam as temperaturas por Braga? É que nas previsões as máximas são superiores ás do porto e viana que ficam junto ao mar.
Nunca entendi isso! O que faz a cidade ter uma amplitude térmica tão grande?


----------



## jpmartins (14 Dez 2009 às 13:55)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura actual 9.9ºC.
Hoje de manhã estava tudo branquinho da geada, já tinha saudades

Tmin. 1.2ºC


----------



## Skizzo (14 Dez 2009 às 14:21)

Min: 5,8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2009 às 18:10)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguem sabe como andam as temperaturas por Braga? É que nas previsões as máximas são superiores ás do porto e viana que ficam junto ao mar.
> Nunca entendi isso! O que faz a cidade ter uma amplitude térmica tão grande?



Penso que uma das razões é ter zonas de montanha a ladear a cidade, principalmente a E, ficando a cidade um pouco "encaixada". Mas não sei onde fica a estação pelo que poderei incorrer em erro

Por cá: no trabalho sigo com cerca de 20ºC - cá dentro, pois lá por fora deve estar menos primaveril...ainda não pude por os pés desde as 8.30h da matina.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Dez 2009 às 19:17)

Boa tarde
Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo bem, sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## vinc7e (14 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

Boa noite,

por aqui bastante frio, mais do que ontem a esta hora...

...sigo com *2.3ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (14 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

Por aqui depois de uma minima normal de 3,4ºC na noite passada (tava a espera de muito mias frio), sigo com 5.5ºC depois de uma maxima de 9.9ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Dez 2009 às 20:49)

A temperatura continua a descida, *3.5ºC.*
Será que vou bater a min. do dia até agora de 1.2ºC.


----------



## Veterano (14 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

Por aqui 7,2º, sem vento nem humidade.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (14 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

Por Paços de Ferreira, céu limpo, uns gélidos 2,0ºC às 20h15m.
Fico a aguardar a nossa horita de queda de neve amanhã à noite.


----------



## SnowMan (14 Dez 2009 às 21:44)

Boas noites!
Já estou com 4,8º, isto hoje promete...


----------



## Lince (14 Dez 2009 às 21:46)

temperatura actual -3º
Neve para a madrugada de quarta feira.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2009 às 21:49)

Lince disse:


> temperatura actual -3º
> Neve para a madrugada de quarta feira.



Qual é a sua previsão para a mínima por aí?


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 21:50)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é a sua previsão para a mínima por aí?



Eu aposto -6ºC.


----------



## ogalo (14 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

por aqui sempre a descer
 5.3 ºC


----------



## Lince (14 Dez 2009 às 22:05)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é a sua previsão para a mínima por aí?



Na madrugada de hoje a minima foi de  -4,9º com a particularidade de a temperatura oscilar apenas 0,7º entre as 0 horas e as 7 horas da manhã.
Para a próxima madrugada as minhas previsões apontam para -5,5/-6,5 graus .


----------



## Veterano (14 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Registo 6,6º, a descida está a bom ritmo.


----------



## MacFree (14 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Leça da Palmeira, 5,60 a cair -0.68 por hora....


----------



## Falkor (14 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

Muito boa noite

Temperatura: 4.2ºC


----------



## DMartins (14 Dez 2009 às 22:25)

Por Guimarães vamos com:
*-Céu limpo
-Vento fraco/nulo
+2.2º*


----------



## Ledo (14 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

Aqui a temperatura actual é: 4.9ºC.

A máx foi de: 8.8ºC às 14:53 e a mínima de 3.0ºC às 8:22

A humidade é de 34%. Acho que o meu sensor um THGR810 deve ter o sensor de humidade avariado pois tenho sempre humidades baixas apesar de estar encostado à parede da minha varanda.


----------



## vinc7e (14 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

Boas,

por aqui *1.8ºC* quase a atingir a mínima do dia
que foi 1.2ºC por volta das 8h


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Boas noites, 

noite fria por aqui com *4.5ºc* neste momento ( máxima de *9.0 ºc*)

Vento NE:6 Km/h

Humidade: 61 %

Pressão: 1016.6 hpa

Vamos lá ver até onde desce a mínima da próxima madrugada...


----------



## jpmartins (14 Dez 2009 às 22:49)

Sigo com 2.2ºC
Gostava de chegar aos 0º, ou menos 0.9ºC


----------



## The_simpson (14 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

sigo com 3,8ºC
a minha mínima da noite passada foi de 2,4ºC às 6:50h


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

*3.6 ºc* neste momento e vento ENE: 3 Km/h

Houve uma altura em que a temperatura estagnou nos 4.4ºc/4.5ºc mas agora está em queda...


----------



## DMartins (14 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

Fresco, fresquinho!
Confirmo a estagnação da temperatura por um tempo, mas desceu agora a bom ritmo.
*0.9º* neste momento.


----------



## Mariana (14 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

ai minha gente que isto chega à noite ainda fica pior...que gelo

eu nem sei como ainda escrevo de tao roxos que estam as os dedos!o frio instalou-se parece que veio para ficar uns dias...


beijinhos,boas noites =)


----------



## VerticalHorizon (14 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

O país vai ficar debaixo de zero hoje à noite, não duvides.
Temp actual em Paços de Ferreira= 1,0ºC


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

*3.1 ºc * está a cair rápidamente.... Vento nulo neste momento..
Humidade 68%


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

Do Castêlo da Maia, relatam-me 3.3ºC...


----------



## dgstorm (14 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Por aqui a descer a bom ritmo, sigo com 2.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

*Extremos do João Soares, em Canidelo:*

Temperatura Mínima: *1,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *10,1ºC*

---

Às 21:43 estavam 5,1ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

Sigo com 1.9ºC 
Os carros já estão branquinhos da geada.


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

Por aqui sigo com *1.5ºC*

tá difícil chegar aos negativos..


----------



## dgstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

Por aqui agora 2.5ºC, já tive 1,9ºC... Ora sobe, ora desce.


----------



## The_simpson (15 Dez 2009 às 00:42)

tenho há mais de uma hora a temperatura de 3,2ºC
nem sobe nem desce... até já fui ver se o sensor não tinha caído


----------



## DMartins (15 Dez 2009 às 00:51)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui agora 2.5ºC, já tive 1,9ºC... Ora sobe, ora desce.



Nem mais.
Sobe e desce...sobe e desce...


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 01:00)

Por aqui *0.7*

espero acordar amanha com pelo menos 3ºC negativos


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Dez 2009 às 04:43)

Às 23 horas era já só 2,1º  que prometiam...
Com subidas e descidas às 4.30 permanecem os 2º...
Mas será uma particularidade...
O frio está instalado ...de lés-a-lés....
Com a chuva que se anuncia , desta vez não fiz a coisa por menos:
-Amanhã , ( hoje),  vou ter o previlégio de ir pernoitar à cidade da Guarda...
Veremos qual será o desenlace...


----------



## Veterano (15 Dez 2009 às 06:37)

Bom dia. Pelo Aviz registo 4,6º, sem vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2009 às 07:29)

Bom dia a todos os *"esquimós"* de Portugal e arredores (ilhas incl.)

Haja sol, haja alegria. O astro-rei é senhor... Mas só a partir de agora. É uma oferta limitada e que acaba rapidamente 2º as previsões!

Bem, a noite trouxe algum frio. Não muito mas frio apenas daquele que enregela os ossos até ao "tutano".
Neste momento sigo com *-4,0ºC*, digamos que um bocadinho parecido com as *CARAÍBAS*...mas já tocou nos *-4,5ºC*
Ainda pode descer mais - depois eu aviso. Agora é hora de me vestir para trabalhar - nada como "trabalhar para aquecer", um bom ditado para dias como este.


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 08:26)

Bom dia,

por aqui o tão espera frio chegou finalmente.
mínima *-3.1ºC* 

neste momento registo *-1.9ºC*


----------



## vegastar (15 Dez 2009 às 08:33)

Bom dia,

Por aqui pela Trofa tive uns respeitaveis -1.4ºC de mínima.

Entretanto o Sol já apareceu, e a temperatura parece ter iniciado a sua cavalgada ascendente, estando já nos -1.1ºC...

Vamos ver o frio que estará quando começar a chuva, a noite vai ser longa.


----------



## Veterano (15 Dez 2009 às 08:50)

Por Rio Tinto, registo uns respeitáveis -0,6º.


----------



## MacFree (15 Dez 2009 às 09:11)

Aqui em Leça da Palmeira a minima foi de 2.10 e agora estão 3.40


----------



## Nunotex (15 Dez 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Aqui por Braga, muito frio... 
Tenho informação que em Vigo está a nevar!
Será que vem alguma coisa por ai?


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 09:33)

No Castêlo da Maia, a mínima foi de 0.2ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Dez 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia
Não só cheguei aos 0º como passei abaixo, a mínima foi de *-0.8ºC* 
Estava tudo branquinho da geada.


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2009 às 09:38)

Era bom.... mas em Vigo está um gélido dia de Sol tal como em Braga e o resto de Portugal Continental







http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=26&mn=PON


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 09:38)

Nunotex disse:


> Bom dia!
> Aqui por Braga, muito frio...
> Tenho informação que em Vigo está a nevar!
> Será que vem alguma coisa por ai?



Nevar com céu limpo?


----------



## Nunotex (15 Dez 2009 às 09:49)

AnDré disse:


> Nevar com céu limpo?



Enganaram-me... 

Peço desculpa pela falsa informação...

E eu já com espereanças....


----------



## VerticalHorizon (15 Dez 2009 às 10:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia a todos os *"esquimós"* de Portugal e arredores (ilhas incl.)
> 
> Haja sol, haja alegria. O astro-rei é senhor... Mas só a partir de agora. É uma oferta limitada e que acaba rapidamente 2º as previsões!
> 
> ...



Noite gélida por paços de Ferreira!!
Creio que vai ser dificil registarmos os -8C de janeiro/09...
Aristrocata, com expectativas em alta para a proxima noite/madrugada ?
Temp as 8h30m em pacos: - 2,5C


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2009 às 10:59)

Bons dias,

A mínima desceu aos *0.6 ºc*

Actual:

Temp: 5.5 ºc

Vento: ESE: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 61 %

Pressão: 1016.0 hpa

Geada e até algum gelo em lugares baixos e abrigados..como por exemplo nas bancadas do campo constituição devido a água da rega que congelou nas mesmas:

Desculpem a qualidade, mas foi tirada a grande distância e com muito zoom...apenas para registo:


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 16:33)

Boa tarde,

por aqui dia com muito sol...e muito frio 
neste momento registo *8.0ºC* 
agora é esperar que desça um (bom) bocadinho antes que a frente chegue


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2009 às 16:43)

Boas, 

por aqui vai descendo e já estão 8.8 ºc ( máxima 10.1ºc)

Infelizmente esta nebulosidade que está agora a entrar por SW já não vai permitir o abaixamento da temperatura como ontem e por isso neve só talvez nas serras  e algumas zonas de Trás-os - Montes que já levam um bom avanço na descida de temperatura , algumas já abaixo dos 5 graus ás 15 horas por isso tem tempo para arrefecer  ainda mais antes de a nebulosidade/chuva chegarem lá..


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

Por aqui esta a descer de forma muito acentuada 

já vai em *6.6ºC*


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2009 às 16:53)

Está a descer muito...*7.7ºc* neste momento...mas em breve, lá mais para a noite  ficará estagnada por causa do cobertor de nuvens... ou entrará em descida muito lenta....

vamos ver se ainda neva alguma coisa na zona de Braga ou Paços de Ferreira....tudo depende da descida das temperaturas nas próximas horas antes da chuva....


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 17:04)

Snifa disse:


> Está a descer muito...*7.7ºc* neste momento...mas em breve, lá mais para a noite  ficará estagnada por causa do cobertor de nuvens... ou entrará em descida muito lenta....
> 
> vamos ver se ainda neva alguma coisa na zona de Braga ou Paços de Ferreira....tudo depende da descida das temperaturas nas próximas horas antes da chuva....



Espero que sim 

no espaço de alguns segundos a temperatura desceu de 6.0ºC
para *5.6ºC* 

só falta um bocadinho assim......


----------



## filipept (15 Dez 2009 às 17:15)

Desce de forma impressionante, 5.0ºC agora


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

E continua uma descida impressionante: *6.9ºc* neste momento.

As nuvens altas avançam muito lentamente e ainda não cobrem o céu...

Vento de ENE: 7 Km/h


----------



## SnowMan (15 Dez 2009 às 17:44)

Boas!
Temperatura ainda continua a cair rápido, estou com 6,1º, sem vento e nuvens altas a entrar por SW onde se apresentam bastante escuras.


----------



## dgstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

Por Braga 4,7ºC
Ta a descer de uma forma alucinante mesmo


----------



## dgstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

Eram 16h00 tinha 10,0ºC, são 18h00 tenho 4,2ºC. Só para terem uma noção


----------



## filipept (15 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Eu por aqui estou com 3.5ºC, está mais frio que ontem por esta hora. Talvez seja devido à inversão térmica.


----------



## DMartins (15 Dez 2009 às 18:28)

Previsões para esta noite povo do Distrito de Braga?
Neve? Chuva? Frio?
Ou nada?

Guimarães, 18:30h , *+5.9º*


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 18:28)

Boas,

por aqui (Vila Verde) a minha estação marca 1.4ºC 

já se ao longe a nebulosidade a chegar...


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2009 às 18:43)

Neste momento *6.0 ºc* vento ESE: 10 Km/h Humidade: 48 %

Consigo ver as estrelas através da fina camada de nuvens altas...Uma camada assim tão fina/transparente de nuvens  ainda deixa o "calor" escapar-se facilmente...e a temp lá vai baixando..E além disso o vento ainda não rodou para Sul trazendo de momento ar frio de Leste...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (15 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

Paços de Ferreira com 2,5 ºC no momento.
... ... Será que vamos ter neve?
Queria que a frente só chegasse de madrugada... para termos um frio completamente instalado a graus negativos... e para vermos a queda de neve ao luz do dia!
Não me agradam as nuvens já tão perto do Porto...
Não sei... ... ... 
O que eu sei é que está gélido em Paços de Ferreira!


----------



## JoãoDias (15 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Paços de Ferreira com 2,5 ºC no momento.
> ... ... Será que vamos ter neve?
> Queria que a frente só chegasse de madrugada... para termos um frio completamente instalado a graus negativos... e para vermos a queda de neve ao luz do dia!
> Não me agradam as nuvens já tão perto do Porto...
> ...



Nesse aspecto o 9 de Janeiro foi quase perfeito...


----------



## SnowMan (15 Dez 2009 às 19:24)

De há duas horas para cá que a temperatura subiu dos 6,1ºC para os actuais 6,4ºC, nada de signativo mas aparenta tendência para estacionar ou não cair muito mais. Não há vento e o céu está todo tapado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2009 às 19:43)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Paços de Ferreira com 2,5 ºC no momento.
> ... ... Será que vamos ter neve?
> Queria que a frente só chegasse de madrugada... para termos um frio completamente instalado a graus negativos... e para vermos a queda de neve ao luz do dia!
> Não me agradam as nuvens já tão perto do Porto...
> ...



Afirmo o mesmo que tu...o ideal nestas terras ainda litorais era que o frio se instalasse e só depois viessem as nuvens e o mais tardar na aurora de novo dia a precipitação aparecesse em forma de neve. Mas é difícil e temos de contar com isso. Não é todos os anos que temos a presença de neve - pelo menos com acumulação...nem esta entrada é de norte como a anterior, a 9 de Janeiro.

Mas a queda de alguns "farrapos" brancos já seria bom sinal para um inverno que aí vem - e por norma não nos podemos esquecer que os meses mais favoráveis a quedas de neve aqui na terra são Janeiro e Fevereiro (já vi nevar em março e inclusivé a 9 de Abril - pelas 3 h da tarde com acumulação!)

Dados...
*Tmín: -4,5ºC
Tmáx: 7,5ºC
Tactual: 0ºC*

Com este frio instalado e precipitação o elemento branco era quase garantido. Mas...


----------



## dgstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 19:50)

´Temperatura a subir neste momento, 3.4ºC
Foram-se as minhas esperanças


----------



## VerticalHorizon (15 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Afirmo o mesmo que tu...o ideal nestas terras ainda litorais era que o frio se instalasse e só depois viessem as nuvens e o mais tardar na aurora de novo dia a precipitação aparecesse em forma de neve. Mas é difícil e temos de contar com isso. Não é todos os anos que temos a presença de neve - pelo menos com acumulação...nem esta entrada é de norte como a anterior, a 9 de Janeiro.
> 
> Mas a queda de alguns "farrapos" brancos já seria bom sinal para um inverno que aí vem - e por norma não nos podemos esquecer que os meses mais favoráveis a quedas de neve aqui na terra são Janeiro e Fevereiro (já vi nevar em março e inclusivé a 9 de Abril - pelas 3 h da tarde!)
> 
> ...



Vamos lá ver...
Sim... água-neve já vi este inverno há 2 semanas...
Mas.... o elemento branco em bruto era demais... Só para me recordar... Claro que, se tudo correr bem e nada de anormal acontecer, vamos ver a queda de neve mais vezes aqui por terras de ferreira neste Inverno... mas ... ... ... ver agora mesmo quase uma semana antes do Natal era muuuito porreiro!
T = 1,5ºC no meu termómetro...
Achas que vai nevar? Diz-me a tua fezada!


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

dgstorm disse:


> ´Temperatura a subir neste momento, 3.4ºC
> Foram-se as minhas esperanças




Pois...por aqui também...
depois de descer aos 0.5ºC ja vai em 2.2ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (15 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

vinc7e disse:


> Pois...por aqui também...
> depois de descer aos 0.5ºC ja vai em 2.2ºC



a serio?... 
Estamos tramados...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Achas que vai nevar? Diz-me a tua fezada!



Sonhar o homem pode...mas aguardemos com serenidade - se não for esta madrugada\manhã será noutro dia - as vindas de Noroeste nos próximos tempos é que me cativam mais nos pós-frontais. Esses poderão trazer surpresas...


----------



## dgstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

vinc7e disse:


> Pois...por aqui também...
> depois de descer aos 0.5ºC ja vai em 2.2ºC



Por aqui nao acredito que caia neve, mas nao vai ser preciso subir muito para ver nevar esta noite, Bom Jesus, Sameiro...


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> a serio?...
> Estamos tramados...




Pois..parece que sim

Já vai em *2.6ºC*  pode ser que estabilize por volta dos 3ºC
já não era mau...


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 20:00)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui nao acredito que caia neve, mas nao vai ser preciso subir muito para ver nevar esta noite, Bom Jesus, Sameiro...



Mesmo no Sameiro tenho duvidas, Braga está quase com 5.0ºC
por isso la em cima a temperatura deve andar pelos 2/3ºC


----------



## dgstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 20:08)

A entrada das nuvens nao perdoa, não para de subir  3.5ºC


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

Aqui, depois de subir ate aos 2.2ºC, voltou a descer..

sigo com *1.8ºC* 

ainda se vê as estrelas pelo meio das nuvens...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2009 às 20:13)

lol a temperatura ta desde as 5 horas nos 6 graus nem desce nem sobe!

acho k é para eskecer...


----------



## filipept (15 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

Por aqui, depois de uma forte descida, parece querer estabilizar nos 1.5ºC. Certamente que com o entrar da precipitação irá subir.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Dez 2009 às 20:34)

Boa noite

É caso para dizer "sobe sobe balão sobe", só que neste caso é a temperatura.
Ás 19:30 tinha 4.3ºC, neste momento já vou com 6.0ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Póvoa de Lanhoso, a temperatura é de 0.7°C

Vamos esperar


----------



## PauloSR (15 Dez 2009 às 21:20)

Agora mesmo 0.8°C 

Está a subir embora gradual... Se bem que a minima prevista é 1 

Mas não tenho fé nenhuma que neve. Amnha vou de manhã dar um saltinho ao Geres ou à Serra da Cabreira


----------



## Veterano (15 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Boa noite. Registo 8,7º, com céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## The_simpson (15 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

boas, sigo com 4,4ºC


----------



## dgstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

2.9ºC neste momento


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

Boas,

por aqui a temperatura tem-se aguentado bem..
sigo com *1.7ºC*


----------



## DMartins (15 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui a temperatura tem-se aguentado bem..
> sigo com *1.7ºC*



Grande diferença...

Cá estão 6.6º...


----------



## dgstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Registo nova subida 
3.2ºC


----------



## The_simpson (15 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

aparentemente parada nos 4,0ºC


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 22:08)

DMartins disse:


> Grande diferença...
> 
> Cá estão 6.6º...



pois...é o que dá morar a 70m de altitude...
nas Taipas, por exemplo, também está mais fresquinho que ai..
segundo o wunderground  estão 2.5ºC

por aqui *1.8ºC*


----------



## The_simpson (15 Dez 2009 às 22:41)

grande subida... sigo com 4,7ºC neste momento


----------



## Mariana (15 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

ola minha gente =)


aqui em canidelo a temperatura subiu ligueiramente ao londo do dia e as 21horas estava com 6.6ºC!

dizem que vai chover cá, mas nao me parece nada...sim eu avalio estas coisas pelo ceú...podem vir as nuvens mas nao chove para já!



va, ate breve


----------



## stormiday (16 Dez 2009 às 00:38)

Boa noite.
Para já sigo com 5.6ºC e a pressão a cair continua a cair a pique, neste momento 1006.5mbar. Vento de N a 20.8 km/h.


----------



## SnowMan (16 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

Boas noites! 
Cheguei agora a casa e estou com 7,4ºC e desde cerca das 18h de ontem a tendência tem sido de subida ligeira. Vento E cerca 15-20 Km/h, nebulosidade mais baixa com abertas, para já não promete chuva.


----------



## SnowMan (16 Dez 2009 às 01:28)

Afinal todos podemos falhar!!!!
Há poucos minutos dizia eu que "não promete chuva" e neste momento caiu um primeiro aguaceiro . 
A temperatura desceu de 7,4ºC para 7,0ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (16 Dez 2009 às 01:33)

Por aqui 3.9ºC e caiu agora durante 2 min uma espécie de granizo muito fino (o ruído ao cair era semelhante ao do granizo) misturada com chuva que se notava um pouco nos vidros dos carros. Sinceramente não percebi muito bem o que era 

E a temperatura deu um tombo de 1ºC em menos de 5 minutos


----------



## rogers (16 Dez 2009 às 01:40)

Aristocrata, Vertical Horizon?

Anyone with updates for Paços de ferreira.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 01:59)

Céu encoberto e 9,2ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (16 Dez 2009 às 04:26)

rogers disse:


> Aristocrata, Vertical Horizon?
> 
> Anyone with updates for Paços de ferreira.



o que cai neste momento em Paços de Ferreira é certamente agua-neve...visiveis flocos perdidos entre chuve, junto a um foco de luz...com intensidade.
Longe de neve inteirça e singela...


----------



## vegastar (16 Dez 2009 às 05:23)

Boa noite,

Fui acordado pelo cair da... chuva. Sigo com 3.5ºC. Depois de subir até aos 7.2ºC  pelas 2:49, a temperatura começou a descer, primeiro mais rapidamente mas agora a um ritmo mais lento.

A chuva é claramente chuva, não tem nada que se pareça com um floco misturado. Penso que teria de descer mais un 2ºC para começarem a aparecer os tão desejados flocos. Muito difícil....


----------



## vinc7e (16 Dez 2009 às 07:29)

Bom dia,

foi mesmo por muito pouco...
chove com *3.4ºC*
em  Guimarães estão ~ 1.0ºC pode ser que haja algo por la..

..daqui a pouco la vou eu ter que subir a umas das elevações aqui das redondezas


----------



## Nunotex (16 Dez 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia!
Aqui por Braga pelas 7h estava chuva e vento forte com 4,6º

Por volta das 8h a temperatura baixou para os 3,6º e parou de chover.

O Sameiro e Bom Jesus estão sem neve embora neste momento estejam cobertos por uma neblina... Pode ser que esteja a cair um flocozinhos...


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 08:42)

vinc7e disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> foi mesmo por muito pouco...
> chove com *3.4ºC*
> ...


Amigo Vinc7e, caíu chuva só. Pelo menos que me tenha apercebido.
Por cá estão *3.4º*

PS: Cai algum granizo de vez em quando
Já vai em subida a temperatura.
Agora temos *3.8º*


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 08:47)

Bons dias, 

muito fria e chuvosa esta manhã...

Apenas *3.9 ºc* neste momento e mínima de *3.6ºc*..

Vento ESE: 27 Km/h ( máximo 46 Km/h de E às 04: 41 h)

Humidade:83%

Pressão: 1005.5 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 00 horas de hoje: *12.2 mm*

Chuva, vento e frio....


----------



## Xaps (16 Dez 2009 às 08:52)

Muito Bom dia..
aqui por cabeceiras de Basto parou de nevar á um pouco, sigo com 6º temp. 
ja tive oportunidade de ver uma boa camada de neve na minha terra Abadim (serra da Cabreira) acomulou uns 6cm.
Gostaria que nevasse mais mas pelos vistos apartir de agora será so chuva. 
cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Nunotex (16 Dez 2009 às 08:54)

Xaps disse:


> Muito Bom dia..
> aqui por cabeceiras de Basto parou de nevar á um pouco, sigo com 6º temp.
> ja tive oportunidade de ver uma boa camada de neve na minha terra Abadim (serra da Cabreira) acomulou uns 6cm.
> Gostaria que nevasse mais mas pelos vistos apartir de agora será so chuva.
> cumprimentos a todos



Fotos tens?


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 08:54)

*13.3 mm* e um wind chil de *-3*...

nunca pensei que a temp mínima e actual fossem tão baixas....

muito provavelmente neva com força no Marão , Gerês e por Trás os Montes...

IP4 está cheio de neve segundo: http://www.estradas.pt/


----------



## Veterano (16 Dez 2009 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto chove de forma moderada, com 3,8º.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2009 às 09:06)

Acordei pelas 5h00 e tem chovido sempre, até agora... ora com maior intensidade, ora com menor, com uma ou outra pequena interrupção pelo meio... hoje parece que vai acumular bem aqui no Porto, até porque o grosso da festa virá mais para a tarde...


----------



## Xaps (16 Dez 2009 às 09:08)

Nunotex disse:


> Fotos tens?



não.. pois quando sai da minha terra ainda era de noite e não tirei. mas prometo que coloco aqui fotos quando la estiver.


----------



## Nunotex (16 Dez 2009 às 09:20)

Alguém tem a temperatura actual em Braga?
Deu-me a sensação que arrefeceu bastante agora.
Está um vento gelado...


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 09:20)

Chove novamente com alguma intensidade.
O vento moderado faz com que a sensação térmica seja baixíssima.

*+4.1º*

EDIT:


Nunotex disse:


> Alguém tem a temperatura actual em Braga?
> Deu-me a sensação que arrefeceu bastante agora.
> Está um vento gelado...



Deve ser pelo que referi ali em cima, pois a temperatura mantém-se.
A tendência é para subida. A oscilação é de 0.02º. Ora para cima, ora para baixo.

*+4.0º* neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 09:25)

Agora chuva mais fraca.

Actual:

Temp:4.3 ºc

Vento: ESE: 22Km/h

Humidade: 84%

Pressão: 1005.3 hpa

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *13.9 mm*


Uma das câmaras no IP4 mostra bastante neve mas com a circulação automóvel a fazer-se.






A neve já começa ao Km/ 86 na Campeã:


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 09:31)

Snifa disse:


> Agora chuva mais fraca.
> 
> Actual:
> 
> ...



Para cima dessa câmara, está mais neve.
Sorte..


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 09:36)

DMartins disse:


> Para cima dessa câmara, está mais neve.
> Sorte..



Pois, lá para Bragança a coisa parece pior, nem se vê a estrada com a neve....


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 09:38)

Parou a chuva e aumentou a visibilidade.
Mas ao longe aproxima-se outra descarga.
Estagnado nos *+4.0º*


----------



## ruimartins (16 Dez 2009 às 09:41)

Há 30 minutos não nevava no Gerês (leia-se Caldas a app. 450 mts).

Certamente que alguns dos pontos mais altos da Serra já haverá acumulação.

Por Braga nada mais que um dia de Inverno a pedir um casaco extra...


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2009 às 09:57)

Ou seja, a cota andará provavelmente pelos 700m, embora no nordeste transmontano esteja provavelmente mais baixa.
Mais uns dois ou três graus abaixo e tinhamos neve em muitos locais perto de Braga, Guimarães, Porto e Viseu.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 09:59)

Há bastante neve no Gerês, para Norte/NE muito ao longe  consegui visualizar os picos do Gerês completamente brancos...

Não chove , temp 4.9ºc e grande sensação de frio devido ao vento...

Acumulados 14.2 mm

Vem lá mais um aguaceiro..


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2009 às 10:16)

Bom dia.

O dia trouxe a *chuva*...*15 mm *dela.
neve apenas água-neve como relatou o conterrâneo VerticalHorizon durante a madrugada.
neste momento alguns chuviscos e *2,5ºC* de *temperatura*.
provavelmente terá mesmo nevado nos pontos mais altos aqui perto mas não estive para confirmar; 2ºc de temperatura mais baixa, é pelo menos o que estará no Monte do Pilar aqui na freguesia, a mais de 500 mts de altitude.

Até mais logo


----------



## vinc7e (16 Dez 2009 às 10:24)

Boas
por aqui (brufe ~780m) 0.3graus, um vento de cortar à faca, mt gelo e pouca neve lol
agora tou à espera de um aguaceiro..a ver se a dita cuja cai


----------



## VerticalHorizon (16 Dez 2009 às 10:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> O dia trouxe a *chuva*...*15 mm *dela.
> neve apenas água-neve como relatou o conterrâneo VerticalHorizon durante a madrugada.
> ...



Já vimos nevar com essa temperatura (2,5ºC)... ...  Mas como esta depressão vem de sul, não temos a sorte de nevar.... Ai se viesse de noroeste... ... 
Chuva moderada, Temperatura = 3,5ºC

Acordei a meio da noite para ver se nevava ou não... ... Entre o sono, lá consegui ver uns flocos dispersos entre a chuva... ... Agua-neve... ...Já devia ter começado a cair precipitação há algum tempo.... bem... ... não sei se valeu a pena acordar para isto. Fui um bocado desiludido para a cama.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Dez 2009 às 11:03)

ruimartins disse:


> Há 30 minutos não nevava no Gerês (leia-se Caldas a app. 450 mts).
> 
> Certamente que alguns dos pontos mais altos da Serra já haverá acumulação.
> 
> Por Braga nada mais que um dia de Inverno a pedir um casaco extra...



Sameiro, Bom Jesus e Falperra, alguma neve? Mesmo sem acumular?. Ouvi na rádio que na zona de Vieira do Minho nevava até houve um acidente grave com um autocarro


----------



## Nunotex (16 Dez 2009 às 11:16)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sameiro, Bom Jesus e Falperra, alguma neve? Mesmo sem acumular?. Ouvi na rádio que na zona de Vieira do Minho nevava até houve um acidente grave com um autocarro



Sameiro, Bom Jesus e Falperra não vejo neve. Não garanto que não tenha caído alguns farrapos, mas acho dificil-


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 11:16)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sameiro, Bom Jesus e Falperra, alguma neve? Mesmo sem acumular?. Ouvi na rádio que na zona de Vieira do Minho nevava até houve um acidente grave com um autocarro


Penso que não.
Episódios de água-neve talvez.
Aliás, cá por vezes nota-se algo. Pouquíssimo.
Nota-se mais no vidro do carro. A olho nu nem por isso.
Temperatura actual: *+5.1º*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Dez 2009 às 11:30)

Nunotex disse:


> Sameiro, Bom Jesus e Falperra não vejo neve. Não garanto que não tenha caído alguns farrapos, mas acho dificil-



agradeço a informação


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

Fiquei no limiar!!!!!!!! as 2 horas da manha tinha 7 graus passado 3 horas tava com 3 grauss!!! e chovia bem!


sigo com 5 graus e continua a


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 11:39)

Coladíssimo nos *+4.9º* à já não sei quanto tempo.
Vão caindo uns aguaceiros de vez em quando.
Quase meio-dia e nem aos 5º chegamos.
Rico dia...


----------



## Lince (16 Dez 2009 às 11:41)

Boas
Aqui por estes lados nevou acima dos 450m e com acomulação de cerca de 5cm no periodo compreendido entre as 3/7 horas da manhâ passando depois a chover.
Na minha terra a acomulação ultrapassa os 9cm embora neste momento e com temperaturas a oscilar entre -1 e 1 grau já é água neve com a particularidade de a chuva congelar á superficie deixando as árvores com cristais de gelo o que é realmente espectacular.
Concluindo posso dizer que embora as temperaturas estejam baixas á superficie não estão reunidas as condições na atmosfera para que possa nevar.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (16 Dez 2009 às 12:01)

Em Paços de Ferreira uns espantosos 4,0ºC a esta hora. E chove bem!
Está frio para uma depressão sulista que não ajuda nada...
Sem ovos não se fazem omeletes.


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 12:13)

Atingimos neste momento os *5º*
De referir que são 12h13m


----------



## GabKoost (16 Dez 2009 às 12:17)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sameiro, Bom Jesus e Falperra, alguma neve? Mesmo sem acumular?. Ouvi na rádio que na zona de Vieira do Minho nevava até houve um acidente grave com um autocarro



Confirmo curto episodio de Agua Neve na Falperra mas na zona das capelas (+-420m). 

Lá em cima na ermida de Santa Marta das Cortiças (500 e poucos m) não sei o que se passou mas, de certeza, não houve neve a sério nem acumulação nenhuma.

Penha em Gmr (613m) tb não tive notícias de neve se bem que água neve deve ter caído quase de certeza nem que seja em curtos momentos.

Quanto a Vieira do Minho é naturalíssimo que haja forte acumulação de neve. Estamos a falar de um concelho onde as altitudes chegam acima dos 1200m e a própria serra da Cabreira apresenta-se ainda mais resguardada da influencia atlantica do que as do PNPG.

O evento passou ao lado das terras baixas - Medias do Minho.


----------



## vinc7e (16 Dez 2009 às 12:17)

Por braga *5.5ºC*
e chuva fraca.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

interessante... vento de sul temperatura sobe para os 7 basta vir umas rajadas de noroeste e pimba la vai pos 5


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 12:40)

Forte aguaceiro com algum granizo neste momento...

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas de hoje :*19.2 mm*

Temp actual: 6.8 ºc

Vento ESE: 20 Km/h


----------



## Falkor (16 Dez 2009 às 13:53)

Boa tarde, por aqui céu nublado com temperatura a rondar o muito fresquinho  9.5ºC


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 13:54)

Chuvada agora.
*6.1º*


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 17:10)

Chove que é uma coisa louca....

*28.2 mm* desde as 0 horas.

Chuva torrencial neste momento!

17: 12: *30.2 mm *o céu está com uma côr amarelada muito estranha e chove torrencialmente...


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 17:15)

Incrível esta chuvada fortíssima, 

às  17:00 h tinha 22.6 mm e agora tenho *31.8 mm*..

continua a chover mas mais fraco ...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

Snifa disse:


> Chove que é uma coisa louca....
> 
> *28.2 mm* desde as 0 horas.
> 
> ...



Aqui não é que chova torrencialmente, mas o céu está mesmo um amarelo-azulado...


----------



## Xaps (16 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

Snifa disse:


> Chove que é uma coisa louca....
> 
> *28.2 mm* desde as 0 horas.
> 
> ...



Tens toda a razão, o ceu ficou esquisito por aqui ficou meio avermelhado e caiu um pouco de neve misturada com chuva. porque é que o ceu ficou assim desta cor?


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 17:19)

Xaps disse:


> Tens toda a razão, o ceu ficou esquisito por aqui ficou meio avermelhado e caiu um pouco de neve misturada com chuva. porque é que o ceu ficou assim desta cor?



Penso que terá a ver com a intensidade da chuva as cortinas eram tão densas que alguma luz ao atravessar  ficou amarelada acastanhada e ao mesmo tempo muito muito escuro....

Parecia aquelas cores dos céus antes dos Tornados....


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2009 às 17:20)

Xaps disse:


> Tens toda a razão, o ceu ficou esquisito por aqui ficou meio avermelhado e caiu um pouco de neve misturada com chuva. porque é que o ceu ficou assim desta cor?



Qual era a Tº?


----------



## Xaps (16 Dez 2009 às 17:22)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que terá a ver com a intensidade da chuva as cortinas eram tão densas que alguma luz ao atravessar  ficou amarelada acastanhada e ao mesmo tempo muito muito escuro....



aqui o ceu estava espectacular.. mas agora voltou a ficar escuro.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

*Dados actuais:
*
Temp: 11.8ºc ( máxima *11.9ºc*)

Vento SSW: 39 Km/h

Humidade:92%

Pressão: 1005.2 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas: *32.5 mm*

Chuva fraca a moderada neste momento.

o Aguaceiro torrencial  das 17 horas rendeu  *9.2 mm* em 15 minutos !


----------



## VerticalHorizon (16 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

Boas!
Confirmo esse aguaceiro torrencial... ... 
Estava a conduzir, atravessando a cidade do Porto... Um caos... Tudo alagado...as pessoas mal se viam... havia condutores desorientados... 
Estas chuvadas torrenciais são péssimas quando aparecem no ínicio da manhã.... ou pior: ao fim do dia de trabalho, em que já não há luz do dia, em que as pessoas estão cansadas...

Resta-me agora esperar calmamente pelo próximo fim de semana... Algo de novo e excitante para acontecer.... ou então não...
Mas este tempo de períodos de chuva moderada de origem sudoeste com temperaturas amenas de 12,5ºC (Porto)... já não há pachorra para este tempo...(pelo menos, por mim falo)


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Min: 6,7ºC

A máxima, curiosamente é a temperatura actual, de 15,2ºC


----------



## Veterano (16 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Sigo com 14,6º e confirmo claro o tal aguaceiro torrencial, por volta das 17 horas.

  Como gosto de conduzir com chuva e conheço bem as ruas do Porto, até achei piada, parecia que estava num submarino.


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

Impressionante subida da temperatura.
Estivemos toda a tarde com cerca de *7º*.
Neste momento e desde à 2 horas a subida não pára.
Estamos agora com *12.4º*.
Que calor....


----------



## jpmartins (16 Dez 2009 às 20:04)

Boa noite
Dia de alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados, que rederam 11.3mm.

Tactual: 11.1ºC
Tmin. 5.2ºC


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

DMartins disse:


> Impressionante subida da temperatura.
> Estivemos toda a tarde com cerca de *7º*.
> Neste momento e desde à 2 horas a subida não pára.
> Estamos agora com *12.4º*.
> Que calor....



Boa noite Caro Vizinho,

Confirmo a subida fulgurante da temperatura desde as 18 Horas !!!

A temperatura máxima do dia é de facto a actual: 12.4ºC (H.R: 92%) Nota-se uma forte humidade no ar!!!!


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 20:29)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Vizinho,
> 
> Confirmo a subida fulgurante da temperatura desde as 18 Horas !!!
> 
> A temperatura máxima do dia é de facto a actual: 12.4ºC (H.R: 92%) Nota-se uma forte humidade no ar!!!!



É verdade amigo ELJICUATRO.
E já vamos com *13.7º*
Ainda vou à praia hoje...


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 20:36)

E ela por aí vai, 15,9ºC agora.


----------



## Nunotex (16 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

Aqui por Braga passou um aguaceiro muito forte acompanhado de vento forte também!!!


----------



## Veterano (16 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

Pelo Aviz, sossego quase total, vento fraco e uns agradáveis 14,7º.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 21:33)

Sigo com 16ºC. Incrível a subida da temperatura durante o dia.






do Costa.


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 21:37)

Burgos está espectacular...


http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm

Vinc7e, mais uma vez, a milhas de diferença.
Tão perto e tão longe em temperatura...

Por cá: *13.6º*


----------



## vinc7e (16 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Isto realmente anda tudo "Ao Contrario" 

por aqui continuo com *7.1ºC* 
e chuva fraca


----------



## vegastar (16 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Boa noite!

Evolução impressionante da temperatura ao longo do dia, de facto. Sigo já com 13.3ºC e a subir.

Dados de hoje:

Tmin: 3.5ºC
Tmax: 13.3ºC (para já...)
Precipitação: 23 mm (até agora)


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

15,3ºC actualmente.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

A mesma Pátria, a mesma língua.
Ontem e hoje.Não muitos Kms de distância .
Ontem à noite ( e hoje de manhã) na Guarda enregelada e  à lareira.
Hoje , de novo aqui, em tépida cavaqueira à varanda. ( 15,3º  !!!!!!)
Tão perto e tão longe , tão distantes  apesar da sua proximidade.
E até no mesmo lugar,  o frio de hoje é já passado...
Bravo...Para quem não gosta mesmo nada de estagnação e marasmo
meteorológico, isto continua bem interessante...e dizem as más (boas) línguas
que é para continuar...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (17 Dez 2009 às 00:21)

De facto, o dia até começou interessante...e terminou como um típico dia de meados de Outubro... 
Surpreendeu a manutenção das temperaturas baixas durante mais horas do que esperávamos... 
No final da tarde, a massa de ar quente engoliu completamente o ar frio instalado... Agora estamos com uns amenos e SECANTES 10,0ºC em Paços de Ferreira


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

Boa noite.

De facto sentiu-se uma subida da temperatura, acompanhada de uma sensação de humidade ao final do dia.
O dia começou com uma *Tmín* de *1,0ºC*
Se pelas 14h a *temperatura* máxima era de *4,5ºC*, ao chegar às 24h a temperatura era de *11,0ºC*, a *Tmáx* do dia.
Neste momento a *temperatura* é de *10,5ºC*

VerticalHorizon, parece-me que esta pequena diferença entre nós está aliada ao facto de viveres num ponto ligeiramente mais alto do que eu - em condições de céu nublado como hoje tens temperaturas mais baixas - em dias de céu limpo e inversões térmicas passa-se o contrário...

A *precipitação acumulada *neste dia 16 de dezembro não é nada desprezível - *36 mm*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (17 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

Que tal as expectativas para o fim de semana?


----------



## rogers (17 Dez 2009 às 18:35)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Que tal as expectativas para o fim de semana?



Acho que vem ai sleet ou neve, qual a temperatura em Paços agora?


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2009 às 19:08)

Boa noite.

É bom verificar que os meus conterrâneos estão activos aqui no fórum...

A noite trouxe aguaceiros, sendo a *precipitação acumulada* de *12 mm *- mais para a contabilidade geral

O dia foi lentamente perdendo a sua capa de nuvens para apresentar-se pouco nublado agora já ao entardecer. Mas sente-se um "ar fresco" lá fora, pelo que a subida de temperatura verificada com a entrada da chuva foi de pouca dura.

*Tmáx: 12,0ºC
Tactual: 4,0ºC* (e Tmín até ao momento...)

Se de facto se verificarem precipitação e baixas temperaturas este fim de semana poderemos ver algum elemento branco por aqui - desta vez parece-me que as condições são mais favoráveis para isso, já que teremos mais ar frio em altitude do que ontem...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (17 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> É bom verificar que os meus conterrâneos estão activos aqui no fórum...
> 
> ...



Acham?... Epa... é que estou com algum cepticismo... Não pela temperatura... mas mais pela precipitação... é que o IM coloca-nos céu praticamente limpo... 
Só se for mesmo no Domingo ao fim do dia... ... Preferia amanhã... 

Entretanto, em conversa com um amigo leigo nesta matéria de meteorologia, ele contou-me uma história de queda de "chuva muito espessa e gelada" que se parecia com pequenos cristais de gelo que eram empurrados para canto pelo parabrisas do carro, na noite de terça passada pelas 2h00 da manhã, altura em que ele conduzia em Paços. Esse "cristais de gelo" derretiam em 1-2 segundos.
Provavelmente uma "água-neve mais neve do que água" que, portanto, começou às 2h da manhã...e não ás 4h, altura em que eu acordei e presenciei "água-neve" mais água...


----------



## jpmartins (17 Dez 2009 às 22:12)

Boa noite
Alguns aguaceiros durante a noite e manhã, que renderam 8.2mm.
Neste momeno céu limpo.

Tactual: 7.1ºC


----------



## DMartins (17 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

Engraçado é ver no site do IM mínima de *7º* para Braga, e estarmos já com *5.2º*.
Mas tá bem.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

Temp: 7.9 ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento ) ( máxima *15.2ºc*)

Vento: ESE: 12Km/h

Humidade: 88 %

Pressão 1014.2 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: *6.1 mm*


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2009 às 22:26)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 9,8º, depois de um dia ameno. A tendência até 2ª feira vai ser sempre de baixa, com mais uma vaga de frio.


----------



## vinc7e (17 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

Boas,

por aqui céu limpo e *4.0ºC*


----------



## The_simpson (17 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

Boa Noite,

sigo com 5,0ºC e 92%


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2009 às 02:01)

Boa madrugada

Por aqui a *Tactual *é de *0,5ºC*.
Mais uma noite fria e que será, ao que tudo indica, mais uma noite a bater no negativo. Não contava com isto já que pensava que a chuva elevaria as temperaturas estes dias...mas não, e veio o frio para ficar. Se a isso eventualmente se juntar alguma precipitação poderemos sonhar com alguma neve a cotas baixas\médias.
É sempre bom S-O-N-H-A-R!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Dez 2009 às 02:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...Mais uma noite fria e que será, ao que tudo indica, mais uma noite a bater no negativo. Não contava com isto já que pensava que a chuva elevaria as temperaturas estes dias...mas não, e veio o frio para ficar. Se a isso eventualmente se juntar alguma precipitação poderemos sonhar com alguma neve a cotas baixas\médias.
> É sempre bom S-O-N-H-A-R!



Então não é...

De facto foi surpreendente esta entrada de ar marítimo , que fez disparar aqui
as temperaturas, ter acabado 24 horas depois.
Mas os modelos assim já o tinham indicado.
E apontam para mais do mesmo. Mais uma entrada atlântica esta sexta 
e novo restabelecimento do frio continental até domingo.
Está de facto difícil prever  neste quadro sinóptico.
E não é normal esta abismal diferença dos valores da temperatura entre o nordeste (leste) e o sudoeste  ( oeste) da Ibéria  , este beijar 
de alguma circulação oceânica que se esfuma logo ali adiante.
Vida difícil para previsões específicas: 
Vai haver de novo frio?Ah pois vai . 
Há hipóteses de ser acompanhado de precipitações? Ah, pois há.

já somos dois: é sempre bom sonhar...

Por aqui , agora , de novo  noite fria com 5,9º e algum ventinho de leste,pois então , cortante...


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2009 às 06:02)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, sem vento e 7,2º.


----------



## Falkor (18 Dez 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia, céu nublado com algumas abertas, temp. 7.8ºC


----------



## filipept (18 Dez 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia,

Alguém da zona de Braga com a estação calibrada que me possa dizer a pressão atmosférica exacta?

Obrigado


----------



## filipept (18 Dez 2009 às 11:56)

Estive a ver as estações do Minho em Melgaço e mais duas em Braga (no wunderground) e não batem nada certo com as estações do IM. As de Braga tem uma pressão semelhante entre as duas (diferenças de poucas décimas) a do Minho a pressão está um pouco mais alta, mas as do IM não dão com nenhuma.
Além de falta de muitos dados online, começo a duvidar das estações do nosso IM. Se os relatórios são baseados nesses dados, bem, que dizer. 

Existem privados com muito melhor equipamento.


----------



## Trapalhadas (18 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Olá pessoal! Esta é a minha estreia a escrever aqui, embora seja seguidor do vosso forum ha mais de um ano, estando registado desde então. Espero em breve conseguir uma estação humilde para deixar a minha contribuição mais precisa 

Aqui neste momento o termómetro marca *7,3º*
Penso que é interessante tendo em conta a hora 

Continuação do óptimo trabalho!


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2009 às 14:43)

Por Rio Tinto sigo com 10,3º, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Nashville (18 Dez 2009 às 15:43)

Boas.

pelo andar da carruagem estou mesmo a ver o nosso PORTO algures
perto da estação de S. BENTO........
na proxima madrugada de segunda-feira neste estado



http://www.jurnalul.ro/webcam/gara-de-nord-24.html


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2009 às 16:45)

Boas tarde, 

tempo frio por aqui e céu com algumas nuvens altas.

Actual:

Temp: 8.6ºc ( mínima *4.9ºc *) ( máxima *9.6 ºc*)

Vento ENE: 27 Km/h ( rajada máxima 44 Km/h de ESE às 13:41 h)

Humidade: 54%

Pressão: 1004.2 hpa

Precipitação desde as 0 h : 0 mm


----------



## GabKoost (18 Dez 2009 às 19:10)

Depois de uma tarde bem agradável tendo em conta as ultimas semanas, a temperatura está a cair rapidamente.

Neste momento *6º*.

No alto da serra há minutos o carro marcava 4º mas todos sabemos que as medições dos automóveis tem o mesmo rigor que as do IM... eheh


----------



## jpmartins (18 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

Boa noite
Hoje o trabalho foi tanto, que nem sei se o céu teve muito ou pouco nublado 
Sei que registei 0.5mm de precipitação e 9.4ºC de máxima.

T.actual: 7.4ºC
Pressão: 1003.4hPa


----------



## The_simpson (18 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

boa noite,

por cá tenho 4,4ºC sendo para já a mínima de hoje. Acredito que esta noite se registe a temperatura esperada pelo IM (-3)


----------



## VerticalHorizon (18 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> *Hoje o trabalho foi tanto, que nem sei se o céu teve muito ou pouco nublado*
> Sei que registei 0.5mm de precipitação e 9.4ºC de máxima.
> 
> ...



LOL!!
Há dias assim...como eu te percebo!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (18 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

Aristocrata, achas que vamos bater o record -8ºC na noite de sábado para domingo? 
(por acaso, acho que não... ... aponto para -5,5ºC).


----------



## Falkor (18 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Boa noite, seguem os dados da minha nova estação Auriol (by lidl  )

Temperatura actual: 6.3ºC
Pressão: 1014hPa
Vento (rajadas) 20.9Kmh de Este
Indice de frio: 3ºC
Humidade: 55%


----------



## dgstorm (18 Dez 2009 às 21:50)

Por aqui 4.6.C
69% de humidade


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

Pelo Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia, o João Soares (que está outra vez sem computador ), relata os seguintes extremos:

Tmin: 5,2ºC
Tmáx: 11,3ºC
Actual: 5,7ºC


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

Boas noites, 

por aqui o frio  já se está a sentir bem ..

Actual:

Temp: 4.6ºc ( nova mínima do dia )

Vento: NE : 8 Km/h

Humidade: 66%

Pressão: 1008.2 hpa

Precipitação desde as 0 h de hoje : 0 mm

Céu limpo.


----------



## dgstorm (18 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Sigo com 3.6ºC
Será que vou ter finalmente uma boa minima este ano e acordar de manha com grande geada!?


----------



## VerticalHorizon (18 Dez 2009 às 23:25)

dgstorm disse:


> Sigo com 3.6ºC
> Será que vou ter finalmente uma boa minima este ano e acordar de manha com grande geada!?



Que vais acordar com uma grande geada, não duvides!!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noite

Uma noite fria sem dúvida. Já bati a *Tmín *chegando aos *-0,5ºC*.
*Tmáx: 8,5ºC*

A próxima noite promete chegar pelo menos aos -5ºC (abaixo disso já é pedir muito), mas nunca se sabe. O ideal era mesmo precipitação com temperaturas negativas...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (19 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Uma noite fria sem dúvida. Já bati a *Tmín *chegando aos *-0,5ºC*.
> *Tmáx: 8,5ºC*
> ...



Bem o IM colocou uma cota de 300metros para Domingo fim do dia (não me recordo de o IM dar uma cota tão baixa!!...). Esta cota abrange o concelho praticamente todo de Paços...


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

Hoje , por aqui o dia permaneceu estático com o céu partido ao meio:







[/URL][/IMG]

Esta foto virada a leste mostra à direita  (sudeste) nuvens médias e altas.
que por vezes chegaram a ser escuras. À esquerda  ( nordeste ), o céu quase limpo. Se olhássemos para Ocidente o cenário era o mesmo .A sudoeste encoberto, a noroeste quase limpo.
E assim permaneceu grande parte do dia .

Se contemplarmos de cima perceber-se-á  o porquê 






[/URL][/IMG]

Aqui  era onde terminava a nebulosidade .Aqui era a fronteira.
Sempre junto ao paralelo .Como que um traço pintado que  separava.
E estes antagonismos paralelos à latitude verificaram-se noutras variáveis :
Mais a sul, havia a fronteira clara entre a chuva e o tempo seco  
e mais a sul ainda , a  fronteira clara na (oposta ) direcção do vento
e consequentemente nas diferenças abissais nos valores da temperatura entre um lado e outro das massas de ar.

Um pouco  estranho este  atípico dia , meteorologicamente falando ,cá pelo Luso Rectângulo com esta  intersecção das massas de ar feita a regra e a esquadro, como tantas outras ,mas de desenvolvimentos  que não estamos habituados...


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2009 às 00:34)

Registo 6,6º no Aviz, vento fraco.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Dez 2009 às 01:37)

Despeço-me com 2.6ºC
Até amanha.


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2009 às 07:52)

Bom dia. Registo 4,4º, com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia...
E que rico dia! O sol é rei num céu limpo de nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de E, o frio faz-nos companhia.

*Tmín: -3,0ºC
Táctual: 2,0ºC*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (19 Dez 2009 às 09:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia...
> E que rico dia! O sol é rei num céu limpo de nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de E, o frio faz-nos companhia.
> 
> *Tmín: -3,0ºC
> Táctual: 2,0ºC*



Bom dia!
Céu limpo, vento fraco-moderado de leste /nordeste... e Temperatura actual = 2,5ºC
Vamos passar um grizo logo à noite... ... ..


----------



## Falkor (19 Dez 2009 às 10:03)

Muito bom dia

Céu limpo
Temperatura actual 6.6ºC
Minima durante a noite foi de 2.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 10:13)

No Canidelo, a mínima do João Soares foi 1,2ºC.
Agora está com 5,4ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (19 Dez 2009 às 12:47)

Boa tarde,

por aqui registo *8.2ºC*...e muito sol 
A minima foi de*-2.8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

Tarde espectacular pelo Porto, com muito sol, vento fraco, máxima de 10,2º, agora 9,1º e em descida acelerada, com o cair da noite.


----------



## Falkor (19 Dez 2009 às 17:27)

Boas tardes

Temperatura actual 7.3ºC, desceu 1º nos ultimos 35min


----------



## vinc7e (19 Dez 2009 às 18:10)

Boa por aqui  a temperatura ja vai em *2.8ºC*

vamos ver ate onde vai descer....


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Por aqui registo 7,7º, vamos ver se chega a negativos, conforme previsão do IM.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Boas noites, 

por aqui o frio já aperta a esta hora!

Actual:

temp: 5.6 ºc ( mínima *1.6 ºc*) ( máxima *8.8 ºc*)

Vento:ESE: 2Km/h

Humidade: 55%

Pressão: 1015.4 hpa

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

Boa noite.

O dia foi magnífico...um passeio até terras minhotas com este sol valeu bem a pena. 
Um arroz de sarrabulho em Ponte de Lima, bem regado por um carrascão da zona, e um passeio marítimo (fluvial) ao longo do rio Lima em Ponte da Barca, acompanhado do sol que a certa altura ainda aquecia o corpo e a alma, puseram-me de novo retemperado para mais uns dias de trabalho...

Ao final da tarde (como ontem em Guimarães) o vento aumentou de intensidade na vila minhota de Ponte da barca, lembrando-me que o frio e o inverno estava aí. Neste momento, já pela Chã de Ferreira, o frio é a tónica num céu límpido que anuncia uma noite a pedir um borralho. O vento agreste (neste momento fraco) de leste tira veleidades a um passeio nocturno, mas dentro de casa com uma salamandra a debitar energia calorífica também se passa bem o tempo.

*Tmín: -3,0ºC
Tmáx: 7,5ºC
Tactual: -0,5ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (19 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

Por aqui 2.4ºC
Minima da noite passada foi de -0.3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

Atualização:

*Tactual: -1,5ºC*


----------



## rogers (19 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Atualização:
> 
> *Tactual: -1,5ºC*



Lol! E eu sem termômetro!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Esta gente sem termómetro...tsc!



 Tou a brincar...apenas perdes a oportunidade de verificar o quanto a temperatura está "volátil".
Se há bocado reportei *-1,5ºC*, agora reporto apenas *-1,0ºC*...nada que uma leve brisa não altere.

Boa noite


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Boas, 

está a ficar mesmo um gelo..por aqui já *3.8 ºc* a esta hora ,o vento é calmo,  e quando sopra apenas atinge 2/3 Km/h de E, pouca influência tem na temperatura...

amanhã devo chegar aos 0 graus de mínima....


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

Actualização

*Tactual: -2,0ºC*


----------



## blood4 (19 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

boa noite
por aqui céu limpo e a temperatura é de 1.5ºC


----------



## vinc7e (19 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

Boas,

por aqui *-1,6ºC*


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

*3.0 ºc* neste momento, vento E : 3 Km/h Humidade: 56 %


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Pelo Aviz registo 5,8º.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 00:54)

Sigo com 0.0ºC


----------



## dgstorm (20 Dez 2009 às 01:44)

Por aqui 0.0ºC


----------



## SnowMan (20 Dez 2009 às 02:45)

Estou com 3,3ºC e vento E cerca de 10Km/h.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Dez 2009 às 03:11)

por aqui 5,6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2009 às 07:57)

Bom dia

A geada marca a paisagem de um cinzento claro matinal.
O frio é também ele companheiro.

Neste momento...

*Tactual: -4,0ºC
Tmín: -5,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2009 às 08:16)

Bom dia. Continua o céu limpo e 4,2º.


----------



## vinc7e (20 Dez 2009 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

por aqui registei uma mínima de *-3.8ºC*
agora sigo com *2.8ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 11:57)

Bom dia

Mínima de -2.6ºC e neste momento sigo com 6.0ºC. O céu já está muito nublado por nuvens altas, mas os raios solares ainda passam quase na sua totalidade pelo que o aquecimento matinal não está a sair prejudicado.


----------



## GabKoost (20 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

6º ao meio dia e em todos os locais onde o sol da manhã não exerceu a sua influencia ainda se encontra tudo cheio de geada.

Hoje vai ser um daqueles dias em que a geada não chega a derreter!

Ora bem, dão cotas de 300m para o fim da noite de hoje e inicio da madrugada de amanhã.

Se a temperatura estiver um pouco mais baixa que as previsões, teremos um nevão a cotas mais baixas o que pode trazer grande surpresa de manhã... 

E só rezar que a nebulosidade não aqueça a atmosfera..


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 12:29)

Pois. Mas 300m parece-me a cota mínima para queda de neve, outra coisa será acumular, e isso só provavelmente aos 500/600 nas regiões mais a litoral.


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

Não vai nevar às cotas baixas.

Esta é uma entrada de oeste, portanto quente, e muito diferente da entrada da 10 de Janeiro deste ano. Perante esta entrada devemos ter neve a cair acima dos *400m*, acumulando só acima dos *600m*. Até é possível que comece alguma água-neve em cidades como Braga mas rapidamente irá passar depois a chuva. O problema é que a frente traz ar quente, e não ar frio como ocorreu no dia 10 de Janeiro!! 







João Dias disse:


> Pois. Mas 300m parece-me a cota mínima para queda de neve, outra coisa será acumular, e isso só provavelmente aos 500/600 nas regiões mais a litoral.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2009 às 13:37)

Boa tarde

Oh...a neve! Tão ansiada e tão desejada. Ahhhh, que venha!!!

Por cá o sol vai brilhando num céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.

*Tactual: 5,0ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

Sim senhor...Isto já são mínimas de nível europeu.
Bendita entrada da Ibéria na Comunidade Europeia :







[/URL][/IMG]

Quanto a cotas de neve, não acredito em cotas tão baixas.
Se a precipitação tivesse início no fim da madrugada/princípio da manha
ainda alimentaria alguma esperança.
Assim , com ela a chegar depois das temperaturas subirem durante o dia,
torna-se tudo mais remoto. E depois das 1ªs precipitações a temperatura vai experimentar significativas subidas.
Mas, estaremos por cá para ver como se comporta esta nossa amada Natureza.

Para já e tal como o previsto lá vai a nebolusidade entrando de sudoeste para nordeste, do litoral para o interior.






[/URL][/IMG]
( vêm-se as neves abundantes e fresquinhas no Norte de Espanha)


----------



## rogers (20 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Concordo com o nimboestrato em cada palavra. Nem no nordeste transmontano temos temperaturas negativas, e no litoral já beiram os 10ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Dez 2009 às 15:03)

Min: 4,6ºC

actual: 10,2ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 15:41)

Por aqui já tenho temperatura em queda devido às nuvens. Máxima de apenas 6.7ºC e sigo neste momento com 4.6ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (20 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

Sigo com 6.9ºC
Tive uma minima de -2.5ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

2.8ºC, céu muito nublado. Não contava com esta descida de temperatura agora ao fim da tarde. O ar quente que estará a entrar ainda não atinge os níveis mais baixos


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Estás a seguir só com 3ºC em Gaia???

Bem, eu estou do outro lado do Porto (mas como vivo na Áustria) não tenho cá termómetro. Não me parece tão frio, se o for isso poderia significar a possibilidade de água-neve para os lados do Porto!!!!!!!

Se a humidade estiver nos 70%, uma temperatura de 3ºC pode dar água neve, e 2ºC neve, embora com a entrada quente em altitude isso talvez não seja possível.

No wunderground aponta 7ºC Porto, 5ºC arredores, 4ºC em Gondomar. E 5ºC em Braga
Uma descida de mais 2ºC e começa a possibilidade de neve nos arredores a leste da cidade.

Isto porque a humidade está muito baixa (40-50%), e portanto até com 4ºC poderia nevar (somente no início claro).





João Dias disse:


> 2.8ºC, céu muito nublado. Não contava com esta descida de temperatura agora ao fim da tarde. O ar quente que estará a entrar ainda não atinge os níveis mais baixos


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

O João Soares em Canidelo está agora com 5,8ºC.

Máxima de 8,2ºC.
Mínima de 1,6ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (20 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

Boas caros colegas!!!

Povoa de lanhoso, neste momento com 5.0°C. Em meia hora desceu 2 graus. Sigo atento


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2009 às 17:04)

Boa tarde.

O céu lá vai vestindo o seu traje cinzento par a festa que se anuncia a partir desta noite. A chuva vai ser companheira de ocasião e o vento apadrinha o casal nesta quadra festiva. Como numa festa se quer temperaturas amenas, elas irão subir para satisfazer todos aqueles que não gostam de vestimentas mais pesadas...

Por cá a temperatura é até fresquinha para os receber - veremos se suficiente para amedrontar a chuva e empalidecê-la.

*Tmáx: 5,5ºC
Tactual: 2,5ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 17:06)

irpsit disse:


> Estás a seguir só com 3ºC em Gaia???
> 
> Bem, eu estou do outro lado do Porto (mas como vivo na Áustria) não tenho cá termómetro. Não me parece tão frio, se o for isso poderia significar a possibilidade de água-neve para os lados do Porto!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Sim. Esta zona interior de Gaia é bastante mais fria que o Porto cidade e a zona mais litoral. Só para teres uma ideia no passado 9 de Janeiro na zona mais litoral em Canidelo o João Soares praticamente não relatou qualquer queda de neve, enquanto que por aqui toda a precipitação foi em forma de neve, mesmo que na parte final já um pouco misturada com chuva.

Vamos a ver, meia dúzia de flocos acho perfeitamente possível. Tudo dependerá da temperatura à superfície que as primeiras bandas de precipitação apanharem por aqui.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Dez 2009 às 17:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> O céu lá vai vestindo o seu traje cinzento par a festa que se anuncia a partir desta noite. A chuva vai ser companheira de ocasião e o vento apadrinha o casal nesta quadra festiva. Como numa festa se quer temperaturas amenas, elas irão subir para satisfazer todos aqueles que não gostam de vestimentas mais pesadas...
> 
> ...



Tivemos cá uma noite do caraças!! -4,0ºC é obra! 

Neste momento, são 17h e já temos Temp = 2,5ºC. o Céu já está nublado... A ver vamos... ...


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2009 às 17:14)

Registo 7,2º, para uma máxima de 8,8º. O céu está encoberto, a chuva não tarda...


----------



## stormiday (20 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

Boa tarde.
Tarde muito friorenta e cinzenta por estes lados. 
Dados actuais:
Pressão;1005.7 mbar
Temp; 5.8ºC
Vento; NE 16.8 km/h
Céu muito nublado.
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG2&day=20&year=2009&month=12


----------



## PauloSR (20 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

Povoa de Lanhoso, estabilizou nos 5.0°C, mas a sensação termica é de 1.9°C 

Humidade 33%. Realço a mínima de hoje: -4.6°C às 7h40 

Sigo atento... Cumps


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2009 às 17:34)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Tivemos cá uma noite do caraças!! -4,0ºC é obra!
> 
> Neste momento, são 17h e já temos Temp = 2,5ºC. o Céu já está nublado... A ver vamos... ...



A *Tmín* aqui foi de *-5,0ºC*...

Neste momento está *1,0ºC* - só falta a precipitação a entrar e a temperatura em altitude a entrar mais tarde que o previsto...ui!


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 17:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> A *Tmín* aqui foi de *-5,0ºC*...
> 
> Neste momento está *1,0ºC* - só falta a precipitação a entrar e a temperatura em altitude a entrar mais tarde que o previsto...ui!



Pelos relatos dos locais de onde já começou a chuva a temperatura, inicialmente, até tem tendência para descer um pouco com a chegada da precipitação. Acho que vocês por aí podem vir a ter uma noite interessante pela frente


----------



## GabKoost (20 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

Por aqui estão 3.5º e o céu completamente encoberto.

Tenho fé que mesmo sendo uma entrada oceânica a temperatura irá baixar pois nem 18h00 são!

Lá para a meia noite talvez haja... enfim.. a esperança é a ultima a morrer!


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

Eu bem sei, pois nessa dia, ao fim da manhã, eu vinha de autocarro de Coimbra, e comecei a ver a água-neve nos Carvalhos, e depois já era neve quando o autocarro passou junto ao Monte de Virgem e Avintes, antes de atravessar o rio, junto ao Freixo. Até cheguei a ver um pouco de acumulação.

No Porto, nevou na Batalha e nas Antas, que são ambas regiões altas, e depois de Valongo foi a festa.

Esperemos que hoje o padrão se possa repetir... Embora esteja dificil.
Quiçá nevará no alto de Valongo e pontos à volta dos 300-400 metros.





João Dias disse:


> Sim. Esta zona interior de Gaia é bastante mais fria que o Porto cidade e a zona mais litoral. Só para teres uma ideia no passado 9 de Janeiro na zona mais litoral em Canidelo o João Soares praticamente não relatou qualquer queda de neve, enquanto que por aqui toda a precipitação foi em forma de neve, mesmo que na parte final já um pouco misturada com chuva.
> 
> Vamos a ver, meia dúzia de flocos acho perfeitamente possível. Tudo dependerá da temperatura à superfície que as primeiras bandas de precipitação apanharem por aqui.


----------



## vinc7e (20 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

Boas,

por aqui *2.5ºC* 

sempre a descer 

espero que desça mais um bocadinho..


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui *2.5ºC*
> 
> ...



só 2,5ºCMuito interessante


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

Por aqui sigo com 2.2ºC


----------



## PauloJota (20 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

Por aqui (Ramalde/Porto) estão 7,6º! Mais ainda estou a testar a estação do Lidl!!


----------



## rogers (20 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

Aristocrata e Verticalhorizon: Pedia o favor de irem actualizando a temperatura. Abraços e Obrigado. (Estou sem termômetro )


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2009 às 18:31)

rogers disse:


> Aristocrata e Verticalhorizon: Pedia o favor de irem actualizando a temperatura. Abraços e Obrigado. (Estou sem termômetro )



Concerteza...

*Tactual:* *2,5ºC*
Depois de uma descida até aos 0,5ºC agora a subida...ai que lá se foi a neve! Bolas.

P.S.(18.40h): de notar que o *vento* já se faz sentir. A *temperatura* subiu agora para os *3,0ºC*


----------



## rogers (20 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Concerteza...
> 
> *Tactual:* *2,5ºC*
> Depois de uma descida até aos 0,5ºC agora a subida...ai que lá se foi a neve! Bolas.



Oh Não! Lá fora ta impossível de se estar sem luvas! 

É uma pena!


----------



## Falkor (20 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

Boa noite

temp actual 5.5ºc
pressão 1016hpa a descer
vento com rajadas de 17.3km de SE
humidade 42%


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 18:42)

Confirmo a tendência para subida também por aqui. Sigo com 2.7ºC, quando já estive com 2.2ºC.


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 18:50)

Pronto, só acho que vai nevar (ou água-neve) quanto muito aos 300 metros, nunca aqui ao litoral a 100 metros. Aos 500 metros parece quase certo (na fase inicial).


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Apesar da subida de temperatura o vento dá uma sensação de frio muito marcado (um winchill negativo pela certa mas sem saber qual...). Com um ar destes era habitual dizer-se que estava um ar de neve, mas hoje em dia com estas modernices todas do windchill e afins não sei o que dizer...

Hoje com 3,0ºC sinto muito mais frio que ontem com -2,0ºc por esta hora


----------



## MacBallister (20 Dez 2009 às 19:22)

Pessoal da zona de Braga, será que vamos ter neve no Sameiro? Eu estou a pensar passar por lá para ver... Alguém mais a pensar nisso?


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 19:28)

Se fosse a ti, acho que iria ao Sameiro sim.
A cota no centro está a rondar os 400 metros já com um relato de água-neve. Portanto, parece muito possível aí, mas só por pouco tempo.

Aqui ao Porto a precipitação ainda não chegou, mas calculo que dentro de uma hora chegue.



MacBallister disse:


> Pessoal da zona de Braga, será que vamos ter neve no Sameiro? Eu estou a pensar passar por lá para ver... Alguém mais a pensar nisso?


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2009 às 20:00)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 7,7º, não sobe nem desce...


----------



## Nunotex (20 Dez 2009 às 20:03)

irpsit disse:


> Se fosse a ti, acho que iria ao Sameiro sim.
> A cota no centro está a rondar os 400 metros já com um relato de água-neve. Portanto, parece muito possível aí, mas só por pouco tempo.
> 
> Aqui ao Porto a precipitação ainda não chegou, mas calculo que dentro de uma hora chegue.



Sinceramente já não acredito que vá nevar aqui por Braga e no Sameiro. A temperatura está a aumentar!

6º


----------



## PauloJota (20 Dez 2009 às 20:06)

A temperatura subiu um pouco para 7,9º
A humidade passou para 30% 
E a pressão desceu para 999hPa


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 20:11)

Pronto esqueçámos a neve no Porto, Braga e arredores.
Qual parece a cota mínima?

Talvez 400 metros apenas nas zonas do interior norte (acima do Douro), e acima dos 600 metros junto ao litoral norte e interior centro. E subindo ao longo da noite.



PauloJota disse:


> A temperatura subiu um pouco para 7,9º
> A humidade passou para 30%
> E a pressão desceu para 999hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2009 às 20:12)

Estabilizou nos 3,0ºC...a ver vamos se ainda podertá baixar um pouco antes de chegar a precipitação.
Mas estou um pouco céptico a que haja mais alguma coisa para além de chuva. E vento.


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

Tenham calma, porque aqui a temperatura desceu 2º desde que começou a chuviscar.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

Boa noite, por aqui a chuva já marca presença, a temperatura vai subindo, como era de esperar.
o vento sopra moderado a forte.
Tactual 6,6
Rajada max.48.9km/h
Prec.0.5mm


----------



## ruka (20 Dez 2009 às 20:44)

pelo Porto... cai tipo cristais de gelo, não molha o chão...


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 20:56)

ruka disse:


> pelo Porto... cai tipo cristais de gelo, não molha o chão...



O João Soares ligou-me hà pouco a dizer isso mesmo. Que estava na cidade do Porto e que estavam a cair cristais de gelo secos que se acumulava nos carros.


----------



## ruka (20 Dez 2009 às 20:58)

AnDré disse:


> O João Soares ligou-me hà pouco a dizer isso mesmo. Que estava na cidade do Porto e que estavam a cair cristais de gelo secos que se acumulava nos carros.



agora já parou um pouco e já são mais liquidos...


----------



## FSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 20:58)

Confirmo, em Gondomar notam-se os cristais a bater nas janelas.


----------



## Falkor (20 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Calhei de ir agora la fora e confirmo os cristais 

Temp: 6.4ºc
Pressão 1010hpa a descer
Vento rajada 21.6km Este
Wind chill 4ºC
Humidade 39%


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

Pessoal, é água-neve!!
Eu vivo na Áustria e lá é muito comum quando ocorre a transição chuva para neve e vice-versa.

Mais precisamente é graupel.
Aqui, onde vivo, Maia, cota 100 metros, cheguei a ver alguns flocos que cairam nos carros e no casaco, mas derretiam passados segundos.

Confirmado. Mais um momento histórico!!
Pessoal de Braga, estejam atentos!



FSantos disse:


> Confirmo, em Gondomar notam-se os cristais a bater nas janelas.


----------



## karkov (20 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

em Guimarães do mesmo... ouve-se cair mas nao se sente e nao molha o chão


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

Por aqui só chove.
Chuva muito fria, mas agora é só chuva.

Pronto, a festa foi curta.


----------



## vinc7e (20 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

karkov disse:


> em Guimarães do mesmo... ouve-se cair mas nao se sente e nao molha o chão




Por aqui também...o som é bastante peculiar 

temperatura *5.5ºC*


----------



## karkov (20 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

irpsit disse:


> Por aqui só chove.
> Chuva muito fria, mas agora é só chuva.
> 
> Pronto, a festa foi curta.



aqui tb passou a chuva... será que já há mais nada?!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

Estive agora a cerca de 500 mts e a temperatura era de 2,0ºC - sensor OPEL
Nada de neve para já, apenas chuvisco fino e frio...


----------



## dgstorm (20 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

Por aqui 7.2ºC
Caiu ha tempos meio gelo meio agua que acumulou aqui no terraço em frente.
POr agora nada.


----------



## The_simpson (20 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

confirmo também por cá a caída desse gelo, sigo neste momento com 6,2ºC e já não chove... e começa a sentir-se o vento forte


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

Portanto tem estado a cair o que eu presenciei na noite de terça para quarte-feira.

Neste momento caem pedras muitíssimo pequenas de gelo (só na roupa se nota, não molha o casaco, mas fica antes uma pedrinha minúscula que acaba por desaparecer). Sigo com 3.5ºC


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Estou em Braga e confirmo uma precipitação muito fraca de umas pequenas gotas mais secas e frias que o normal, que parece que se colam aos vidros, mas nada mais, é mesmo muito pouco o que cai.


----------



## vinc7e (20 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

Por aqui não se passa nada...

a chuva durou apenas alguns minutos...

temperatura *5.2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Dez 2009 às 23:09)

Boa noite
O vento vai marcando a noite com rajadas fortes. A chuva tem sido poucas.
Raj. max. 61.8km/h
Prec. 1.5mm
Temp. 5,4
Pressão 996.8hPa


----------



## Lince (20 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Boas
Já temos neve (começou a nevar com alguma intensidade)
Vento moderado com rajadas
Temperatura -2º


----------



## Skizzo (20 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

por aqui apenas cairam algumas pingas, mas a chuva já parou por enquanto.

Temp: 7,6ºC


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Tá mesmo fraco de precipitação por Braga, umas gotas e nada mais. Vento moderado ocasionalmente mais forte.

Radar Corunha 23:10


----------



## The_simpson (20 Dez 2009 às 23:38)

aqui parou o vento, parou a chuva e parou de descer a temperatura em 6,2ºC


----------



## dgstorm (20 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

7.2ºC/7.3ºC/7.2ºC/7.3ºC... Não sai disto


----------



## filipept (20 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

Por aqui estancou a temperatura nos 6.4ºC. O vento esse é que de vez em quando é com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Boas noites, 

regressado da Serra da Estrela onde às 15:30 h medi cerca de *- 6 ºc* na Torre com um vento gelado que soprava por vezes a 40 Km/h com um windchill baixíssimo,quase que não se podia respirar......







Fotos ilustrativas:

Havia só alguma neve nas proximidades da Torre ..






Gelo grosso em abundância, começando já nos 1300/1400m com lagos completamente congelados ( dava mesmo para andar sobre o gelo sem o partir) assim como cascatas...onde quer que houvesse água havia gelo grosso...











Dados actuais:

Temp:5.8ºc ( mínima *1.4ºc*) ( máxima *7.8 ºc*)

Vento: ESE: 31 Km/h ( rajada máxima 45 Km/h)

Humidade:62%

Pressão 998.5 hpa ( em descida acentuada - 5.7 hpa em 3 horas )

Precipitação : *0.3 mm*


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

Grandes fotos


----------



## dgstorm (20 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

wow  Grandes fotos.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Belas fotos e belo passeio!!


Já agora, recebi a informação que está a nevar em Fafe, na A7, e que inclusivamente já houve acidentes...


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

Excelentes fotosLindas


----------



## vinc7e (21 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

Por aqui *5.1ºC*

e sem chuva...


----------



## frusko (21 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

boas fafe cidade nao neva nem chove neste momento


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

frusko disse:


> boas fafe cidade nao neva nem chove neste momento



Mas já nevou em Fafe cidade?


----------



## frusko (21 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

eu moro na cidade e pelo que vi so chuva eu nao vi neve.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Dez 2009 às 01:05)

Boa noite, por aqui é de realçar o vento que sopra forte na casa dos 60km/h. Que saudades tinha de uma noite destas


----------



## frusko (21 Dez 2009 às 01:44)

Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: AE07 entre Fafe/Basto.


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Dez 2009 às 03:03)

Por aqui , nada de nada...
Outra coisa não era esperada , ainda que alguma expectativa 
fosse em determinada altura,  justificada.
Escassa chuva,pingos avulsos e a temperatura sempre a subir ( 7.8º). 
Por aqui , à volta, digo eu, para haver brancas novidades não pode haver tanto vento assim...
Em 09 de Janeiro deste ano, nem uma agulha bolia...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 04:16)

Excelente registo Snifa


----------



## Skizzo (21 Dez 2009 às 05:11)

Despeço-me com muito vento, e sem chuva.

Temperatura subiu bastante, 13,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2009 às 08:04)

Bom dia. Antes do mais, boas fotos, Snifa.

  Manhã com 12,3º, vento moderado com rajadas de sudoeste, céu encoberto a ameaçar chuva.


----------



## DMartins (21 Dez 2009 às 10:03)

Bom dia.
Céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros.
Temperatura mínima: *4.6º*
Temperatura actual: *13.8º*


----------



## Falkor (21 Dez 2009 às 13:03)

Boa tarde

Aguaceiro forte de alguns minutos, vi alguns relampagos depois do aguaceiro.
Temp 14.0ºC
Humidade 98%
Ponto de orvalho 13.7ºC
Pressão 999hPa a subir
Rajada 7.2kmh SW
Wind chill 14ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 13:49)

Boas tardes, 

Obrigado pelos comentários às fotos!

Acaba de cair um forte aguaceiro e trovoada com granizo que acumulou *5.3 mm* em 9 minutos...

*Actual:*

Temp:12.1ºc ( mínima *6.1ºc*) ( máxima até ao momento *14.0 ºc*)

Vento: SW:37 Km/h ( máximo 63 Km/h de S às 06:44h)

Humidade: 91 %

Pressão 991.2 hpa 

Precipitação desde as 0 horas: *10.7 mm*

De Oeste e SW  aproximam-se células...

Volta a chover com força neste momento com pingas muito grossas...


----------



## rogers (21 Dez 2009 às 13:51)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Chove abundantemente em Paços de Ferreira. Mesmo muito. O vento é muito forte.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Dez 2009 às 13:51)

Chove torrencialmente, bleh.

Temp: 14,8ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 13:52)

Grande aguaceiro neste momento....

Já vão *15.3 mm*


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 13:53)

Brutal a chuvada....

*16.3 mm* neste momento...

*5.6 mm* em 4 minutos....


----------



## Skizzo (21 Dez 2009 às 13:54)

e agora está sol, com chuva à mistura


----------



## rogers (21 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

Aguaceiro de Granizo com muito vento a mistura.


----------



## rogers (21 Dez 2009 às 14:01)

Isto é mesmo mágico!


O vento é de noroeste! Trovoada! Vento muito forte!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2009 às 14:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



rogers disse:


> Chove abundantemente em Paços de Ferreira. Mesmo muito. O vento é muito forte.



Confirmo - um *violentíssimo* aguaceiro que durou pouco mais de 1 minuto acompanhado de vento muito forte com rajadas - acumulou seguramente um bons milímetros.

Aproxima-se trovoada - ao que parece é forte

P.S.: o anterior aguaceiro foi o referido; neste momento está em curso outro que o rogers refere e que atinge mais a zona dele mas com alguma violência a zona onde estou


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Dez 2009 às 14:15)

Este é sem dúvida o " meu tempo preferido" ( à falta de neve).
Aguaceiros vigorosíssimos 10,45 h e 12,15 ( este com 2 trovões) com abertas de sol , céus de encher o olho, vento em rajadas fortes aquando dos aguaceiros, mais um aguaceiro forte e mal acabo de escrever este post, mais sol por entre densas e negras nuvens.
Estou maravilhado . Que  mais posso dizer?
Pois que esta festa de alternância continue...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2009 às 14:24)

Levo um acumulado de *precipitação* de *22,5 mm*
O *vento* por vezes tem sido *quase tempestuoso *durante este aguaceiros vigorosos - são já 3!

Boa tarde e bem vindos ao NO de Portugal - o inverno começou a honrar os pergaminhos logo no 1º dia


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2009 às 15:14)

Boa tarde. Em Rio Tinto também tem caído aguaceiros intensos, corridos a vento forte, que por vezes sopra de noroeste, outras de oeste.

  Temperatura amena, na ordem dos 12,5º.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 15:16)

Está uma linha de instabilidade a fazer-se sentir já no alto Minho, e em aproximação do Porto.







Serra do Pilar, na última hora: 6,9mm
Paredes de Coura, hoje: 36,6mm


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 16:20)

Forte trovoada e chuva neste momento! 

Grandes relâmpagos a SW


----------



## Falkor (21 Dez 2009 às 16:21)

AnDré disse:


> Está uma linha de instabilidade a fazer-se sentir já no alto Minho, e em aproximação do Porto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confirmo a aproximação, acompanhado de trovoada, o ceu esta quase negro...

Temp 14.6

(imagens em directo na minha cam)


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

Granizo e chuva super torrencial....


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 16:24)

20.2 mm neste momento e um grande estouro...  cai chuva grossa e granizo grosso...


----------



## Falkor (21 Dez 2009 às 16:28)

Cai um fenomenal pé de agua com pedras de gelo a mistura


----------



## DMartins (21 Dez 2009 às 16:30)

Chuva, granizo, trovoada e vento com rajadas fortes.
Em 20minutos passamos de 14.6º para 10.1º. Impressionante.

*10.1º*


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Dez 2009 às 16:35)

Confirmo! Chuva momentaneamente diluviana com gelo à mistura, apanhei uma pedra que tinha de certeza 1 cm 
Agora começa a trovoada bem forte.... escuro e vento assustador...  

Adoro... pena a agua a entrar por todo o lado


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2009 às 16:43)

Por Rio Tinto idem aspas, parecia o fim do mundo, a piada é que agora já se vislumbra o céu azul...


----------



## Falkor (21 Dez 2009 às 16:51)

Temp agora 12.5ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Dez 2009 às 16:56)

E o pequeno grande pormenor da queda de temperatura. De 14 antes da chuvada para 10º agora. Grande queda em pouco tempo


----------



## Falkor (21 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

Volta a cair um "pé" d'agua acompanhado de muita trovoada


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 17:06)

A chuva já passou, mas para Leste a trovoada continua com grandes clarões e relâmpagos...os trovões ouvem-se ainda como se estivessem em cima do Porto, atenção pessoal de Paços Ferreira, Santo Tirso...


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Dez 2009 às 17:10)

Ha minutos voltou realmente o pé de agua... Esta tarde esta a contribuir para uma boa acumulação


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Dez 2009 às 17:11)

Snifa disse:


> 20.2 mm neste momento e um grande estouro...  cai chuva grossa e granizo grosso...



Esse aguaceiro passou-me ao lado...apenas o vi daqui:







[/URL][/IMG]
 ( foto mostra o céu a sul de P.Rubras)

Muitos relâmpagos e trovões , mas tudo afastado daqui.
Lá virão mais alguns em que terei mais sorte, como outros
que já houve por cá hoje. 
Belo dia este, de constante movimento, em que o sol de agora é 
substituído por aguaceiro diluviano ou  vice-versa.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 17:24)

Boas, pessoal!
Dia de aguaceiros fortes com vento igualmente forte!
Ontem, por Paços de Ferreira, a temperatura desceu bem.... mas como já foi aqui noticiado... nem neve nem água-neve... Não dá para contar com neve em depressões vindas de sudoeste nas terras de cotas médias ainda junto ao litoral.
Temp actual = 8,5ºC


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

Boa tarde.

Relato dois aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada, o primeiro foi cerca das 13 horas, estava no H. de São João, o segundo foi por volta das 16 horas, estava no Via Catarina.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 18:50)

Bastantes descargas eléctricas na última hora.








E mais células vão a caminho. Aí a noite promete ter luz.


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

AnDré disse:


> Bastantes descargas eléctricas na última hora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Confirmo.... muito animado aqui por Braga.

Neste momento trovoada, chuva forte e vento...


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

Há 3 horas que continua a forte instabilidade com aguaceiros torrenciais e forte trovoada, acompanhada por rajadas (sigo em Braga)
Isto após uma manhã com dois ou três aguaceiros fortes e temperaturas "tropicais" a comparar com ontem!

Muito animado aqui no litoral norte!
Alguém tem acumulações?


----------



## PauloJota (21 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

A pressão e a temperatura começam a subir.
Registo:
Temp 14,6 º;
89% humidade;
991 hpa;
12,9º ponto de orvalho


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Dez 2009 às 19:41)

Inúmeros relâmpagos descortinados nos céus de P.Rubras mas todos
a Norte e por enquanto sem trovões o que significará que estes  acontecem
bem longe daqui...Mas é fascinante ver este céu entremeado com estes lampejos de Luz. Que saudades que tinha de ver uma noite assim...
Veremos se isto é só o começo de uma noite de trovoada à moda antiga...


----------



## GabKoost (21 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

Que dia!

Trovoada, relâmpagos, aguaceiros fortíssimos, vendavais, saraivadas e temperaturas muito amenas.

A  comunicação social faz me rir.

Andaram a publicitar temperaturas baixas numa tentativa de fazer de Portugal um país com clima centro-europeu e vender notícias mas passaram completamente ao lado do evento de hoje.

Ri-me com um reporter da RTP a falar em Coimbra do intenso frio em Portugal com um ecrã por trás a marcar 8º.

O dia que haja um verdadeiro evento de inverno digno desse nome (vários dias seguidos com temepraturas bem abaixo de 0, neve e gelo) pergunto-me o que irão dizer as TV.... 

Talvez declarem o fim do mundo antes de 2012!


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 20:36)

Devido às trovoadas parte do Porto está ás escuras neste momento, de minha casa vejo quarteirões inteiros sem luz...em especial nas ruas...

provavelmente algum raio atingiu um poste de transformação...


----------



## Stinger (21 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Por aqui nada de trovoada , tive a trabalhar no shop todo o dia e nao ouvi nem um tovao


----------



## Falkor (21 Dez 2009 às 20:54)

Aqui da para ouvir a trovoada ao longe mas nada de especial.

Temp 12.4ºC
Humidade 97%
Pressão 1002hpa estavel
Vento SW
Ponto de orvalho 12.0ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 20:55)

Já há relâmpagos de novo a SW e bem frequentes...a dirigirem-se para o Porto, a Luz vai voltando às ruas  aos poucos...aqui por casa está sempre a piscar...

Edit : um trovão agora mesmo e uma pingas grossas começam a cair...


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Dez 2009 às 21:30)

Pelo Pinheiro Manso mais um relato de chuva "certinha" com 14,3ºC...Neste momento não há sinais de trovoada mas é um facto que deve vir por aí com vontade!


----------



## Mariana (21 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

ola ola =)

bem  este tempo anda bonito...depois do frio intenso ,agora chegou a chuva, o vento forte e a trovoada...

a luz aqui ja tremeu algumas vezes...espero que nao haja falta de luz!


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

Pelo Aviz tem chovido bem, com vento moderado e 13,6º, algumas inundações estão na calha...


----------



## Stinger (21 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Por aqui tempestade a valer , trovoada e chuva muito forte com cada pedra de gelo ui , só rios nas estradas e o vento soprou com rajadas muito fortes levando estendais


----------



## vegastar (21 Dez 2009 às 22:31)

Que grande dia de festa!!! Trovoada, granizo, vento forte...

Rendeu bem o dia. Acumulei até agora 35 mm, e continua a cair...

Dados de hoje:

Tmin: 5.3ºC
Tmax: 14.1ºC
Rajada máxima: 58.2 km/h (aqui no centro da Trofa é muito raro atingir estes valores)
Precipitação: 35.0 mm


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Trovoada pelo Aviz, acompanhada por mais um dilúvio.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

Veterano disse:


> Trovoada pelo Aviz, acompanhada por mais um dilúvio.



Em Canidelo, tanto o João como a Mariana, mandaram um sms a dizer que a zona ficou toda às escuras, devido à trovoada.

Estão ambos sem luz.


----------



## NFO (21 Dez 2009 às 23:14)

Festival de trovoada... das antigas


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

O temporal que se abate sobre o Porto é violentíssimo, levo *44 mm* acumulados e há coisa de 10 minutos tinha 26 mm..

chuva torrencial, trovoada e vento, vai haver estragos....


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 23:17)

Snifa disse:


> O temporal que se abate sobre o Porto é violentíssimo, levo *44 mm* acumulados e há coisa de 10 minutos tinha 26 mm..
> 
> chuva torrencial, trovoada e vento, vai haver estragos....



Estou no Porto e confirmo!
Verdadeira tempestade!!


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

GRANDE NOITE : esta última hora um festival de relâmpagos, trovoes , água a jorrar do céu, vento e até algumas pedras de granizo. Tudo. 
Agora o temporal parece amainar, mas ainda chove e há relâmpagos...


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Incrivel...as ruas são rios...tudo escorre água....e já levo 47 mm...

não estava à espera de tanta violência de temporal....


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

As ruas parecem rios... .. o verdadeiro caos em dez minutos de chuva TORRENCIAL...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Snifa disse:


> Incrivel as ruas são rios...tudo escorre água....e já levo 47 mm...
> 
> não estava á espera de tanta violência de temporal....



escrevemos a mesma coisa ao mesmo tempo! lol...

Estou perto do Marquês! Perto do antigo Estádio do Salgueiros.


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> escrevemos a mesma coisa ao mesmo tempo! lol...
> 
> Estou perto do Marquês! Perto do antigo Estádio do Salgueiros.




Deus me livre que chuva violenta.....


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

*51.3 mm* isto só visto...


----------



## ruka (21 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

já a muito não via uma noite assim...


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:23)

*56.7 mm*....chuva torrencial grossa e fortíssima....tudo escorre água .....


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 23:25)

Eu nunca me lembro de ver chover tanto no Porto tanto tempo seguido... ...De qualquer das formas, parece estar a melhorar...


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Eu nunca me lembro de ver chover tanto no Porto tanto tempo seguido... ...



Nem eu..isto está horrivel, os estragos são inevitáveis....


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

ah nao... desculpem... ... voltou a piorar! lol


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 23:29)

Eu que nem curto muito a chuva...estou a gostar de ver... Pena é para aqueles que estão na rua... ...o fim da macaca era isto transformar-se em granizo... se esta depressão viesse de norte, com esta carga, isto era tudo granizo... ...
Bom...já não vou para Paços. Fico-me pelo Porto, que é o que eu faço de melhor!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2009 às 23:29)

Estava a ver o jogo na sportv entre o Leixões e o Olhanense e os últimos 20 minutos foram mesmo diluvianos com algumas interrupções na transmissão e o campo mais parecia ser uma piscina olímpica.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Dez 2009 às 23:29)

Vim agora da baixa, a tentar fazer umas compras de ultima hora, e começa a chover torrencialmente como eu ainda não tinha visto este ano. Não se via nada a conduzir, e tive de ficar no carro uma meia hora porque a rua estava um rio e chovia a potes. E continua a cair. Grrr, odeio-te chuva.

E parece que foi mais uma vez só aqui na zona do Porto.


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

*60.2 mm* continua a chuva forte....

Ouço bombeiros por todo o lado....

Há sérios problemas em algumas zonas da Cidade....


----------



## NFO (21 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

Por aqui já acalmou um pouco. Neste momento até já nem chove


----------



## Vince (21 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Dia passado em Braga, muitos aguaceiros por vezes bastante intensos, vendaval uivante durante boa parte da passada madrugada e várias trovoadas ao longo da tarde ouvindo-se mais uma agora ao longe, mas penso que a norte. É para aí a 5 ou 6º trovoada que oiço hoje.

Das 2 estações amadoras online de Braga, uma registou 70mm e a outra 40mm.

Mais um dia assim e ficava enjoado de chuva


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Finalmente começa a abrandar..chove mas mais fraco... total acumulado desde as 0 horas *62.5 mm*

Incrível esta Tempestade de chuva torrencial, trovoada, e vento que se abateu por aqui..


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

Skizzo disse:


> E continua a cair. Grrr, odeio-te chuva.



Se houvesse neste Forum a Voz do Provedor , conterrâneo  Skizzo,
esta declaração seria motivo óbvio de análise...(ehehehe) ...

Quanto ao temporal, por aqui está tudo mais calmo, mas ainda chove
moderadamente  e ainda se vê um ou outro relâmpago ...
Se eu podia viver sem estes temporais?
Poder, podia... (...) 
Grande noite


----------



## Skizzo (21 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

nimboestrato disse:


> Se houvesse neste Forum a Voz do Provedor , conterrâneo  Skizzo,
> esta declaração seria motivo óbvio de análise...(ehehehe) ...
> 
> Quanto ao temporal, por aqui está tudo mais calmo, mas ainda chove
> ...



A análise é óbvia, não pára de chover, e estou farto dela. Tu gostas, eu não, simples.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

Snifa disse:


> Finalmente começa a abrandar..chove mas mais fraco... total acumulado desde as 0 horas *62.5 mm*
> 
> Incrível esta Tempestade de chuva torrencial, trovoada, e vento que se abateu por aqui..



Tudo por causa desta coisinha aqui:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

Snifa disse:


> Incrivel...as ruas são rios...tudo escorre água....e já levo 47 mm...
> 
> não estava à espera de tanta violência de temporal....



Fotos  ?


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

Mais trovoada a aproximar-se há relâmpagos a Oeste...e começa a chover mais grosso...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

A trovoada não pára. Já foi abaixo a luz à pouco. Daqui a pouco ainda vou ter de desligar o computador, não quero que pife, já foi tantas vezes a baixo nestes temporais...


----------



## Raposinha (21 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Boas,

Mais um valente aguaceiro a cair aqui e vários relâmpagos a Oeste, parece que vem aíi mais uma dose do mar!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Skizzo disse:


> Tudo por causa desta coisinha aqui:



LOL!!
Nem mais!!

Voltou a chover torrencialmente!!...
E trovoada...
Here it comes again ...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> LOL!!
> Nem mais!!
> 
> Voltou a chover torrencialmente!!...
> ...



Repara que vêm mais nuvens desse género, todas em direcção ao Porto


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

Mais uma dose de chuva super torrencial...grandes relâmpagos e trovões...

acumulado: *66.2 mm*

Edit : falta luz em algumas zonas da Cidade....


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

Grande estrondo..... 

Chuva torrencial e *70 mm* acumulados....


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

Skizzo disse:


> Repara que vêm mais nuvens desse género, todas em direcção ao Porto



okkkkkkkkk... pronto, temos o caos novamente nas ruas...
lá estão os rios com correntes... ...
e... .. sim... vemos os primeiros ramos a voar mesmo em frente à minha janela...
e... .. ah, claro... um trovão violento agora...

Isto é engraçado... é tipo reportagem em directo...Sinto-me um repórter da tvi em cima do acontecimento...

o Snifa é o reporter da Sic....
e skizzo é o reporter da rtp1 (mais contido!)


----------



## NFO (21 Dez 2009 às 23:54)

Está a chover pró mundial... como diz um amigo meu "está a cair um bategueiro!"


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

Excelente acompanhamento, mantenham-se assim que isto cá em baixo para já está calminho.

Se puderem arranjar fotos, trovoada, chuva, rios nas ruas, tudo serve para dar uma ideia ainda melhor do que se passa aí.


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Por aqui, parece que o filme está a andar para trás...
de novo aguaceiro forte e trovoada mais perto...volta-se a ouvir os trovões.
Ena , que vem lá mais?


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Muita chuva e trovoada a norte do H. São João. A ribeira atrás do prédio já trás cheia forte


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

ok... acabei de ver uma velhinha atirada ao chão pelo vento... ... (quem a mandou ir passear o cão a esta hora, no "intervalinho da chuvada", aposto... ... TÁ MAL!!)...
Claro que o guarda-chuva entorta com o vento, claro que o piso está todo alagado.... claro que ela ia ser arrastada pelo guarda-chuva... claro que ela ia dar com o nariz na poça...


----------



## Raposinha (22 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Por aqui agora acalmou um pouco, vêem-se relâmpagos, mas a norte daqui.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

As células até fazem fila para entrar pelo Porto a dentro.

Em Canidelo, o João diz que vê relâmpagos de 10 em 10 segundos.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Sim muito blá blá blá mas queremos fotos ou vídeos   isso ai está agreste pena não ser aqui  mas vai vir também para aqui algo de giro


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Aqui acalmou mas ouço muitas sirenes


----------



## Johnny (22 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Já n me lembro duma tempestade assim, no Porto...


----------



## blood4 (22 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

isto realmente hoje foi mesmo lindo
grandes rajadas de vento
aguaceiros por vezes muito fortes
trovoadas
dia perfeito mesmo


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

uiiiiiiiii... isto é a loucura, hoje...
voltou o temporal!


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

AnDré disse:


> As células até fazem fila para entrar pelo Porto a dentro.
> 
> .



Exactamente...vendo o satélite elas desenvolvem-se quase que a partir de aqui, para nordeste...
Pois é : Movimento que tantas vezes vemos no satélite , noutros lugares,
raramente por aqui...

Volta a acalmar...mas hoje a acalmia é cousa instável, por aqui...
( relâmpago (mais um) justamente agora) ...


----------



## SnowMan (22 Dez 2009 às 00:11)

Curioso...aqui em Miramar trovoada muita e por todos os lados, aguaceiros intensos mas de curta duração, mas nada que se compare com o que parece ter caído no Porto na última hora!
Continua a trovejar...


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

A culpa é de P.Rubras, o iman da chuva durante tempestades...

Eu por aqui continuo sem televisão, que seca!
E volta a chover forte


----------



## blood4 (22 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

registei um aguaceiro de apenas 10 ou 15 minetes 7.5 mm 
causou algumas inundaçoes
mesmo lindo se se ver
apesar de nem todos gostarem xD


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

Por aqui já vão *8.4 mm* acumulados desde as 0 h e continua a chuva forte e grossa.

Ontem foram acumulados *70.2 mm*

Temp:12 ºc

Vento: SW  23 Km/h

Humidade: 95%

Pressão: 994.8 hpa

Chuva forte e trovoada... 

Muitas sirenes de polícia e bombeiros pela Cidade...


----------



## Raposinha (22 Dez 2009 às 00:16)

Outra vez chuva muito intensa, com imenso vento e trovoada!

Edit: a iluminação publica aqui na Avenida da República já começa a falhar...


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

Bem, realmente é a festa total por aqui em Gaia/Porto!!
Chuva que ja enjoa mas agora é a trovoada que não para. Não é profunda nem abafada, é estridente, forte, e de meio em meio minuto la vem mais. Excelente....menos para quem anda na rua ou ja esta com problemas.


----------



## Lousano (22 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

blood4 disse:


> registei um aguaceiro de apenas 10 ou 15 minetes 7.5 mm
> causou algumas inundaçoes
> mesmo lindo se se ver
> apesar de nem todos gostarem xD



Um bom relato da situação, mas o português deixou muito a desejar.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2009 às 00:18)




----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

As ruas estão a ficar ás escuras...muitos relâmpagos e trovões fortes, nem sei como ainda tenho luz...

Chuva torrencial outra vez..

*10.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Lousano (22 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

Estranho que o snifa, o "foto show" dos acontecimentos do Porto, ainda não ter aparecido com a "foto vda situação".


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

miguel disse:


>



Miguel é impossível ir para rua com este tempo tirar fotos...nem pela janela...parece a noite de S João com o foguetório... 

Mas a sério está um tempo louco de tempestade por aqui....


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

Já fiquei sem net um bocado  Até me mato se ficar sem net durante a noite, já me basta não ter TV devido ao temporal


----------



## GabKoost (22 Dez 2009 às 00:27)

Engraçado!

Vejo trovoadas longínquas a Oeste, Sul e Norte da minha posição.

Ainda bem que não está por cima de mim pois já fiquei 3 vezes sem luz esta tarde. 

Os campos mais baixos são autênticos lagos. Se fosse há uns 10 anos atrás, amanhã veria sem dúvida várias espécies de aves que se alimentam nesse tipo de ambientes.

Lembro me que antigamente, depois destas inundações, ia com o meu primo à caça pois esse tipo de fauna aparecia quase que do nada e voltavam a desaparecer assim que os charcos secassem!

Mas hoje em dia com o avanço da betonagem das zonas rurais, há muito que não as vejo...

E entretanto continua a chover...


----------



## blood4 (22 Dez 2009 às 00:32)

Lousano disse:


> Um bom relato da situação, mas o português deixou muito a desejar.



LOOOL
enganeime
*minutos desculpem o erro e nada de mentes perverssas xD
por aqui neste momento calmo
começou a pouco a chover mas pouco,vento fraco e ainda nao vejo relampagos
ta assim tao mau(bom) ai no porto?
nao fico assim tao longe dai xD


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

Meu deus! Ouviram este ultimo trovão? Até assustou-me!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

LOLOL
Snifa,skizzo e frederico (vizinhos), este trovão é que foi!! lol


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

blood4 disse:


> ta assim tao mau(bom) ai no porto?



Não. Está mesmo mau (mau).


----------



## Raposinha (22 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

Lá fora está simplesmente medonho.... e acho que não há metro, há uma boa meia hora que não passa nenhum!


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 00:34)

Bem, esta a começar a perder a piada. Esta a ficar perigoso e assim já é bem diferente.... trovoada a piorar e chuva diluviana que cai, o barulho é imenso, não se vê NADA a frente com a intensidade que cai


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Dez 2009 às 00:35)

também quero disto daqui a pouco em Lisboa (actividade eléctrica). Imagino o que vai para aí.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Dez 2009 às 00:35)

Raposinha disse:


> Lá fora está simplesmente medonho.... e acho que não há metro, há uma boa meia hora que não passa nenhum!



Deve estar tudo inundado!....
Aposto que os bombeiros preferem isto a incêndios... ...
ao menos isto não é tão desvastador... ... acho...


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 00:35)

Skizzo disse:


> Meu deus! Ouviram este ultimo trovão? Até assustou-me!



Também ouvi, via telemóvel.
Ao que o João Soares diz: _"Xiça, Meu Deus!"_ 

Invejo o vosso espectáculo.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Dez 2009 às 00:37)

Dava para ver bem a intensidade do acontecimento aí pelo estado do capo do leixões há pouco no jogo com o olhanense


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

Mandei um bocadinho que ja tenho saudades de uma adrenalina assim... Isso sim é tempo...

Sem Medos malta... tirem essas fotos!!


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

Epa, veio um trovão tao forte e estridente, a luz foi abaixo e voltou em menos de um segundo, esta a ficar catastrófico lá fora!!!! o IM não avisou para isto??!! Não me lembro de nada assim nos ultimos tempos


----------



## Johnny (22 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

Acabo de ligar aos Bombeiros... mas n me atendem... temos as garagens inundadas...


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

Radar da Corunha apesar do limite de alcance mostra que é intenso

*
00:20*


----------



## blood4 (22 Dez 2009 às 00:43)

e começou a chover com bastante intesidade tambem aqui
mas que noite :O


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

Já vi estrelas no céu , tudo parecia definitivamente ir acalmar.
Mas volta alguma  chuva e a  trovoada ,agora com os relâmpagos oriundos de leste.Vê-se claramente o céu iluminado a leste com os contornos das nuvens e já um troar ao ao longe.Muitos. Lindo. E  isto Miguel , não é blá, blá, blá...É simplesmente lindo.
Quanto à minha ( nossa ) impossibilidade de colocar aqui fotos ou vídeos,
pois, eu bem que gostava, mas já estou a tratar de manusear as novas tecnologias com os meus filhos/sobrinhos...
quem sabe num dia assim , ainda vou conseguir ...
É que noites assim , não se encontram ao virar da esquina...São raras...
muito raras...

Agora por aqui,  volta a acalmar...( Intervalo? )


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

Ultimos 5 minutos assustadores, relampago atras de relampago, vento forte com rajadas assustadoras, chuva misturada com granizo. Temporal tropical que aqui vai. Incrivel, sem palavras....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Dez 2009 às 00:47)

E malta mais vos espera pois tem uma zona altamente explosiva (embrionaria) ao vosso lado...







Isso está ai para durar!


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 00:48)

É oficial, agua a entrar em casa!!!!!!! Não vou dormir não....


----------



## stormiday (22 Dez 2009 às 00:48)

Aqui nem pinga


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

Grande PORTO com forte temporal. Podem acompanhar as descargas eléctricas aqui e as imagens de satélite aqui.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

stormiday disse:


> Aqui nem pinga



Pois, nem em Aveiro nem em Viana. Fica tudo no meio, para não variar.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

Trapalhadas disse:


> É oficial, agua a entrar em casa!!!!!!! Não vou dormir não....



 que chatice...


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 00:53)

Eu nem quero ver a minha garagem, já tive 2 inundações, uma em Outubro, outra em Novembro...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Dez 2009 às 00:53)

Isto está caótico...
Amigos meus de Paços de Ferreira dizem que lá está igual...

Estranho... Aqui não caiu qualquer granizo, pois não? snifa, skizzo?


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Dez 2009 às 00:54)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu nem quero ver a minha garagem, já tive 2 inundações, uma em Outubro, outra em Novembro...



Pois... a minha está certamente inundada... mas como é comum a um prédio gigante... é grande...a espalha-se bem... ficam apenas uns 3 cm de agua no máximo...


----------



## blood4 (22 Dez 2009 às 00:56)

]ToRnAdO[;184409 disse:
			
		

> E malta mais vos espera pois tem uma zona altamente explosiva (embrionaria) ao vosso lado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isso tambem vai atingir o alto minho?


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2009 às 00:57)

Boa noite (se for o vosso caso)

*Em cerca de 1 hora acumulei* 46 mm *de* *precipitação*.
A chuva intensa, o vento a uivar (provavelmente períodos de vento médio acima dos 80km\h e rajadas superiores a 100 km\h) foram a tónica depois das 23.30h.
Vi agora o rio a 300 mts de casa e está como ainda não o tinha visto - a transbordar como há muito não se via, mesmo em zonas onde fizeram aterros  junto à margem (a ocupação dos leitos de cheia é uma realidade).

Continua a precipitação, a trovoada a ouvir-se por perto. O vento também vai soprando moderado a forte com rajadas.

As inundações devem ser uma realidade mesmo nestas zonas rurais - imagino como serão em meio urbano no Grande Porto e outros centros urbanos (famalicão por ex. que está num vale plano em cota baixa costuma ser seriamente atingido nestes casos)

*P.S.:* No dia 21 acumulei *105.5 mm* de *precipitação*(inclui o período das 0h às 0.30h de 22\12)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Dez 2009 às 00:58)

Saõ fenomenos localizados, mas tens alta chance para que sim...


----------



## Raposinha (22 Dez 2009 às 00:58)

Estive a experimentar, não ficou grande coisa, mas já dá para ter uma ideia do que chovia à bocado (e continua a chover):


Trapalhadas: Boa sorte por aí!
VerticalHorizon: Granizo, o ultimo que vi cair foi o das 16h (esse vi e senti-o!)


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite (se for o vosso caso)
> 
> *Em cerca de 1 hora acumulei* 46 mm *de* *precipitação*.
> A chuva intensa, o vento a uivar (provavelmente períodos de vento médio a cima dos 80km\h e rajadas superiores a 100 km\h) foram a tónica depois das 23.30h.
> ...



Sim... Paços em planalto não é problema!...


Bom... ... vou dormir agora que acalmou...
mais virá! Lá fora os bombeiros passam...

boa noite, pessoal!!


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

O radar o IM não costuma apanhar nada que chegue ao Porto, mas dada a intensidade da precipitação, até se percebe qualquer coisa.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 01:02)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Estranho... Aqui não caiu qualquer granizo, pois não? snifa, skizzo?



Penso que não, só mesmo chuva forte. Mas também estou com a janela totalmente fechada com os estores em baixo, por isso não tenho a certeza.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Dez 2009 às 01:02)

Raposinha disse:


> Estive a experimentar, não ficou grande coisa, mas já dá para ter uma ideia do que chovia à bocado (e continua a chover):
> 
> YouTube- MVI 0394
> 
> ...



OPTIMO REGISTO!!   
OBRIGADO!!

a segunda metade do video ilustra bem o que se passou aqui na zona onde eu, skizzo e snifa estamos... e durou quê? uns bons 45 minutos seguidos, não?


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2009 às 01:03)

Radar da Corunha das últimas 2 horas (até 00:40)


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 01:06)

Armei-me em parvo e fui medir a altura de agua na rua... pasmem-se: 24cm! numa rua algo estreita e com ligeira inclinação 30 metros acima


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 01:06)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> OPTIMO REGISTO!!
> OBRIGADO!!
> 
> a segunda metade do video ilustra bem o que se passou aqui na zona onde eu, skizzo e snifa estamos... e durou quê? uns bons 45 minutos seguidos, não?



bem eu cheguei a casa da baixa era meia-noite no máximo, e já estava a chover assim há pelo menos uns 15 minutos. Diria que chove intensamente há mais de 1 hora, com intervalos calmos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Dez 2009 às 01:07)

Bom video   principalmente na segunda parte   Nota-se bem a varridela 


Já agora parece que já há descargas a SW de Sines segundo o EUCLID :

http://www.meteorage.fr/euclid/euclid_last_lightnings.gif


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 01:08)

Ah, é verdade, parece que parou o temporal, esta tudo calmo, é deixar a agua escoar lentamente... acham que vem realmente mais durante a noite?


----------



## Raposinha (22 Dez 2009 às 01:08)

Agora acalmou substancialmente. Parou de chover e não se vêem trovoadas. Uma janela para todos respiramos nesta noite de temporal forte.

Falta saber o que se segue...


----------



## GabKoost (22 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Epa, veio um trovão tao forte e estridente, a luz foi abaixo e voltou em menos de um segundo, esta a ficar catastrófico lá fora!!!! o IM não avisou para isto??!! Não me lembro de nada assim nos ultimos tempos



Durante a tarde pus uma mensagem acerca disso mesmo.

Andou a comunicação social a filmar escuteiros de de calções em Coimbra por causa do frio terrível e medonho que se fazia sentir no centro do país (estavam 8º aquando da reportagem num mostrador por trás do repórter) e a passear de vila em vila perguntado como é que as pessoas faziam para sobreviver com temperaturas entre o a 5º (eu sobrevivo com uma camisola e um casaco) e deixam esta situação passar em branco.

Isso tudo porque o facto de estar mais frio durante dois dias em portugal faz com que toda a empresa fique em pulgas e se sinta "europeia" como os países do centro do continente.

Se houverem estragos sérios a câmara do Porto ou as entidades responsáveis deveriam culpabilizar os meios de comunicação e o IM pela total falta de informação disponibilizada.

Sejamos honestos, ainda ontem à noite as TV falavam da suposta cota de neve a 300m (?! que ninguém viu) e enquanto isso essa frente entrava em cheio pelo país a dentro..

Lamentável.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 01:10)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Ah, é verdade, parece que parou o temporal, esta tudo calmo, é deixar a agua escoar lentamente... acham que vem realmente mais durante a noite?



Como é tão localizado, pode ser que passe ao lado. Espero eu.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 01:11)

Descargas eléctricas depois da meia-noite (serve para ver a área por onde trovejou):


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 01:12)

Não cabiam mais simbolos em cima de Gaia...


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

AnDré disse:


> O radar o IM não costuma apanhar nada que chegue ao Porto,



Bem observado. Imagina se hoje tivéssemos por aqui um radar...
Ele há-de chegar...
E tudo isto continua volátil. Desde o meu ultimo post , profundas alterações: 
a trovoada foi-se. O vento de Oeste intensificou-se e até imagine-se,esteve 
a " morrinhar" à boa maneira do Porto durante  10 minutos , aproximadamente.
E agora volta a chuva moderada. E nestas últimas 3 horas  recheadas de emoções, ainda consegui ver estrelas no céu...
Tudo terminado? Hoje , especialmente hoje, o recato será sempre bom conselheiro...


----------



## irpsit (22 Dez 2009 às 01:17)

Foi um dia inteiramente fanbtástico com períodos de chuva bem torrencial do príncipio ao fim, e trovoada como há muito não via.
O episódio do graupel (ice pellets) de ontem no Porto tinha sido apenas o início.

Alguém sabe em que local começou esta ciclogénese? Parece ter tido uma origem semi-tropical
E que mais vem depois?


----------



## Raposinha (22 Dez 2009 às 01:37)

E para desejar uma boa noite a todos, uma pequena amostra das descargas de hoje (filmado perto das 00:30):


Obrigado a todos pelas infos!


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 01:43)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bem observado. Imagina se hoje tivéssemos por aqui um radar...
> Ele há-de chegar...



No dia em que ele chegar, será um grande dia meteorológico aí no norte! Ele há-de vir. 

Toda a sequência das 21h30 às 1h.







Descargas:


----------



## SnowMan (22 Dez 2009 às 01:43)

Raposinha disse:


> E para desejar uma boa noite a todos, uma pequena amostra das descargas de hoje (filmado perto das 00:30):
> 
> YouTube- MVI 0399
> 
> Obrigado a todos pelas infos!






Parabens por mais estas "belas" imagens!


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Dez 2009 às 01:52)

Raposinha disse:


> E para desejar uma boa noite a todos, uma pequena amostra das descargas de hoje .......



Benvinda  e boa noite para ti também.
Habemus reportéruns a setentrional ...Bravo...

Por aqui ,  tudo já calmo, mas ainda nada esclarecido ( a julgar pelo satélite)
Até amanhã ...( se houver mais festa, claro que ,  até já ...).


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 02:21)

Já era muito tempo de sossego... a chuva esta a voltar ou é impressão minha?


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 03:05)

*Chuva provoca caos na cidade do Porto*
JN 

Circulação na VCI (Porto) esteve interrompida 


O temporal que, na noite de ontem (terça-feira) e na madrugada de hoje (quarta-feira), se abateu sobre o Porto, com chuva diluviana, ventos fortes e trovoada, provocou inundações um pouco por toda a cidade, para além de diversas situações problemáticas.

Uma das que causaram mais preocupação ocorreu na Via de Cintura Interna, no sentido Arrábida-Freixo. Uma viatura – que circulava pela faixa central – viu a a água subir até quase metade das portas, sob o viaduto da Avenida da Boavista. A circulação foi de imediato interrompida.

Na zona das piscinas do Clube Fluvial Portuense, foram cinco os carros que ficaram retidos pela água provocando o pânico, já que duas crianças tiveram de permanecer dentro de um dos veículos sem que aparecesse qualquer força de socorro. Para evitar males maiores, o trânsito passou a ser regulado por civis.

Na Avenida da Boavista, no sentido Foz-Rotunda, no último cruzamento antes da Casa da Música, um automóvel caiu num buraco, devido ao facto de a força da corrente da água ter levantado o asfalto, e ficou danificado. O viaduto de Francos, sobre a Via de Cintura de Interna, esteve intransitável. A água era tanta que uma viatura dos Bombeiros Voluntários Portuenses, ao tentar socorrer automobilistas imobilizados, ficou atolada. 

No Cais de Gaia, a rua marginal ao Rio Douro começou a inundar pelas 0 horas, assim como alguns cafés e restaurantes. Vários carros ficaram presos na água. Apesar dos muitos pedidos de auxílio, os bombeiros só chegaram duas horas mais tarde, já depois de a água ter baixado.

As três corporações de bombeiros do Porto não tiveram mãos a medir, sobretudo os Sapadores, com cinco viaturas em circulação, para tentar dar resposta aos pedidos de socorro a inundações. Aliás, foram os telefones dos bombeiros e também da Protecção Civil os primeiros a sentir as consequências do mau tempo, com as linhas a ficarem congestionadas, tal o número de chamadas, quase todas elas motivadas por inundações.

Segundo os Bombeiros Voluntários do Porto há casos complicados ainda por resolver na Via panorâmica (Campo Alegre), túnel da AEP, na zona da Areosa e em caves de casas.

Em frente ao Edifício JN, em pleno viaduto de Gonçalo Cristóvão, os automóveis tinham diculdade em acessar ao viaduto, na direcção à Praça da República, dado que o vento, forte, empurrava a chuva e tornava a visibilidade quase nula. Falhou a luz em diversos pontos da Invicta e a maioria dos cruzamentos tinha os semáforos desligados ou intermitentes.

No mar, e segundo informação do piquete da Polícia Marítima, a ondulação atingiu os seis metros, mas não houve pedidos de socorro.

-----

Fotos JN:


----------



## Stinger (22 Dez 2009 às 03:07)

pessoal foi o diluvio aqui em gondomar . dezenas d estradas alagadas riaxos que pareciam rios subermegindo a estrada e o rio ferreira transbordou subermegimdo a ponte . tambem falhou mts vezes a luz . tou a mandar o relato daqui do telemovel nunca vi tanta chuva torrencial e tanta trovoada como hoje . um grande dia sem duvida . nem sei como tara o rio douro e afins  abcs


----------



## Veterano (22 Dez 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Fiquei sem internet logo que a trovoada começou (obrigado ZON) e nada pude relatar.

 Vejo contudo que o evento foi bem acompanhado pelos meus distintos colegas do Litoral Norte (pelo menos os que não foram "sabotados").

  Manhã calma para já, vento fraco e 12,2º.


----------



## vegastar (22 Dez 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia.

Grande animação aí pelo Porto , sim senhor. Aqui, a uns míseros 20 km do Porto, não se passou nada! Excepto pela trovoada contínua ao longe (SW). Estava no meio de dois corredores de instabilidade, um a Sul e outro a Norte.

Ontem acabei por acumular 38mm. Hoje já passaram pelo meu funil 9mm.

Sigo com 10.9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## NFO (22 Dez 2009 às 10:07)

Hoje a caminho do Trabalho passei pelo Rio Leça... Estava Brutal!!!  Galgou as margens uns valentes metros... nunca antes visto! 

Tive foi um grande azar..  esqueci-me do telemovel em casa. Nem sequer consegui tirar uma fotografia


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2009 às 10:25)

Bom.... com o degelo aqui a montante e com a bátega de água que existiu aí a jusante....  os rios vão subir... ai vão, vão...


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2009 às 10:27)

Bom dia

Esta madrugada tivemos um festival de emoções. Bebidas à discrição, luzes cintilantes na atmosfera, fortuna de bons ares para todos. Oh...que emoção tudo isto!
Chuva torrencial, ventos fortíssimos, trovoada intensa. O período mais marcado foi entre as 23.15h e as 00.30h - neste espaço de tempo tudo parecia estremecer, voar, alagar. Acumulei nesse espaço de tempo *46 mm* de *precipitação*...

Desde as 00.30h até às 7.30h acumulei mais *29 mm* - e a chuva continua a cair, agora menos severa mas quase em contínuo.
Para amanhã espera-se mais chuva forte - não percebi ainda se para o NO, mas que com estes solos saturados os rios voltarão a galgar as margens já não há dúvidas.


----------



## Falkor (22 Dez 2009 às 10:31)

Muito bom dia

Ontem a noite fiz uns videos mas nao os consegui colocar pq fiquei sem net, nao estão grande coisa mas com a pratica isto vai la 





Foi o melhor que consegui fazer.

Temp actual 12.7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2009 às 10:47)

Isto parecia uma "storm track" entre a zona do Porto\VNGaia e o meu concelho, Paços de Ferreira à hora aque referi - entre as 23.15h e as 00.30h.

De facto desde o famoso outono\inverno de 2000\2001 que eu não assistia a um temporal desta dimensão.

Neste momento mantêm-se a queda de chuva moderada.


P.S.: Utilizei a imagem que o gerofil colocou em posts anteriores


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2009 às 10:51)

> *Situação dos desalojados é a mais grave da intempérie, diz Governadora Civil*
> 
> A situação das 15 famílias desalojadas em Rio Tinto, Gondomar, é a situação mais grave ocorrida hoje de madrugada devido ao mau tempo na zona do grande Porto, disse à agência Lusa a governadora civil do Porto.
> 
> ...


http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1453666





> *Temporal no Grande Porto, 15 famílias desalojadas em Gondomar*
> 
> A chuva caiu com intensidade, durante a madrugada, na cidade do Porto. Os Sapadores Bombeiros atenderam mais de 50 pedidos de ajuda e as chamadas foram tantas que os telefones ficaram bloqueados. Em Gondomar, a subida das águas do Rio Tinto provocou várias inundações e 15 famílias ficaram desalojadas.  Em Lisboa, a situação esteve menos caótica
> 
> ...


http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1453595


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2009 às 11:05)

Bons dias, 

Bons  videos e  impressionantes as fotos, com uma situação excepcional como esta era o esperado infelizmente...

A noite trouxe mais chuva por vezes forte acumulando até ao momento *36.8 mm*

desde as 0 horas de ontem até ao momento acumulei *107 mm* de chuva !

Tenho notícias de familiares que ficaram com  a cave completamente inundada ali na zona das Antas , a água subiu 60 cm dentro da cave... Outras pessoas com garagens inundadas..

Actual:

temp:12.4 ºc

Vento SSW: 12 Km/h ( máximo 55 Km/h de SSW às 00:23h)

Pressão:993.2 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Neste momento chove.


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2009 às 11:21)

Video Sic:

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...milias-a-serem-realojadas22-12-2009-92856.htm


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2009 às 11:30)

Bem, isso foi uma "tempestade" 
E fotos??
Por hoje não vamos ter isso que aconteceu ontem, mas teremos vento
E eu que o diga aqui...Já atingiu 64,3 km/h


----------



## Johnny (22 Dez 2009 às 11:41)

... q noite....

Eu moro em Rio Tinto, por isso já podem ver...


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Dez 2009 às 12:12)

Ainda em ressaca de emoções fortes e de horas extraordinárias ,
relato mais 20,2 mm só nas últimas 06 horas.
O vento que esteve sempre sudoeste rodou há 10 minutos para noroeste.
Indício de alguma pausa ? O satélite parece não indicar tal...
Veremos...


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2009 às 12:20)

Há momentos choveu de novo forte e fez o acumulado de hoje subir para *39.6 mm*

na sic notícias passaram imagens brutais do temporal..


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 12:43)

Snifa disse:


> Video Sic:
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...milias-a-serem-realojadas22-12-2009-92856.htm



Impressionante!

Mais algumas noticias:




> *Região do Porto inundada devido a chuva torrencial*
> 
> A cidade do Porto foi particularmente atingida esta noite pelo mau tempo com chuva e vento forte que provocaram inundações em estradas, túneis, prédios e ainda danos em várias embarcações que se encontravam na marina do Freixo. Os Bombeiros não pararam toda a noite com centenas de chamadas e falaram mesmo em tromba de água.
> 
> ...







> *Zona alagada de avenida da Lixa reteve vários automóveis*
> 11h34m
> 
> Felgueiras, 22 Dez (Lusa) - Os Bombeiros da Lixa auxiliaram na madrugada de hoje dezenas de automobilistas que tentavam passar numa zona alagada na Avenida da República, nesta cidade do concelho de Felgueiras, disse à Lusa fonte da corporação.
> ...


----------



## DMartins (22 Dez 2009 às 13:00)

Após horas e horas e horas a chover moderado a forte, com trovoadas à mistura durante a noite de ontem, a chuva acalmou e chove por vezes moderado. Muito menos que anteriormente, embora o dia seja de Inverno.

De salientar o facto de às 12.15h estar com *12.6º* e neste momento ter caído para.... *8.3º*...


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 13:23)

Bem, nada a dizer, foi realmente caótico. Felizmente não tive mais problemas em casa com água a partir das 2 mas que foi assustador...
Espero que todos os que foram afectados com gravidade vejam as situações rapidamente resolvidas.

Ha pontos negros na cidade do Porto, a Via Panorâmica não escoa a água como deveria, eu próprio ja la queimei o alternador do carro ao entrar dentro de água, apanhado desprevenido. 

Ontem tirei duas fotos duvidosas com o telemovel quando a rua começou a encher à minha porta, depois tive de ficar dentro de casa  eerrrr... como é que as ponho aqui?


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Dez 2009 às 13:27)

Ja agora, um pequeno pormenor... durante a pior fase da tempestade eu registei *10º* mas com a sensação de que vinham rajadas "quentes". Como explicam isso?


----------



## irpsit (22 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

Moro a 5min do Leça... vou ver como ele está.
Ontem foi mesmo um dia de brutais chuvadas torrenciais....
Já desde há uns anos que não via algo assim...



NFO disse:


> Hoje a caminho do Trabalho passei pelo Rio Leça... Estava Brutal!!!  Galgou as margens uns valentes metros... nunca antes visto!
> 
> Tive foi um grande azar..  esqueci-me do telemovel em casa. Nem sequer consegui tirar uma fotografia


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 15:14)

Mais um video:

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...a-e-na-avenida-da-boavista22-12-2009-1335.htm

Enfim, o caos total. Mantenho aquilo que disse da chuva ser apenas um grande incomodo em zonas urbanas.


----------



## Falkor (22 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

Temp 11.7ºC
Algumas abertas...mas ao longe para sul o céu esta muito escuro, algo se aproxima


----------



## stormiday (22 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui tudo muito calmo, para já.
Para A pressão vai subindo, 1000.4mbar, e a temperatura vai descendo, 9.2ºC.
Vento: NE 3.9km/h
Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h: 11.9mm


----------



## vinc7e (22 Dez 2009 às 20:23)

Boas,

por aqui a temperatura tem descido a bom ritmo,
ja vai em *5.6ºC*

neste momento não chove.


----------



## stormiday (22 Dez 2009 às 20:31)

Neste momento a pressão já vai caindo,999.7mbar, a temperatura também, 8,5ºC e o vento também já se faz sentir com maior intensidade 23km/h de ENE.
Será que vai chegar alguma coisa de jeito a Aveiro esta noite?


----------



## lmviana (22 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

Boas, por felgueiras tudo calmo, ceu limpo alguma nebulosidade a sul, a pressão esta a descer na ultima hora vai em 999.20. La fora estao 7ºc... Sera q hoje vai passar por ca alguma coisa?


----------



## DMartins (22 Dez 2009 às 21:04)

lmviana disse:


> Boas, por felgueiras tudo calmo, ceu limpo alguma nebulosidade a sul, a pressão esta a descer na ultima hora vai em 999.20. La fora estao 7ºc... Sera q hoje vai passar por ca alguma coisa?



Uma boa noite para os vizinhos de Felgas.
Boa terra de boa gente!

Guimarães:
*Céu limpo, vento fraco, 7.2º*


----------



## lmviana (22 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

Ola! vizinho!!  

No seguimento sul tem la esta imagem






Será q nos vai calhar alguma coisa?

Para ja a coisa continua estável...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

Boa noite.

O inverno que ainda há relativamente poucas horas foi gerado, nasceu de mau humor aqui na zona. Chuva, vento, trovoada...
Com um tempestuoso começo, veremos no que dará até ao seu final. Para já a fazer lembrar tempos idos na minha juventude em que os invernos eram isso mesmo: invernos! Com pausas para dias frios mas que na sua essência o eram chuvosos. Com o passar dos anos facilmente nos esquecemos das suas inclemências; já o ido outono\inverno de 2000\2001 parece que aconteceu há tanto e tanto tempo e afinal tão perto o presenciamos.
Mais de certeza estará guardado para cá, se não hoje ou amanhã, nos próximos tempos talvez. Afinal ainda goza a sua meninice este inverno...

Hoje a chuva ainda se fez sentir até ao final da manhã. O manto de nuvens lentamente se foi abrindo para deixar contemplar algum céu azul ao final da tarde. 

*Tmín\Tactual: 5,0ºC* (a esta hora...)
*Tmáx: 10,5ºC
Precipitação: 35,5mm*


----------



## frusko (22 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

boas por fafe tudo calmo


----------



## DMartins (22 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

lmviana disse:


> Ola! vizinho!!
> 
> No seguimento sul tem la esta imagem
> 
> ...



A julgar pela trajectória, e a manter-se, deve vir alguma coisa...


----------



## Veterano (22 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

Grande contraste com a noite de ontem à mesma hora, tudo calmo, sem vento e 11,5º.


----------



## DMartins (22 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

Por Guimarães o céu já se encontra nublado.
A julgar pelas imagens do IM a chuva não tarda, nada de anormal por enquanto.
A ver no que dá.

*22h45m:* *+6.6º*


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Boas noites, 

depois de uma acalmia de várias horas eis que a chuva volta a cair neste momento elevando o acumulado desde as 0 horas de hoje para *40.1 mm*

o acumulado em 46 horas é de *110.3 mm*

Ainda esta tarde bombeiros com um autotanque e motor aspiravam água de garagens e de entradas do Metro na Rua Faria Guimarães.


*Actual:
*
Temp: 8.6ºc ( mínima do dia) ( máxima *12.6ºc*)

Vento ESE: 12Km/h

Humidade:87%

Pressão 1000.9 hpa ( a descer)


----------



## lmviana (22 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

Por aqui a chuva já se sente, mas nada de especial...


----------



## DMartins (22 Dez 2009 às 23:06)

lmviana disse:


> Por aqui a chuva já se sente, mas nada de especial...



A julgar pelo radar, por aí será primeiro.

A temperatura, essa continua a descer.

*+5.9º* agora

EDIT: Chove já moderado por aqui. EDIT: Parou..


----------



## lmviana (22 Dez 2009 às 23:17)

Yep. A temperatura mantém-se nos 6.2º a algum tempo, a pressão vai descendo lentamente....


----------



## PauloJota (23 Dez 2009 às 00:11)

Temp: 10,3ºC
Humid: 87%
Pressão: 996 hPa
Ponto orv.: 8,3ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 01:31)

Vai chovendo cadenciado. De modo fraco, mas continuado.
Há mais de hora e meia.
Quem não acha muita piada a isto é o solo .
Saturado. Encharcado...
E parece que será mais um episódio de chuvas ,  demorado...
A sua intensidade? 
Desta vez , parece que mais a sul.
Ainda bem.Já que por  aqui, não será agora  mais nenhum excesso tolerado ...
E está de chuva e está frio  (8º )...
É Inverno...


----------



## SnowMan (23 Dez 2009 às 01:57)

Por aqui também chove talvez desde as 23h, embora há cerca de 15m que praticamente parou. O vento é fraco mas a temperatura tem caído, estou agora com 7,1ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 03:03)

Afinal não estaremos assim tão a salvo quanto isso :





A acção mais determinante parece estar mais a norte que o previsto...

E como o radar aqui a norte peca, por defeito ( quase  ausência) ,






[/URL][/IMG]

afinal, a localização do que estará para vir no seu maior esplendor é ainda uma incógnita . É vasta a situação depressionária que nos afecta...
Complexa na previsão de especificidades ...

Chove pois então...continua chovendo ...Agora já se ouve ...
Aumenta paulatinamente de intensidade...eu diria que já é moderada...
Mas o que é que isto vai dar?
Talvez acorde a meia da noite...Melhor que não... 
Eu estou em ressaca ...


----------



## iceworld (23 Dez 2009 às 03:10)

Parecem 2 situações diferentes. Na primeira imagem dá a sensação de ir afectar mais o Norte enquanto que no radar parece ir afectar mais o Centro.
Em breve saberemos a resposta...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 03:38)

Parece já estar encontrada  a resposta...
O tópico do  Litoral Centro é que vai estar a dar...
Mas tão vasta é esta situação: nas estações do IM (todas) às 01 UTC,
das trinta  e tal,espalhadas por todo o rectângulo , só 2 não registavam precipitação...
É uma rega total...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 11:09)

nimboestrato disse:


> É uma rega total...



Isto é o que chamo distribuição equitativa e democrática 
da precipitação pelo Luso Rectângulo.






[/URL][/IMG]
( prec. das 06 UTC de segunda-feira às 06 UTC de hoje)

Equitativa, democrática e abundante.
Agora já não há queixinhas de nenhum lado.
Agora, os sorrisos são do Minho ao Algarve...
Agora já nem precisava de vir o que parece que ainda está para vir.
É que dizem as más (boas ) línguas, que isto foi só um cheirinho 
e guardado estará o bocado...
veremos...


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

Bons dias, 

a noite trouxe mais uma rega a esta zona com um acumulado de *23.1 mm *desde as 0 h, os terrenos estão super saturados.

Dezembro já acumula *334.2 mm* desde o dia 1, e segundo as previsões não vai ficar por aqui até ao final do mês...

Actual:

Temp: 9.5 ºc ( mínima *5.5 ºc* )

Vento:E: 14Km/h ( máximo 45 Km/h às 04:06h de ENE)

Humidade:80%

Pressão 995.1 hpa (atingiu um mínimo de 986.9 hpa)


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2009 às 11:28)

A fotografia não tem qualidade além de ser muito ao longe mas é apenas para registar que o Gerês esta noite teve um bom nevão.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

Snifa disse:


> ... e os terrenos estão super saturados.
> 
> Dezembro já acumula *334.2 mm* desde o dia 1, e segundo as previsões não vai ficar por aqui até ao final do mês...



Super-hiper saturados...Encharcados






[/URL][/IMG]

Da varanda da minha casa para todo o Mundo Português
é bem visível esse facto.
E este sol neste hiato de chuva,  dá-lhe ainda mais realce...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 12:05)

nimboestrato disse:


> E este sol neste hiato de chuva,  ...



Com efeito , esta bela manhã de sol enganará os mais incautos:






[/URL][/IMG]

O que aí vem de Oeste , de novo e já para a tardinha, não apagará
esta esplendorosa manhã de sol...
Esta já cá canta...
Mais logo , outros meteoros regressam à ribalta...(para variar...)


----------



## Falkor (23 Dez 2009 às 13:42)

Boa tarde

Céu nublado temperatura 10.5ºC


----------



## Lince (23 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

Grande Nevão (10 a 15cm)
Já temos neve garantida para o Natal
Já postarei algumas fotos...


----------



## filipept (23 Dez 2009 às 15:19)

Lince disse:


> Grande Nevão (10 a 15cm)
> Já temos neve garantida para o Natal
> Já postarei algumas fotos...



Pelo que consigo ver, a cota também andou mais baixa que o normal, não sei se confirmas?


----------



## Lince (23 Dez 2009 às 15:33)

filipept disse:


> Pelo que consigo ver, a cota também andou mais baixa que o normal, não sei se confirmas?



Nevou acima dos 600m embora acomulou muito pouco.
Acomulação significativa apenas acima dos 800m.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

isto esta a fica agreste...

ceu nublado vento gelado 8 ºc adivinha-se uma noite complicada novamente :\


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

Boa noite.
Mais uma noite pluviosa como se espera do inverno. Pena os estragos no centro do país, mas também com uma situação um pouco inesperada nada havia a fazer...
Acumulei mais *28 mm* de *precipitação*.
As *temperaturas* também algo baixas com uma mínima de *3,0ºC* com chuva a cair.

A próxima noite promete mais chuva: parece que ninguém se queixa dela!

Estive a ver o site do meteox (um link que vi a partir do sat24) e a previsão dos próximos dias é reveladora de que poderá vir ainda algo mais marcada para cá...lá para 2ª feira. 95 mm esperados para esse dia.
Previsão para Paredes no site meteox - não sei em que modelo se baseia para estas previsões.


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 18:23)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui a chuva volta a cair já com certa intensidade, o acumulado de hoje vai em *25.2 mm* até ao momento.

Temp:9.1 ( máxima *12.1ºc*)

Vento:SSW: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 88%

Pressão 990.8 hpa ( a descer rápidamente)


----------



## Lince (23 Dez 2009 às 18:31)

Aqui estão as fotos prometidas.
A data está errada (hoje é dia 23 e não 22)


----------



## jpmartins (23 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

Boa tarde

Começou a trovejar, a noite promete


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 18:40)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Começou a trovejar, a noite promete



Vi um clarão a W/SW  vem aí algo...  continua a chover agora mais forte ( gotas bem grossas) o acumulado vai em *27.2 mm*


----------



## filipept (23 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

Excelentes fotos, mas esta está espetacular, nem parece em Portugal 



Lince disse:


>


----------



## Lince (23 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

Deixo aqui outras imagens em tamanho maior.






Na segunda foto pode ver-se a minha aldeia ao fundo com os seus 1050m de altitude rodeada da montanha das eolicas(1250m) e da montanha ao fundo do lado direito (1314m), do lado oposto ao da foto fica o ponto mais alto da serra da Peneda (1416m).
A data das fotos está errada foi tirada hoje e não ontem.


----------



## stormiday (23 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Começou a trovejar, a noite promete


Assim já gosto mais...
Ó vizinho, vamos torcer para que a noite traga alguma actividade
Para já 985.5mbar, vento de NE a 16.5km/h e 9.4ºC.


----------



## iceworld (23 Dez 2009 às 19:01)

Que belas fotos 
Quanto maior o tamanho mais consigo imaginar!!


----------



## GARFEL (23 Dez 2009 às 19:10)

caro lince
tive a honra e o privilégio de tar nessa zona em setembro(castro laboreiro)
por acaso desci rumo a sul pela nacional 202 em direcçao á senhora da peneda
mas.............
(tou desejoso de lá voltar)
da proxima descerei pela tua terra
e.............não tenhas inveja (decerto não tens) essa zona é linda de morrer
e assim com neve
meu deus 
obrigado


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 19:28)

Lince disse:


>




Onde há Lince, há Inverno de verdade e belas fotos do mui nosso amado branco...
 Por aqui, choveu moderadamente mais de uma hora. Agora abrandou...


----------



## vinc7e (23 Dez 2009 às 19:31)

As fotos estão excelentes 

este noite por ai devem ter mais um belo nevão..

por aqui *7.6ºC* e já com alguma chuva.


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 21:09)

Uma célula em desenvolvimento a Oeste do Litoral Norte:







Vejam a imagem mais recente , está a ficar bem vigorosa...

Por aqui recomeça a chuva o acumulado vai em *32.8 mm*

pressão em queda: 984.7 hpa ( descida acentuada - 6.1 hpa em 3 horas)

Edit: 21: 10 h chuva torrencial neste momento!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (23 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Lince disse:


> Deixo aqui outras imagens em tamanho maior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LINDO!!!!! 
Obrigado por partilhares!!


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

E grandes relâmpagos a Oeste e SW  neste momento, a célula está a chegar...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (23 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Snifa disse:


> Uma célula em desenvolvimento a Oeste do Litoral Norte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh pa, mer++!!... logo agora que tenho que sair de casa...  ... lol...


----------



## Skizzo (23 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

neste momento não chove, mas está frio, nada comparado com as temperaturas do sul, 10,8ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

Por aqui, neste momento ,aguaceiro intenso com vários relâmpagos à mistura.


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 21:49)

Já troveja e bem...vem aí grande chuvada...enfim, as terras estão saturadas simplesmente não absorvem mais água....

Edit : 21: 52, fortes relâmpagos a Oeste e vento com rajadas de 54 Km/h..


----------



## PauloJota (23 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Temp.: 11,3ºC;
Humid.: 97%
Ponto orv.: 10,9ºC
Pressão: 982 hPa e continua a descer.


----------



## PauloJota (23 Dez 2009 às 21:59)

E mais um forte aguaceiro!!


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

O vento roda para Oeste a temp sobe dos 9 para os 12.4ºc e grandes cortinas de chuva  aproximam-se , a luz falhou , para Oeste tudo escuro sobre o Porto...


----------



## Ledo (23 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

Aqui por S. Mamede chove torrencialmente também. A pressão está nos 980hPa.


----------



## The_simpson (23 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

estou a assistir a este fenomenal espectáculo de trovoada...
9,2ºC e chove muito já há cerca de 20 minutos


----------



## Nunotex (23 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

Aqui por Braga grande temporal, muita chuva, vento e trovoada!


----------



## vegastar (23 Dez 2009 às 22:08)

Trovoada brutal durante 10 minutos. Fiquei temporariamente sem electricidade. 

Em 10 minutos caíram 7mm.


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

Chove que Deus a dá!A ver o que nos reserva esta noite...! Fresquinho, mas pode descer mais que eu deixo!Um abraço forte de Boas Festas para todos vocês!!


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

É o dilúvio...carros dos bombeiros já andam nas ruas...

A luz está sempre a piscar


----------



## DMartins (23 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

Boas.
Por Guimarães está chuva moderada a forte, trovoada a granel, e 10.3º.
Lince, Bouça dos Homens fica onde?


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2009 às 22:10)

Pelo Aviz a trovoada fez-se acompanhar de mais um dilúvio.


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

DMartins disse:


> Boas.
> Por Guimarães está chuva moderada a forte, trovoada a granel, e 10.3º.
> Lince, Bouça dos Homens fica onde?



Bouça dos Homens fica no Concelho de Arcos de Valdevez, distrito de Viana do Castelo, na serra da Peneda.


----------



## MacFree (23 Dez 2009 às 22:16)

Aqui, em Leça esteve uma trovoada a sério seguida de um pequeno diluvio.
Só não tenho medição do vento, pois devo ter algum problema....


----------



## The_simpson (23 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

e a trovoada continua e continua... linda! Relâmpagos que se estendem na horizontal e trovões que duram 15 a 20s


----------



## Johnny (23 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

Há já largos minutos q chove intensamente... q n se repita o cenário de há 2 noites atrás...


----------



## Stinger (23 Dez 2009 às 22:25)

A luz aqui tanto tremeu que foi abaixo durante 10 minutos agora ja a tenho novamente.... Em relaçao a relampagos apenas vejo claroes e nao ouço nada , e a chuva nada para ja 


Reserva nos algo nesta noite??

abcs


----------



## ruka (23 Dez 2009 às 22:29)

na meteorologia do msn para o Porto tem lá como condicões actuais ás 22h00: queda de neve/sol


----------



## Skizzo (23 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

Fiquei sem luz e net, grr. Mais 11mm registados em P.Rubras


----------



## Skizzo (23 Dez 2009 às 22:33)

E pronto já começam as sirenes...


----------



## frusko (23 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

boas por Fafe chove torrencialmente acompanhado por fortes trovoadas


----------



## jpmartins (23 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

Boa noite
Por aqui não há luz, depois de um final de tarde tempestuoso. Neste momento não chove, o vento sopra forte. 

Precipitação: 46.3mm


----------



## blood4 (23 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

é incrivel
a trovoada apesar de ainda estar longe daqui
ve.se bem e ouve.se bem
estende.se pelas nuvens na horizontal
e o som é continuo e so para passando bastantes segundos
ta mesmo lindo
acho que nunca ouvbi sons tao prolongados :O


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

Por aqui o total de hoje vai em *40.2 mm*, o forte aguaceiro com trovoada acumulou 7.4 mm.

De momento a chuva abrandou mas o vento roda  para SW com rajadas de 40/45 Km/h.

Temperatura:10.8 ºc

Pressão: 984.5 hpa 

Humidade:94 %


----------



## Skizzo (23 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

A temperatura é que sobe continuamente, agora 12,7ºC. Posso atingir a maxima antes da meia-noite


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Também eu fiquei sem Net aquando daquele forte aguaceiro acompanhado de 
muitos relâmpagos, 2 deles mesmo em cima, já que o trovão foi quase similtâneo.
Agora tudo mais calmo, net restaurada , mas a procissão pode ir ainda no adro...


----------



## Stinger (23 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

tou sem luz . nd d chuva ou trovoada


----------



## The_simpson (23 Dez 2009 às 22:43)

já só os vejo ao longe... será que ainda vem mais qq coisa hoje?


----------



## SnowMan (23 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Skizzo disse:


> A temperatura é que sobe continuamente, agora 12,7ºC. Posso atingir a maxima antes da meia-noite




Eu também registei uma elevada subida de temperatura.
Às 20h tinha 8,7ºC e vento E, agora praticamente sem chuva estou com 13,3ºC e vento W com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

Penso que o pior aqui para as nossas zonas vai ser no intervalo mais "problemático" uma vez que é a altura em que toda a gente estará a dormir, ou seja no período compreendido entre as 5 e as 7/8 da manhã de amanha. O CAPE aumenta bruscamente com probabilidade forte de trovoadas e muita chuva para essa altura.Está na hora, se ainda não o fizeram, de desentupir os pontos de escoamento de água...Só por precaução, uma vez que podem ocorrer "flash floods"(depois da noite toda a chover, uma chuvada mais forte faz a diferença..) Por mais engraçado que pareça, ainda so vi relampagos e ouvi apenas um trovão..!!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

Boa noite.

Até à tempos atrás só aqui registávamos as temperaturas...agora só as precipitações!

Levo neste dia *59,5 mm *de *precipitação*; 28 mm até às 12h e mais 31,5 mm desde então.

Saido há bocado de Penafiel com vento muito forte, eis que chego à "Chã de Ferreira" e deparo-me com vento fraco e chuva forte

Será que mais estará a caminho? Vou dormir de impermeável pois sabe-se lá que mais virá aí!!!


----------



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2009 às 23:06)

Por aqui, passou há cerca de meia-hora uma trovoada jeitosa, alguns trovões fortes, uns relâmpagos, uma valente chuvada ... e agora uma calmaria tremenda, daquelas que faz desconfiar ...  

É impressionante, vendo as imagens de satélite, como uma potente célula passa mesmo aqui por cima, e não passou de uma normal (embora forte) trovoada ...


----------



## joserato (23 Dez 2009 às 23:07)

Boa noite,

Depois do tempo que se fez sentir aqui por Ermesinde à pouco, vim procurar mais informação para a Internet, encontrei este interessante forum.

Gostava de saber onde posso recolher mais informação das previsões do tempo, pois o que normalmente consulto é http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ mas a informação é muito escassa.

Vou continuar a seguir este forum nomeadamente este tópico.


----------



## I_Pereira (23 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

Aqui por Aveiro vou à janela e vejo... céu estrelado


----------



## Stinger (23 Dez 2009 às 23:14)

A luz aqui tanto tremeu que foi abaixo durante 10 minutos agora ja a tenho novamente.... Em relaçao a relampagos apenas vejo claroes e nao ouço nada , e a chuva nada para ja 


Reserva nos algo nesta noite??


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

joserato disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Depois do tempo que se fez sentir aqui por Ermesinde à pouco, vim procurar mais informação para a Internet, encontrei este interessante forum.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo
a este fórum, e particularmente a este cantinho do litoral norte.
Como poderás ver aqui, dentro das possibilidades de cada um de nós, vamos disponibilizando alguns dados em tempo real sobre o clima na nossa zona.
Para estares um pouco por dentro, não das previsões que essas estão nas mãos dos profissionais do IM, mas do que poderá ser esperado para os próximos dias tens sempre o tópico do Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo. Nele poderás ver a opinião de cada um de nós sobre o que se espera e sobre o que cada um pensa sobre o tema.

P.S.: o vento voltou a soprar entre o fraco e o moderado

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx e Tactual:: 11,5ºC*


----------



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

Stinger disse:


> A luz aqui tanto tremeu que foi abaixo durante 10 minutos agora ja a tenho novamente.... Em relaçao a relampagos apenas vejo claroes e nao ouço nada , e a chuva nada para ja
> 
> 
> Reserva nos algo nesta noite??



Se reparares na imagem do SAT24, existem células muito interessantes em desenvolvimento acelerado a Oeste do Litoral Norte ...

... prevejo para o período das 02h00/04h00 interessante animação por esses (e estes) lados!


----------



## PauloJota (23 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

A temperaturaq sobe

Temp.: 13,6ºC
Humid.: 99%
Pressão: 981hPa
Ponto orv.: 13,5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Uma imagem interessante: toda a península ibérica sem excepção mergulhada num sistema depressionário cujo epicentro estará algures em portugal ou Atlântico adjacente. Não é muito comum uma imagem destas...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

joserato disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Depois do tempo que se fez sentir aqui por Ermesinde à pouco, vim procurar mais informação para a Internet, encontrei este interessante forum.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao forum!! 

Tens muitos sites onde podes recolher informaçoes...

www.wunderground.com (previsao do tempo em todo mundo) aconselho
www.meteociel.fr (consulta de temperaturas precipitaçao ventos neve etc.. para toda a europa)
www.freemeteo.com
www.meteoblue.com
www.sat24.com

e o espectacular   http://imapweather.com  na minha opiniao o melhor com decargas electricas em tempo real!!! 

quanto a esta noita atraves do satelite realmente esta a formar-se alguma coisa no atlantico mas parece rumar a galiza..vamos ver as proximas horar acredito que as 4 horas o espectaculo começe. 

cumps


----------



## filipept (23 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Esta é mesmo uma situação para acompanhamento em tempo real. Hoje fui jantar a Braga e presenciei um forte temporal, com trovoada e chuva muito forte que mal se podia circular de carro. Quando regressei a casa, a cerca de 13km (Norte) reparei que tinha chovido muito pouco.
Diferenças enormes a escassos Km's.


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

Iceberg disse:


> Se reparares na imagem do SAT24, existem células muito interessantes em desenvolvimento acelerado a Oeste do Litoral Norte ...
> 
> ... prevejo para o período das 02h00/04h00 interessante animação por esses (e estes) lados!



Vamos ver...Vai ser uma noite de períodos!Para mim, e a minha análise vai mais no sentido de termos mais festa la para o início da madrugada/manhã, conforme disse à pouco no meu post...De facto há bastante desenvolvimento aqui ao largo da costa, apesar desta calma aparente que não é nada mais que enganadora...Aqui se aplica correctamente o adágio "muita água vai passar debaixo da ponte ainda..."


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Recomeça a chover - aguaceiro moderado\forte

P.S.: de curta duração...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (24 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

Boas, pessoal!
Bem...recordam-se de eu vos ter escrito há uns posts atrás :"que mer++... logo agora que vou sair para a rua..."?!
Pois bem... saí mesmo...e pensei que não iria acontecer nada de especial...


Eram 22h... Via Norte...dirigia-me para a Maia com amigos num carro num 4 pessoas... ... Amena cavaqueira... até que começa a chover mesmo forte...e pensámos "pronto...ok... lá vem mais uma chuvada!..."
Mas em poucos segundos este nosso pensamento se quebrou. Um verdadeiro fenómeno meteorológico atravessa a VCI e Via Norte ... Eu sou observador do tempo...e nunca vi nada igual! Juro-vos...eu nunca vi chover tanto na minha vida... Era chuva ABSOLUTAMENTE torrencial, trovões à mistura, vento forte... os candeeiros a falhar... a Via Norte completamente num lago... tudo com os piscas ligados a andar a 20km/h... ... Pensei mesmo por momentos que estivesse apanhado por um tornado...
O silêncio que se fez subitamente no carro foi quase sufocante... Ninguém conseguia dizer nada. O meu amigo que ia a conduzir suava por todos os lados...e eu só não conseguia ver se estava todo branco porque não tinha luz e era noite... Ficamos em silencio, a olhar completamente atónitos em frente... procurando captar por entre a cortina de agua densa qualquer "4-piscas" de um carro que nos guiasse pelo melhor caminho...
Foi uma experiência completamente "fora"... nunca vivi um fenómeno meteorológico tão extremo. Bem mais severo que as 23h de segunda-feira passada aqui no Porto! Diria que foi o triplo da intensidade que aconteceu na 2a-feira...

Ironia do destino: na troca de prendas de Natal, eles ofereceram-me uma Wireless weather station Oregon BAR388HG!!   Tudo que eu queria!! E logo depois de vivermos aquela experiência... LOL

Enfim... emoções muito fortes, num silêncio perturbador, em plena Via Norte, 22h, 23/12/2009, durante cerca de 15 minutos.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

Tiagofsky disse:


> ...Vai ser uma noite de períodos!...De facto há bastante desenvolvimento aqui ao largo da costa, apesar desta calma aparente que não é nada mais que enganadora...Aqui se aplica correctamente o adágio "muita água vai passar debaixo da ponte ainda..."



Torrencial aguaceiro aqui em P.Rubras de 3, 4 minutos que terá acumulado mais 
(arrisco) 3, 4 mm de precipitação ao já farto(s)  dia(s)...
O da trovoada , de há pouco, foi chuva de leste/sudeste  frio ( 9º),
 este já foi de Oeste/sudoeste , sem trovoada e  4º mais quente...
(mas de onde ele surgiu? no satélite: zero)
Agora vento em intensificação de Sudoeste.
Depois de ter chovido moderadamentre entre as 18 e as 19 sem vento nenhum,,,
Bom...isto é que são emoções fortes...Em cada meia hora, algo muda ...
Agora já não ouço a chuva...agora , só vento...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Dez 2009 às 00:23)

"Conselho é da Protecção Civil. Portugal está muito perto do alerta mais grave"

in iol.pt

fui agora la fora e sinceramente.. isto pode ser grave rajadas de vento muito forte relampagos ao longe em simultaneo em todo o lado...

tinha 8 graus as 20 horas e agora 14 graus que cena mais invulgar :SS


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...Em cada meia hora, algo muda ...
> Agora já não ouço a chuva...agora , só vento...



Realmente isto anda esquisito. Ora chove, ora com vento, ora sem vento. Aguaceiros fortes, fracos, assim, assim...
Se agora parece que aí vem uma boa carga de água mas nada acontece, daqui a pouco parece que nada acontece e abate-se um temporal.

Vamos dormir e esperar que a meio da madrugada algo de substancial nos acorde para depois nos voltar a embalar com o uivar do vento e a chuva a escorrer pelos telhados e pelas caleiras...


----------



## GabKoost (24 Dez 2009 às 00:32)

Enorme estrondo muito perto da minha casa.

Trovão fortíssimo e imediata enxurrada lá fora.

Adoro temporais.

VIVA O INVERNO!

E agora saraiva forte!


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Dez 2009 às 00:32)

Aristocrata disse:


> Vamos dormir e esperar que a meio da madrugada ...



Eu não vou...com estas rajadas de vento a aumentarem do nada e já bem audíveis,eu ,
eu acho que vou ficar mais um bocado...
E daqui a meia hora o que virá?  (muito vento lá fora) ...


----------



## Skizzo (24 Dez 2009 às 00:43)

A máxima de ontem foi à meia-noite, com 14,5ºC.

Agora estou com 15,2ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Dez 2009 às 00:47)

Estou como o nosso caríssimo Nimboestrato..Acordado e bem desperto..Não sei se vou tirar o carro da garagem para precaver semelhanças com o que me aconteceu no dia 21..!Não sei se viram na televisão a queda de um dos Pinheiros Mansos do "Pinheiro Manso"...É mesmo perto de minha casa, uma desgraça provavelmente provocada pela degradação do solo e consequente fragilizamento do mesmo...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (24 Dez 2009 às 00:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> Realmente isto anda esquisito. Ora chove, ora com vento, ora sem vento. Aguaceiros fortes, fracos, assim, assim...
> Se agora parece que aí vem uma boa carga de água mas nada acontece, daqui a pouco parece que nada acontece e abate-se um temporal.
> 
> Vamos dormir e esperar que a meio da madrugada algo de substancial nos acorde para depois nos voltar a embalar com o uivar do vento e a chuva a escorrer pelos telhados e pelas caleiras...



Esta semana é a segunda vez que fico retido no Porto e "impedido" de ir para Paços devido ao tempo... ...
Fico-me pelo Porto! Depois conta-me como foi por Paços...


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Dez 2009 às 01:24)

And now: something completely diferente :
A trovoada já era;  o aguaceiro já foi.
O céu está quase limpo ( apenas correm alguns estratos baixos  com pressa de ir a lado nenhum...)
E vento , por vezes em rajadas fortes, agora de sul... 
Que noite...que tempos estes, que há 3 dias não me deixam dormir...
( o meu avô já mo avisava: Este vento está a "puxá-la".)
Eu sorria . Sabia que por vezes não é bem assim.
Mas hoje ? Que "puxa"  este vento?
Sei lá...depois do que já vi hoje, não sei mesmo...
Manha esplendorosa de sol, tarde encoberta fria, de Inverno, chuva moderada sem vento ao fim da tarde, aguaceiro quase de Leste violento com trovoada,frio  e  aguaceiro de sudoeste mais quente e sem trovoada, uma hora depois....
E agora este céu quase limpo , com  vento em rajada...
Também o meu avô hoje ficaria confundido...


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 03:11)

> *Mau tempo provocou uma morte *
> 
> De norte a sul do País e também na Madeira, vento e chuva forte provocaram muitos estragos. Em Vila Nova de Gaia, um homem de 53 anos faleceu devido a uma queda. Torres Vedras encontra-se num estado caótico e pode ser declarada zona de calamidade pública. No Alentejo, três jovens esperaram quatro horas agarrados a uma árvore pelo salvamento.
> 
> ...


 Diário de Noticias


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Dez 2009 às 03:41)

Vento sul...muito vento...
Há eucaliptos de grande porte que estão lá longe e que os estou a ouvir pela 1ª vez...
Esta minha frondosa árvore vizinha, rabuja incessantemennte...
Por ora, faz vento por aqui...muito vento...
o sussurrar é já barulho...
tempestade de vento ...
eu queria ir dormir...


----------



## Raposinha (24 Dez 2009 às 03:50)

Daqui não consigo apanhar o ATIS de LPPR no rádio, demasiados prédios. Deve estar com uns valores de vento engraçados.

Mas aqui está com cada rajada de vento que mete medo....


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Dez 2009 às 04:02)

2009/12/24 03:30
LPPR 240330Z 17032G42KT 7000 SCT015 FEW020CB BKN030 16/14 Q0979 WS ALL RWY

65 km/h média... rajadas de 85 Km/h ...
Assim segue (prossegue ) esta noite que agora é de vento...
Em breve , será de mais coisas ?


----------



## Veterano (24 Dez 2009 às 06:09)

Vento forte pelo Aviz, com rajadas, alguma chuva, temperatura amena (15º).

  Espero que a neve e o gelo tenham derretido, vou de abalada até Bragança.


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2009 às 09:47)

Desta vez foi a norte que se registaram baixas pressões para mais tarde recordar. A estação do amigo Minho em Melgaço desceu aos 976hpa.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2009 às 11:14)

Bons dias, 

a noite não se destacou pela chuva mas sim pelo vento com um máximo de *80.3 Km/h* de SW às 06:16h e várias rajadas frequentemente acima dos 70 Km/h

A precipitação desde as 0 h acumulada até ao momento é de *3.2 mm* ( *355.3 mm* desde o dia 1/12/2009)


*Actual:*

Temp:10.9ºc ( mínima *10.7ºc*)

Vento W: 34Km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 47Km/h de WSW )

Humidade: 94%

Pressão 990.7hpa ( mínima *978.7 hpa* )

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros neste momento


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2009 às 14:49)

Vince disse:


> Desta vez foi a norte que se registaram baixas pressões para mais tarde recordar. A estação do amigo Minho em Melgaço desceu aos 976hpa.



Foi de facto a pressão mais baixa que registei na minha estação em funcionamento desde Outubro/2007 (antigo recorde estava em 982hPa em Fevereiro/2009)

Além disso, houve um pico brutal de 100mm/h durante a noite tendo registado um total de 17 mm desde as 00h.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

Agora na bonança., e já sem os aguaceiros que marcaram presença
ao longo do dia, o frio reinstala-se ( 6,2º).
O vento que na noite passada era avassalador (rajada máxima de 90 Km/h  por volta das 04 UTC), desapareceu.
A pressão que por aqui atingiu um mínimo ( histórico) de 978,2 hPa às 06 UTC 
tem subido nas últimas horas mais de um hPa por hora e é agora de 1003,2 hPa.
E tudo isto polvilhado com trovoadas e períodos de precipitação forte.
Que noite…
Há dias assim...


----------



## irpsit (25 Dez 2009 às 00:48)

Foi uma véspera de Natal muito calma, no Porto, após a noite de ontem mais tempestuosa.
Registei uma das pressões mais baixas dos últimos 14 anos desde que faço seguimento metereológico: *978 mb *
Ainda mantenho o recorde em 972mb de 2/Abr/2000

Agora sigo com 997mb!





nimboestrato disse:


> Agora na bonança., e já sem os aguaceiros que marcaram presença
> ao longo do dia, o frio reinstala-se ( 6,2º).
> O vento que na noite passada era avassalador (rajada máxima de 90 Km/h  por volta das 04 UTC), desapareceu.
> A pressão que por aqui atingiu um mínimo ( histórico) de 978,2 hPa às 06 UTC
> ...


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2009 às 04:27)

Boas Noites e Feliz Natal!

Noite calma e fria de Natal


----------



## PauloJota (25 Dez 2009 às 11:45)

Feliz Natal!!

Temp.: 10,4ºC
Humid.: 65%
Ponto Orv.: 4,2ºC
Pressão: 1005 hPa


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

Boa Tarde!!

Por Custóias, céu muito nublado e vento fraco!
Está frio!


----------



## Falkor (25 Dez 2009 às 17:37)

Boa tarde e desd.e já um feliz natal

Temperatura: 8.4ºC
Pressão: 1010hPa a subir
Ponto de Orvalho: 0.2ºC
Vento Rajada: 25.9Kmh Este
WindChill: 8ºC
Humidade: 56%


----------



## irpsit (25 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

Pressão 1000 mb, agora de novo a descer ligeiramente.
Temperatura sigo com *5.5ºC* nos arredores norte do Porto (Maia).

Céu cinzento, ar bem frio, e eu até diria um ar de neve.
Parece muito provável cair alguma água-neve a cotas baixas (500m) esta noite.


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2009 às 18:40)

Aqui por Melgaço extremos do dia de 5.6ºC/1.1ºC  ou seja, 4,5ºC de amplitude térmica. 

Consegue-se ver ainda alguma neve nos pontos mais altos da serra (> 1000 msnm)


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Aqui por Braga, tempo seco e 8ºC neste momento....

Esperamos pela chuva! E se for como a de quarta à noite....


----------



## lmviana (25 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Aqui por Felgueiras para ja tudo calmo...

Neste momento:

Temp 6º

Pressão: 1002 mb


----------



## filipept (25 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Por aqui sigo com 4ºC

Não sei se estão a acompanhar a evolução através do satelite (sat24.com), mas acho que tem sido uma situação estranha esta, com desenvolvimentos estranhos.


----------



## blood4 (25 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

filipept disse:


> Por aqui sigo com 4ºC
> 
> Não sei se estão a acompanhar a evolução através do satelite (sat24.com), mas acho que tem sido uma situação estranha esta, com desenvolvimentos estranhos.



que queres dizer com isso?
estranhos como assim?


----------



## filipept (25 Dez 2009 às 22:46)

blood4 disse:


> que queres dizer com isso?
> estranhos como assim?



Desde o incio da tarde que tudo que se aproxima do Minho parece querer esfumar-se, parece que existe algo aqui por cima a enviar tudo para os lados. Repara agora naquela forma curiosa ao largo da costa (litoral norte) a formar um C


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

Boas noites,

dia de Natal frio e sem chuva até ao momento.

Actual:

Temp: 8.6ºc ( mínima *2.8ºc*) ( máxima: *9.1ºc*)

Vento:ENE: 28 Km/h

Humidade: 68 %

Pressão: 1003.6 hpa

Céu nublado.


----------



## blood4 (25 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

filipept disse:


> Desde o incio da tarde que tudo que se aproxima do Minho parece querer esfumar-se, parece que existe algo aqui por cima a enviar tudo para os lados. Repara agora naquela forma curiosa ao largo da costa (litoral norte) a formar um C



lol sim mas isso é so coicidencia
mais tarde ou mais cedo ela vai chegar ca tambem hehe ;D


----------



## stormiday (25 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Boa noite.
Por estes lados, para já, nada de especial. Caiu uma chuva fraca mas já parou. Sigo com 8.4ºC, 1000.7hpa e vento de NW 35.0 km\h.
Aproveito para pedir a vossa opinião em relação às condições atmosféricas que se farão sentir no litoral norte nas próximas horas.


----------



## GARFEL (25 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Minho disse:


> Aqui por Melgaço extremos do dia de 5.6ºC/1.1ºC  ou seja, 4,5ºC de amplitude térmica.
> 
> Consegue-se ver ainda alguma neve nos pontos mais altos da serra (> 1000 msnm)



aqui por TOMAR apenas a registar a INVEJA dos que estão por melgaço


----------



## lmviana (25 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Por ca continua tudo muito parecido...

A minha estação anda indecisa, ao fim da tarde avisou para tempestade, ao principio da noite passou a chuva agora voltou a tempestade....

Neste momento

Temp  6º

Pressão 1001

Vento : 1 km/h


----------



## VerticalHorizon (25 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

Boas!
Pelo Porto não chove. Vento moderado, com rajadas.
Temp = 8,0ºC


----------



## stormiday (26 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

filipept disse:


> Por aqui sigo com 4ºC
> 
> Não sei se estão a acompanhar a evolução através do satelite (sat24.com), mas acho que tem sido uma situação estranha esta, com desenvolvimentos estranhos.


Na verdade tens razão. Parece que "nos passa tudo ao lado"


----------



## Falkor (26 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

Boas noites

Temperatura 8.8ºC
Pressão 1008hpa a descer
Humidade 55%
Ponto de orvalho 0.3ºC
Vento 13.0kmh Este

Vamos la ver como se porta a noite


----------



## The_simpson (26 Dez 2009 às 01:04)

Boa noite, por aqui:
6,5ºC
65%

O Pai Natal trouxe-me uma nova estação, por isso muito brevemente tenho informação sobre o vento e precipitação também


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Dez 2009 às 03:28)

The_simpson disse:


> ... e o Pai Natal trouxe-me uma nova estação, por isso muito brevemente tenho informação sobre o vento e precipitação também



E a Comunidade de relatos faz-se acompanhar cada vez mais com provas irrefutáveis :- Registos... Muitos registos .
Assim ,contribuiremos civicamente com a nossa quota parte, para o avanço da Ciência. 
Pai Natal generoso e inteligente desceu pela vossa  chaminé...

Por aqui , nem uma pinga caíu da mais que certa , que fora anunciada...
Sabíamos que à partida era pouca, Acabou por ser nenhuma , ainda que , nos media ,fosse anunciada muita ( como surgiram aquelas notícias de muita chuva para o norte, nesta madrugada? Qual a fonte? Não percebi...
Sabemos que por aqui , é apenas uma pausa... 
Agora sem lestes ou nordestes,  continua o frio (6,1º)
O imenso sudoeste que se avizinha acabará com ele.
Outras ocorrências avizinhar-se-ão.


----------



## Falkor (26 Dez 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia

Nem uma gota esta noite.

Temperatura 7.6ºC
Humidade 76%
Pressão 1016hpa
Ponto de orvalho 3.6ºC

Céu limpo


----------



## VerticalHorizon (26 Dez 2009 às 10:15)

Glorioso dia de sol!!! 
Maravilha!
Sabe tão bem... para quebrar a rotina chuvosa!
É aproveitar, pessoal!
Temp actual = 7,5ºC

ABRAÇOS!


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Dez 2009 às 12:22)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Glorioso dia de sol!!! :
> É aproveitar, pessoal!



E como sabemos que, até onde a vista alcança não haverá mais dias assim,
ainda  mais vontade dá de aproveitá-lo.
É o que vou fazer neste momento.


----------



## Raposinha (26 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma tarde fabulástica de sol, eis a temperatura a descer a pique:

11.1ºC


----------



## lmviana (26 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

Boas, exactamente depois de ja terem estado 16º vou neste momento com:

Temp. 7º
Humidade 79%
Press. 1016 mb


----------



## Falkor (26 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

Boas noites

Temp 8.8ºC
Humidade 62%
Pressão 1024hpa a subir
Ponto de orvalho 1.9ºC
Vento 1.4kmh  SW                       
Windchill 8ºC


----------



## lmviana (26 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Actualmente:

Temp: 4.6º
Humidade:85%
Ponto de Orvalho: 2.4º
Presão: 1015 a descer


----------



## Veterano (26 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

Regressado do Nordeste Transmontano (Bragança), onde infelizmente não nevou, apesar de algumas promessas do nosso estimado IM.

  Dia muito agradável, por todo o norte do país, com céu limpo, agora no Aviz registo 10,1º.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Dez 2009 às 20:51)

Veterano disse:


> Regressado do Nordeste Transmontano (Bragança), onde infelizmente não nevou, apesar de algumas promessas do nosso estimado IM.
> 
> Dia muito agradável, por todo o norte do país, com céu limpo, agora no Aviz registo 10,1º.



veterano havia neve no marao??

abraço


----------



## Veterano (26 Dez 2009 às 20:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> veterano havia neve no marao??
> 
> abraço



 Não, amigo, a chuva e o sol encarregaram-se de a fazer desaparecer-

 Mesmo em Montesinho, só restava uma amostra.

 Se querem neve a sério, visitem a Sanábria. Acumulações monstruosas a partir dos 1.300 metros, tudo o que lá caiu foi neve, a vista de Bragança parece uma parede branca no horizonte.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

Boas,

noite frrria por aqui...*1.7ºC*


----------



## Raposinha (26 Dez 2009 às 22:12)

Olá,

Continua a descer a temperatura:

8.1ºC Temperatura
71% Humidade

18.7º C cá dentro... 

Abraços


----------



## vinc7e (26 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Lamas de Mouro ja ia nos -3.2ºC às 22h


----------



## The_simpson (26 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

Boa Noite,
por aqui tenho 3,2ºC com 86%


----------



## Falkor (27 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

Boa noite

Esta mesmo uma noite fria mas estrelada

Temp 3.5ºC
Humidade 89%
Pressão 1028hPa 
Vento - - -
Ponto de orvalho 1.9ºC

A minha estação começou a dar alerta de gelo.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2009 às 01:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> veterano havia neve no marao??
> 
> abraço




Não sendo a pergunta para mim, respondo à mesma:
- *Havia neve sim senhor!* "Vi claramente visto...".
Hoje pelas 9 horas avistei o ponto mais alto do marão e tinha bastante neve, assim como a zona mais alta do Montemuro. Mesmo a mais de 30\40 km de distância em linha recta era bem visível daqui da zona de Paços de ferreira\Paredes. Arrisco a dizer que tinha boa acumulação acima dos 1200\1300 mts de altitude. A visibilidade a essa hora era muito boa o que me permitiu ver a neve.

Por cá: soube muito bem o sol, apesar de a partir das 15 estar imerso no trabalho. Até aí foi bom sentir na pele o astro-rei...
A *Tmín* ficou-se pelo *1,0ºC*.
A *Tmáx *foi de *9,5ºC*.
*Tactual: -0,5ºC*


----------



## lmviana (27 Dez 2009 às 02:31)

A esta hora

Temp 1.3ºC
Humidade 98%
Pressão 1020hPa
Ponto de orvalho 1.1ºC


----------



## Falkor (27 Dez 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia

Temp 6.6ºC
Humidade 71%
Ponto de orvalho 1.8ºC
Pressão 1028hpa estavel
Vento ---

Minima esta noite 2.3ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (27 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não sendo a pergunta para mim, respondo à mesma:
> - *Havia neve sim senhor!* "Vi claramente visto...".
> Hoje pelas 9 horas avistei o ponto mais alto do marão e tinha bastante neve, assim como a zona mais alta do Montemuro. Mesmo a mais de 30\40 km de distância em linha recta era bem visível daqui da zona de Paços de ferreira\Paredes. Arrisco a dizer que tinha boa acumulação acima dos 1200\1300 mts de altitude. A visibilidade a essa hora era muito boa o que me permitiu ver a neve.
> 
> ...



grande sol!!
Na A42 quem vai para Lousada, vê bem o Marão! Nunca tinha reparado que se conseguia ver Montemuro... Qual que parte da estrada que liga paredes a paços é que vês Montemuro?


----------



## Raposinha (27 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

Boas,

Sigo com 10.2ºC, 71% de Humidade, e céu encoberto. 
A minima nocturna foi de 4.0º C.

Cheira-me a chuva mais logo para o final do dia...
Abraços


----------



## martinus (27 Dez 2009 às 16:09)

Em Braga já chove, e parece que não é para parar nos próximos tempos. Temperatura a rondar os 9 C. Fresco e chuvoso.


----------



## SnowMan (27 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

Em Miramar céu carregado, vento SE cerca de 20Km/h, temperatura 10,6º e há meia hora que começaram os primeiros pingos da esperada chuva.


----------



## Veterano (27 Dez 2009 às 17:14)

Pelo Aviz registo 11,7º, céu encoberto, vestígios de chuva, para já.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> grande sol!!
> Na A42 quem vai para Lousada, vê bem o Marão! Nunca tinha reparado que se conseguia ver Montemuro... Qual que parte da estrada que liga paredes a paços é que vês Montemuro?



Na zona de Cristelo vê-se muito bem o Montemuro, e principalmente já a seguir à "rotunda da cadeira", na zona do "barro branco". E destes locais vê-se bem o Marão e parte do Alvão...

Hoje já tivemos a presença da chuva fraca - parou por momentos - e o vento é fraco. Mas o céu prenuncia a vinda da chuva. Saudades dela!!!

*Tmín: -1,0ºC*
*Tmáx: 7,5ºC*
*Tactual: 6,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

Boas noites, 

o dia foi frio e cinzento, o sol nem apareceu...neste momento já chove com um acumulado desde as 0 horas de hoje de *1.2 mm*

Temp: 10.7ºc (mínima *3.3 ºc*  ) ( máxima até ao momento: *10.9 ºc*)

Vento SSE : 27 Km/h

Humidade: 84 %

Pressão: 1010.9 hpa  (a descer)


----------



## lmviana (27 Dez 2009 às 19:37)

Boas ppl

Por ca tambem ja chove...

Temp 7.5ºC
Humidade 96%
Pressão 1012hPa
Vento 1.5 km/h
Ponto de orvalho 7.4 ºC


----------



## lmviana (27 Dez 2009 às 19:59)

ok, a presssão acabou de cair para 1008 mb, a estação ja avisa qualquer coisa mais q chuva... no satelite ve.se isto...








Sera q vamos ter algo reservado para esta noite?


----------



## migmor (27 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

A chover "pegadinho"...3,2mm na ultima hora

Temp 10.1ºC e a subir
Humidade 99%
Pressão 1007hPa
Vento v.m.= 8.6 km/h


----------



## Johnny (27 Dez 2009 às 20:47)

Aqui no Porto "chove q Deus a dá"...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Dez 2009 às 20:49)

Boa noite
Por aqui também chove, o vento sopra moderado. 
Temp.actual 10.5°C
Pressão 1005.3hPa
Precipitação 2.0mm


----------



## jpmartins (27 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

As rajadas já chegam à casa dos 40km/h.

Raj. max.47.1km/h

A chuva ainda agora começou e os terrenos já estão cheios de água.


----------



## vegastar (27 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

Boa noite.

Já chove bem por aqui. Até ao momento acumulei 5mm.

O dia começou frio, com uma mínima de 2.4ºC e céu muito nublado. Ao longo do dia foi encobrindo até que pelas 19:00 começou a chuva, sempre "certinha".

A máxima foi de 10.2ºC, mas continua a subir.

A pressão atmosférica iniciou o dia nos 1018mb, mas já desceu até aos 1007mb actuais.


----------



## Raposinha (27 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

Aqui por Gaia também chove bem, acompanhado de algumas rajadas de vento bastante fortes. Sigo com 12ºC.

A imagem de radar do IM aqui para o litoral norte/centro é interessante, embora sem descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Veterano (27 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Por aqui 12,8º, vai chovendo por vezes moderado, com rajadas de vento.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Boas, 

os ventos da depressão já se fazem sentir e bem com rajadas de 60/68 Km e um máximo até ao momento de *74.5 Km/h* de SSW às 21:30h

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h  *8.1 mm*.

Temp: 12.3ºc ( nova máxima do dia)

Humidade: 96 %

Pressão: 1007.2 hpa ( a descer)


----------



## filipept (27 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Por aqui chove, de vez em quando moderado com vento fraco a moderado. É uma pena que não esteja a funcionar o radar da Corunha.


----------



## JPNunes (27 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

boa noite! 

Ainda que, sem possibilidade de apresentação de dados numéricos, em O.Azeméis a luz já falhou momentâneamente devido a trovoada 

Chove e vento moderados com rajadas fortes.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Dez 2009 às 03:41)

Por aqui, madrugada de chuva contínua, fraca, moderada por vezes 
e vento , muito vento (.médio 35 e rajadas de 70 / 80 Km/h) .
Noite de Inverno em dia que já o tinha sido ( no  cinzento e  no frio).
Mais um dia em Inverno sentido.
Continuado...
Mais uma noite, neste Inverno ,difícil para os sem-abrigo .
E pensar que, estas horas , nesta noite, são  só o começo de muitas 
que suceder-se-ão ...
Habemos Inverno...

Agora parou a chuva...
Continua o vento forte...mas daqui a nada podem inverter-se os papéis:
Mais chuva, menos vento...
Nas próximas largas horas , não vamos sair disto:
- Ou chuva ou vento, ou ambos...


----------



## blood4 (28 Dez 2009 às 03:53)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui, madrugada de chuva contínua, fraca, moderada por vezes
> e vento , muito vento (.médio 35 e rajadas de 70 / 80 Km/h) .
> Noite de Inverno em dia que já o tinha sido ( no  cinzento e  no frio).
> Mais um dia em Inverno sentido.
> ...



para os sem abrigo é dificil
mas ja tiveram moites bem piores visto que a temperatura ta bem agradavel
ate esta mais quente la fora que em casa hehe
por aqui o tempo esta igual como disseste


----------



## Falkor (28 Dez 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia 

Esta manha qd acordei e olhei para a estação ate pensei que estava avariada, marcava 16.5ºC , mas qd cheguei a rua, efectivamente o vento é quente 

Humidade 89%
Vento 20kmh Este


----------



## vegastar (28 Dez 2009 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de muito vento, tendo registado uma rajada máxima de 61.8km/h (para a localização urbana do meu anemómetro é um valor muito elevado), o que fez com que mais uma vez um grande vaso que tenho na varanda tombasse.

Choveu, mas pouco, tendo acumulado 5mm desde as 24:00.

A temperatura continuou a sua subida ao longo da noite até aos actuais (e agradáveis) 15.9ºC.


----------



## The_simpson (28 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

de facto a temperatura esta manhã não parecia real... sigo com 15,4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2009 às 11:50)

B0m DIa

Mas que bom! A chuva já voltou a cair sobre este rectângulo luso. Maravilha...

Ontem até às 21.30h acumulei um *precipitado* de *13 mm*. Desde essa hora até ao momento mais *17,5 mm *(+/-) de *precipitação.*

A *Tactual* é de *14,5ºC* e a *Tmín* de *11,5ºC*

E parece que no final do mês as contas relativamente à precipitação total de 2009 (excepto ano hidrológico) andarão sensivelmente em valores normais. Quem diria? Ainda em outubro nos lamentavamos pelos baixos níveis dos lençois freáticos, pela seca que se vinha a sentir até então...
Fome e fartura andam sempre de braço dado...


----------



## Falkor (28 Dez 2009 às 12:13)

Sigo com 17ºC


----------



## Nunotex (28 Dez 2009 às 13:17)

Aqui por Braga entre as 12h e as 13h abateu-se um valente temporal, com chuva e vento forte!!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2009 às 17:05)

Boa tarde.

Um dia invernoso a fazer jus aos idos tempos da minha meninice. Muitos dias ficava eu "especado" na sombreira da porta a sentir o vento e a chuva que teimavam em nãos arredar pé durante horas e horas. Talvez por isso comecei a sentir o "bichinho" pela meteorologia. 
O vento a uivar, a chuva a cair...o céu cinzento escuro prenunciam uma noite que tão bem pode saber, adormecer com esses sons não tem preço.
Oh, saudades que eu já tinha deste tempo
Ainda há dias escrevia eu sobre as virtudes dos invernos de outrora...depressões que de tão grande amplitude dias demoravam a passar. O vento e a chuva por vezes eram nossos companheiros por horas infinitas e o nosso modo de vida permitia continuar normalmente com as tarefas do dia a dia. Hoje é complicado, para a imensa maioria que se habituou a longos dias de ausência de chuva e vento fortes, adaptar-se a isto, bem sei! Mas o ser humano é também ele um ser vivo que se adaptou ao longo dos tempos à severidade do clima.

*Tactual: 12,0ºC
Precipitação acumulada:  37,5 mm*


----------



## Veterano (28 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

Boa tarde. Registo uns amenos 14,9º, dia de aguaceiros por vezes intensos, vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 19:33)

Boa noite.

Por Canidelo, o João Soares relata que a noite passada foi de muito vento.

O dia de ontem teve uma acumulação de 5 mm e hoje já tinha 20 mm de precipitação acumulada, pelas 15:32h.


----------



## migmor (28 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

Neste momento não chove. Mas temos vento com algumas rajadas

Temp 15.7ºC 
Humidade 99%
Pressão 1002hPa (estável)
Vento v.m.= 15.0 km/h
Rajada máx=58,6 Km/h

Precipitação acumulada=20,0mm


----------



## Falkor (28 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

Boas noites

Temp 16.4ºC 
Humidade 89%
Pressão 1014hPa estável
Rajadas 13.7 Km/h Oeste
Ponto de orvalho 14.8ºC
Precipitação acumulada=24.2mm


----------



## lmviana (28 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Boa noite pessoal 

A chuva fez uma pausa...

Por ca a esta hora:

Temp: 15.5º
Pressão: 1003mb (a descer)


----------



## jpmartins (28 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

Boa noite,
Neste momento chuva e vento forte.
Tactual 16,8°C
Raj. max. 79.2km/h


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2009 às 03:23)

A litoral norte, nada de novo...
Aguaceiros  violentos , de curta duração.
Vento por vezes em rajadas , céus encobertos .
Massa de ar  marítimo, no seu explendor (amplitudes térmicas mínimas - entre os 14º e os 16º) e cada  aguaceiro, acrescenta ao solo saturado.
Qualquer período de chuva ,persistente, nem precisará agora de ser forte,
para eventualmente causar problemas .
É este  o quadro actual do  litoral norte , que em finais de Outubro implorava 
por precipitações.
Tão perto e tão longe.
Da  Natureza, tudo se pode esperar...


----------



## Veterano (29 Dez 2009 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Continuação das temperaturas amenas (15,1º), céu encoberto, muita humidade no ar, alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## GabKoost (29 Dez 2009 às 09:11)

Por ter trabalhado durante a noite pude assistir a uma sessão muito interessante de precipitação.

Começou a chover mais a sério às 1 e meia da manhã e só parou às 6.

Durante este período realço o espaço entre as 2h30 e 3h30 em que uma enorme tromba de água se abateu sem descanso sobre o local onde estava (+-450m entre Gmr e Braga).

A água era tanta que descia do monte em enxurros múltiplos obrigando até alguns automobilistas a ter de parar.

A água arranjou maneira de entrar em vários locais do edifício e o vento forte de espalhar material por todo o lado.

De realçar o ar incrivelmente ameno desta frente que mais parecia aquelas chuveiradas de fim de verão.

A precipitação que caiu a esta altitude foi por certo incrível durante esta noite. No entanto, nos vales tanto do lado de Braga como de Guimarães, não se registou um evento assim tão forte!

Este inverno é mesmo à moda antiga. 

Como dizia o meu pai, era 6 meses de chuva e 6 meses de sol!


----------



## vegastar (29 Dez 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

Segundo a minha estação a queda de chuva foi violenta esta noite, mas não suficiente para me acordar da cama. Entre as 2:00 e as 5:00 registei 25mm, que foi também o total acumulado desde as 24:00.

O dia segue encoberto, mas para já sem chuva. A temperatura tem estado extremamente estável, sendo a mínima de 14.5ºC e seguindo agora com 15.8ºC.


----------



## lmviana (29 Dez 2009 às 12:17)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por cá não chove, por cima passam por vezes algumas nuvens mt carregadas mas n acontece nada...

a esta hora:

Temp.: 15.6
Humidade: 94%
Pressão: 1006
Precipitação desde as 0h00: 4.2 mm (acho pouco, tenho de verificar se o pulvímetro esta a transmitir em condiçoes...)


----------



## Raposinha (29 Dez 2009 às 13:05)

Olá,

Dia quente e húmido para estas bandas, com alguns aguaceiros à mistura.
Sigo com 15.9º C e 98% de Humidade. 

Abraço


----------



## Falkor (29 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

Raposinha disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Dia quente e húmido para estas bandas, com alguns aguaceiros à mistura.
> Sigo com 15.9º C e 98% de Humidade.
> ...




A esta hora ainda estou com 15.5ºC


----------



## lmviana (29 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Aqui vou com 13.6º, precipitação desde as 00h de 5 mm


----------



## FSantos (29 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

Vou usar um termo técnico muito utilizado aqui no Porto para definir a precipitação actual: *Chove de carago!*


----------



## Falkor (29 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

Acaba de chegar por telefone relatos de descargas electricas em valadares, por aqui ainda nao ouvi/vi nada.


----------



## Ledo (29 Dez 2009 às 19:01)

Grande aguaceiro! A temperatura desceu dos 15,6ºC para 13,0ºC em minutos.

Cheguei a ver um clarão mas não ouvi o trovão.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2009 às 19:08)

Boa noite.

Um aguaceiro muito intenso abateu-se sobre a zona há pouco. De resto tem sido um dia (porque a noite foi de vento muito forte) calmo, com céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado.
O *acumulado de precipitação* do dia até há 30 minutos foi de *12 mm*.
Esperemos para ver o que mais virá...


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2009 às 19:59)

Boas noites, 

Dia caracterizado por alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes ( mas curtos) o mais longo e intenso ( torrencial mesmo) foi o das 18:30h acompanhado de trovoada.

Actual:

Temp: 11.9ºc ( mínima *11.6 ºc* ) máxima *15.7 ºc*)

Vento SW : 16Km/h ( rajada máxima 64 Km/h de SSW às 02:52h)

Humidade: 97%

Pressão: 1001.1 hpa ( a descer)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: *12.7 mm* ( ontem acumulei *22.1 mm*)

Dezembro já leva *405.8 mm* acumulados desde o dia 1..

Pelo satélite parece que muitas células se dirigem para aqui, chegando nas próximas horas..


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

O aguaceiro referido por mim pelas 19h rendeu-me a módica quantidade de *11 mm de precipitação* em cerca de 10 minutos...

Levo assim 23 mm até ao momento de total do dia.


----------



## migmor (29 Dez 2009 às 21:11)

Por agora tudo bem mais calmo. Já não chove

Temp 13.7ºC 
Humidade 99%
Pressão 1000hPa 
Vento v.m.= 13.0 km/h

Precipitação acumulada=11,5mm


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia caracterizado por alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes ( mas curtos) o mais longo e intenso ( torrencial mesmo) foi o das 18:30h acompanhado de trovoada.
> 
> ...



405,8mm?! Não acredito!


----------



## Falkor (29 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

Boa noite

Rio Douro (Areinho de Avintes) 











Fotos tiradas perto das 21:30h, as 19h estava bem pior qd caiu o aguaceiro.

Temp: 13.9ºC
Humidade 99%
Vento 13.7Kmh


----------



## The_simpson (29 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

boa noite,

por cá sigo com 12,3ºC
períodos de chuva fortes e vai-se ouvindo uma ou outra pancada de trovoada ao longe...


----------



## jpmartins (29 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

Boa noite
Começou a trovejar por aqui.


----------



## Veterano (29 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Boa noite. Registo uns amenos 14,6º, não chove (raridade), vento fraco.


----------



## Lince (29 Dez 2009 às 23:38)

Boas
Depois de um natal com bastante neve (já á bastantes anos que não nevava na noite de natal) eis que novo evento aparece para a noite de final de ano:
Um grande nevão em perspectiva que irá certamente alegrar uma noite já por si muito alegre.
Por agora sigo com 6,2º, aguaceiros por vezes fortes ,trovoadas esporádicas que vem sempre acompanhadas de granizo  e vento forte, muito forte, enfim nada de especial para um dia normal de inverno.
Que bem que sabe a lareira nestes dias...


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Lince disse:


> Boas
> Depois de um natal com bastante neve... eis que novo evento aparece para a noite de final de ano:
> Um grande nevão em perspectiva ...



Pois é . Não é para quem quer...é para quem pode...
Bom usufruto da feliz coincidência...Boas e  Brancas Festas...

Por aqui um dia já com algumas abertas, até o sol espreitou ( imagine-se o seu descaramento),mas sempre com alguns aguaceiros menos importantes,excepção ao das 18,30 que foi de facto
torrencial ( 8 mm em pouco mais de 5 minutos com dois relâmpagos.)
Agora ,depois deste compasso de espera e olhando para o satélite , mais uma noite em alerta.
Falkor : belos registos


----------



## lmviana (30 Dez 2009 às 00:58)

Boa noite ppl

por aqui sigo com:

Temp.: 12.8
Humidade: 85%
Pressão: 1001mb
Precipitação desde as 0h: 0.0

As nuvens correm as Xs ve-se uns claroes mas n se ouve nada...


----------



## blood4 (30 Dez 2009 às 01:22)

a trovoada anda a rondar por aqui


----------



## Raposinha (30 Dez 2009 às 01:38)

Por aqui 13.9º C e relâmpagos, muitos, a Oeste e Sul daqui.


----------



## lmviana (30 Dez 2009 às 01:45)

Por aqui o vento aumentou, n posso dar valores pq o anemometro esta mal colocado e os valores n sao reais, a temperatura ora desce ora sobe, conforme o vento vem de SE ou SW a Humidade aumentou para 91% e os relampagos q se ve a oeste ja se ouvem... vamos ver se passa por ca

EDIT: a chuva começou a fazer.se sentir


----------



## FSantos (30 Dez 2009 às 01:49)

Relâmpagos a cada 15 segundos a norte.
Agora chuva forte.


----------



## dgstorm (30 Dez 2009 às 01:57)

Boas. Por aqui chove e algum vento.
Não estou na minha casa, não tenho estação 
Alguns relampagos, mas para já ainda algo longe


----------



## lmviana (30 Dez 2009 às 01:59)

a minha estação passou do 1001mb para os 998mb em minutos... os relampagos ja sao mais frequentes mas ainda a ouço longe... ja passei a casa para o "modo de segurança" (desligar a maior parte dos electrodomesticos...) por azar esqueci.me de carregar o portatil... vou arriscar com o Desktop ate ficar sem luz...


----------



## lmviana (30 Dez 2009 às 02:10)

Ja anda por perto, chove com bastante intensidade e o vento tambem ja aumentou


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2009 às 02:10)

Mais uma madrugada de aparato eléctrico pelo Litoral Norte:






Mapa de descargas eléctricas na última meia hora


----------



## dj_teko (30 Dez 2009 às 02:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma madrugada de aparato eléctrico pelo Litoral Norte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas, mete aparato nisso, jasus acabo de vir da rua e a viagem de automovel foi complicada tanta agua e luz


----------



## Raposinha (30 Dez 2009 às 02:23)

Belo espectáculo que por aqui houve! 

Agora acalmou tudo, com a passagem da trovoada a temperatura desceu para 11.2º C desde o meu ultimo post!


----------



## lmviana (30 Dez 2009 às 02:29)

Por ca as coisas ja acalmaram, a temperatura desceu para os 10.5º, a humidade esta nos 98% em meia hora estou com 2.7 mm de precipitação...


----------



## dj_teko (30 Dez 2009 às 02:38)

E agora a bonanca  nem vento


----------



## caça_tempestade (30 Dez 2009 às 03:07)

Boas pessoal, peço desculpa a invasao mas sou novo aqui no forum...
posso-vos informar que passou por aqui (Rio Tinto) uma presepitaçao meia elevada e o vento está por volta dos 30km.h mas está a baixar lentamente! hora real 2:57.

no que poder ajudar cá estarei, pois tambem percisarei do vosso auxilio

tenham o resto de uma boa noite...


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Dez 2009 às 05:23)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma madrugada de aparato eléctrico pelo Litoral Norte...



À 1,30 ,aqui , tremendo aguaceiro com mil raios ( que me deixaram sem energia eléctrica). Impressionante a quantidade de água e (algum granizo ) que precipitou em pouco mais de 10 minutos com  mais 9,6 mm.
Agora ,às 04,40 , mais um aguaceiro com trovoada de meter respeito (3,2mm em 4 minutos).
Os relâmpagos mantêm-se agora à frequência de 1 ou 2 por minuto.
Mais  uma madrugada polvilhada de " efeitos especiais".


----------



## Stinger (30 Dez 2009 às 05:44)

confirmo levei com ela toda em gondomar e neste momento trovoada regular


----------



## DMartins (30 Dez 2009 às 09:43)

Boas.
Noite de chuva muito forte, acompanhada de granizo, trovoadas e vento muito forte também.
De momento o vento está fraco, temos alguns aguaceiros moderados e seguimos com 10.8º

Estamos a ter um Inverno "à antiga"...


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2009 às 10:06)

Bons dias, 

a noite trouxe fortes aguaceiros e trovoadas com um acumulado de *18.3 mm* até ao momento, e pelo satélite não vai ficar por aqui...

Actual:

temp: 12.1ºc

Vento: SSW: 20 Km/h

Humidade: 88 %

Pressão:998.5 hpa

De momento não chove mas caiu um aguaceiro torrencial por volta das 8:30h


----------



## Veterano (30 Dez 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Manhã de várias caras, desde aguaceiros fortes até algum sol. Sigo com 14,3º e vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Falkor (30 Dez 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia


Mas que noite, aqui na vizinhança ate telhas voaram.

Sigo com 12.8ºC
Ceu nublado com algumas abertas


----------



## vegastar (30 Dez 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

Noite de festa hoje: muita trovoada, vento forte, chuva forte, granizo grande (>10mm)...

Por volta da 1:30, a trovoada foi-se rapidamente aproximando de Sudoeste até que de repente começa um violento aguaceiro de granizo grande misturado com chuva. Passados alguns minutos um trovão faz com que ficasse sem luz durante alguns minutos. Quando voltou, fiquei  porque o wheather display perdeu toda a chuva que tinha acumulado até aí desde as 24:00. Ainda não confirmei o valor que está registado na estação, para poder corrigir no PC

Assim os 31mm registados desde as 24:00 pecam por defeito pois o evento da 1:30 foi o mais intenso da noite apesar de não ser isso o registado no gráfico do wunderground:


----------



## Raposinha (30 Dez 2009 às 11:19)

Pela SIC Noticias, algo aconteceu em Canidelo, Gaia.

Há reports de 10 casas afectadas, com telhados destruídos, mas felizmente sem vitimas. Para não variar fala-se num 'mini-tornado', grrrr.


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2009 às 11:48)

> *Mini-tornado passou por Canidelo e destruiu telhados de dez habitações*
> 
> 
> Cerca das 09:00h, moradores da freguesia de Canidelo, em Vila Nova de Gaia, deram o alerta para os bombeiros. “Foi fortíssimo, rápido e deixou rasto de destruição”.
> ...




Raios partam os "minis", não há pachorra.

Pela descrição trata-se à partida de um tornado. Existem relatos de "algo a vir do mar". Portanto um tornado marinho (Tromba de água) parece ser neste momento o cenário plausível. 
Lamenta-se os estragos causados aos afectados  e esperamos também que os moradores de Canidelo users deste fórum estejam bem, e que não tenham tido grandes problemas com esta ocorrência


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2009 às 11:57)

vitamos disse:


> Raios partam os "minis", não há pachorra.
> 
> Pela descrição trata-se à partida de um tornado. Existem relatos de "algo a vir do mar". Portanto um tornado marinho (Tromba de água) parece ser neste momento o cenário plausível.
> Lamenta-se os estragos causados aos afectados  e esperamos também que os moradores de Canidelo users deste fórum estejam bem, e que não tenham tido grandes problemas com esta ocorrência



Muito provavelmente uma tromba de água que entrou terra a dentro...por essa hora ia eu já a chegar ao trabalho e o céu estava muito escuro tipo parede de nuvens a W  e a SW , havia uma nuvem de base  estranha e baixa  mas não vi nenhum funil na zona que conseguia visualizar no momento.

Pena não ter a máquina comigo senão tinha tirado fotos..

aguardemos por notícias dos nossos colegas de Canidelo e espero que esteja tudo bem por lá...


----------



## lmviana (30 Dez 2009 às 12:06)

Bom dia pessoal!

Isto e q esta a ser Inverno a serio. Neste momento depois de alguma calmia começou a cair um aguaceiro...

Neste momento Sigo com:

Temp.: 10.8
Humidade: 99%
Pressao: 1000 mb
Precipitação desde as 0h: 13.2

Espero q os nossos companheiros de canidelo estejam bem, aguardamos noticias do que aconteceu por la


----------



## djalminha (30 Dez 2009 às 12:18)

Boas Tardes a todos,
Eu vivo em Canidelo a 20 mts da praia ( 1º linha)  e a essa hora estava a sair de casa também vi umas nuvens vindas de SW um pouco invulgares, mas não me apercebi que viesse qualquer coisa do tipo tromba de agua do mar.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2009 às 13:26)

Video Sic sobre o " mini tornado" em Canidelo:

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...de-dez-casas-em-canidelo30-12-2009-132312.htm


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Dez 2009 às 13:58)

vitamos disse:


> Raios partam os "minis", não há pachorra.



De facto ...
Juro-vos  que eu próprio já me dei ao trabalho de enviar  uma missiva aos três canais para corrigirem de futuro este tipo de informação e inclusivé um deles respondeu-me dizendo que de futuro estariam atentos.
Não adianta, mesmo. Hoje nos três canais a mesma notícia: mini-tornado
em Canidelo. Adiante.
Esta foto é das 8,30 h de hoje , no Aeroporto ,meia hora antes do evento , 15 Kms a norte  e embora de fraca qualidade, mostra bem a instabilidade que naquela altura se verificava na região.






[/URL][/IMG]

Agora, por aqui, a instabilidade está na "pausa para  almoço".


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

Pelas 9 horas havia uma célula muito pequena na zona














> *Mini-tornado destrói telhados de 20 casas em Gaia*
> 13h20m
> Carla Sofia Luz
> 
> ...


----------



## Falkor (30 Dez 2009 às 15:01)

Boa tarde

Céu muito negro por aqui, sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## caça_tempestade (30 Dez 2009 às 17:00)

Boas tardes meus amigos.

Aqui sigo com: 

temperatura:14ºc
pressao atmosferica:747hpa
vento:16.09kmh
humidade:77%

nao chove infelismente


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2009 às 20:17)

Grande relâmpago e trovão fez estremecer tudo neste momento. 

Chuva forte!


----------



## caça_tempestade (30 Dez 2009 às 20:25)

por aqui já se vê algo mais intenso...

um forte trovao fez com que a energia electrica da minha zona fosse abaixo

seguimos com:

temperatura:12ºc
pressao atmosferica mantida em:747pha
humidade:94
vento:16.0 kmh

os relampagos estao abrandar

vamos ver o que verá ai  um pouco de trovoes faltava pois para mim nao é problema pois tenho um apc ligado que aguenta 40min


----------



## blood4 (30 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

por aqui foi uma madrugada bastante agitada
pelo menos 5 ou 6 trovoes cairam mesmo em cima as 5 da manha
chuva torrencial e vento
neste momento tudo calmo
nao ha sinal de chuva,vento ou trovoada


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Boa noite navegantes...

A chuva tem sido tanta que a qualquer momento lançamo-nos à água e tornamo-nos marinheiros deste pequeno rectângulo chamado Portugal - será desta que o país sempre toma um rumo?
Para o madeirame do navio temos os experientes trabalhadores do Vale do Sousa para o edificar...
Para as velas temos a experiência das nossas costureiras do vale do Ave (muitas delas no desemprego infelizmente)...
O timoneiro pode ser qualquer um desde que a cunha o ajude.
A água não é problema...Só falta mesmo é falar do vento que impulsiona a fragata: para isso tem contribuido a proverbial capacidade dos nossos políticos que quando abrem as suas majestojas bocarras emanam tempestades proverbiais que tudo levam à frente - o povo, os votos, a esperança em melhores dias.

Pois bem, regressando agora ao que de importante se passa no mundo (no meu): Dia de aguaceiros com trovoadas espaçadas, alguns aguaceiros mais fortes na madrugada e agora mesmo (21.00h). Um dia um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores mas nada de mais...

*Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,0ºC
Prec. acumulada às 19h: 25,5 mm*

p.s.: o aguaceiros das 20.50h até ao momento já rendeu + 8 mm


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Dez 2009 às 21:49)

Aguaceiro torrencial de chuva e algum granizo das 21 às 21,20 em Leça da Palmeira.Estradas como rios.Vários relâmpagos e trovões e incrível  bátega de água.
Curiosamente chegado aqui ( P.Rubras) tudo muito calmo, com apenas
alguma chuva que inclusivé está a parar...
Em apenas 7 Km de distância diferenças abissais...


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Boas, 

confirmo essas intensas bátegas de água com fortes trovoadas que se abateram por aqui nas últimas horas/minutos! 

O acumulado desde as 0 h de hoje vai em *33.3 mm* até ao momento

Actual:

Temp:10.9ºc ( mínima *9.9ºc *) ( máxima *14.1 ºc*)

Vento SSE 30 Km/h 

Humidade: 90%

Pressão 996.5 hpa (a descer)

De momento não chove.


----------



## stormiday (30 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui a água ainda não chegou ao 2º andar  mas já falta pouco
Chuva, chuva e mais chuva e trovoadas, só as vejo passar ao lado
Por agora:
Vento: E 33.4km/h
Pressão: 994.9 hpa
Temp: 10.8ºC
Precipitação: O pluviómetro deixou de contar


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Boa noite

Chove chuva chuvinha...

Alguém ainda se lembra da seca? Hummmm, acho que não! 
Ninguém suplica pelo nosso amigo AA? Hummmm, acho que sim!

Um Dezembro como há muito não se via. Húmido sem dúvida...pluvioso como poucos o foram no nosso tempo.

Sabia bem agora ter um Janeiro um pouco mais liberal, talvez mais frio, mais solarengo mas menos molhado. Mas daí a pedir para o AA assentar arraiais não! Que venha por 1 semana que qualquer um de nós se sentiria feliz mas depois que fosse dar um passeio a zonas mais gélidas ou mais tropicalizadas. Sim, que o inverno tem ganas de o ser e de nos trazer a bendita água para nos encher os aquíferos subterrâneos que tão depauperados andavam...

O episódio relatado pelas 21 h trouxe-me *13 mm* de *precipitação*, subindo o acumulado do dia aos *38,5 mm* (até às 21.30h).

Com este valor o *total do mês* ultrapassa já os *550 mm* de *precipitação*
Ainda longe do máximo mensal mas um valor seguramente interessante...


----------



## Veterano (30 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Pelo Aviz chove de forma moderada há cerca de uma hora, com 12,1º de temperatura.

  O rio Douro, na preia-mar do início da tarde, ameaçou galgar as margens, mas por aí ficou.

  Aguardemos, que a situação está no limite, com a agravante da forte agitação marítima.


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Chove chuva chuvinha...
> 
> ...



De facto muito relevante o que se passa por aí, mas não te esqueças que existem zonas que as "chuvas" não foram assim tão generosas.

Por exemplo, aqui pela Lousã só à momento ultrapassei o registro de 100mm neste mês... mas mais chuva também não é necessária.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

Boas,

chuva e mais chuva, grossa, e com intensidade por vezes forte nos últimos minutos.

O acumulado de hoje vai em *42.9mm*, incrível este mês de Dezembro em termos de acumulações de precipitação...*448.8 mm* desde o dia 1..

Continua a chover mas mais fraco.


----------



## Veterano (30 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

....Continua a chuva, nem dá para um passeio higiénico...


----------



## jpmartins (31 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

Neste momento chuva muito forte, muito vento e muita trovoada, incrível.


----------



## Veterano (31 Dez 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Manhã de chuva, por vezes moderada, 11,3º, vento de noroeste moderado.

  Para já, o último dia do ano é a continuação do que estamos habituados: chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2009 às 10:12)

Bom dia.

A trovoada anda por aí, a chuva acompanha. O vento para já só de vez em quando se sente durante estes aguaceiros mas nada de relevante.

Ontem até às 21.30h o acumulado de *precipitação* ia em *38,5 mm*.
Desde essa hora até ao momento mais *24 mm* contabilizados o que eleva o *total do mês* para *578,5 mm*.

Mais 21,5 mm e a barreira dos 600 mm é atingida. Se as previsões se cumprirem poderei atingir essa marca - aguaceiros por vezes fortes para o final do dia...será?

Vai ser pena por todos aqueles que querem ou precisam de andar na estrada neste fim de ano...

A todos desejo desde já um ano de 2010 FANTÁSTICO. E que meteorologicamente venha ao encontro desta comunidade *5 estrelas*


----------



## Lemine (31 Dez 2009 às 10:15)

nunca neva em Portugal???
http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## Falkor (31 Dez 2009 às 10:15)

Muito bom dia

Manha chuvosa(aguaceiros fortes) e vento moderado, sigo com 11.2ºC


----------



## Lince (31 Dez 2009 às 11:19)

Depois de uma noite com temperaturas a rondar os 2/3 graus com queda de água neve finalmente chega a neve, e com força.
Neste momento a temperatura á de 0,7º e neva intensamente.
GRANDE NEVÃO...para a despedida de 2009


----------



## filipept (31 Dez 2009 às 11:28)

Lince disse:


> Depois de uma noite com temperaturas a rondar os 2/3 graus com queda de água neve finalmente chega a neve, e com força.
> Neste momento a temperatura á de 0,7º e neva intensamente.
> GRANDE NEVÃO...para a despedida de 2009



Wooow já neva por aí?? Isso quer dizer que pode baixar a cotas médias interessantes, uma vez que, e olhando para as imagens de satelite RGB, o frio ainda nem se instalou.


----------



## Raposinha (31 Dez 2009 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Sigo com a temperatura a descer, vai em 8.9º C, baixou cerca de 1º C numa hora. Vento a aumentar, já com algumas rajadas, e aguaceiros esporádicos mas bastante substanciais.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2009 às 13:06)

Lince disse:


> Depois de uma noite com temperaturas a rondar os 2/3 graus com queda de água neve finalmente chega a neve, e com força.
> Neste momento a temperatura á de 0,7º e neva intensamente.
> GRANDE NEVÃO...para a despedida de 2009



Isso é que é uma grande despedida de 2009!


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 13:08)

Que inveja...
Eu irei para Leiria passar o ano, irei ter muito vento


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2009 às 14:01)

Bons dias, 

a noite trouxe mais *9.7 mm* de chuva com trovoada.

De momento não chove mas prepara-se grande carga de água, o céu está assim a Oeste e SW e já ouvi trovões:








Temp:11ºc

Vento WSW: 38Km/h

Humidade:74%

Pressão: 1001.0 hpa


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Dez 2009 às 14:05)

Snifa, veio uma bela rajada e aqui na minha zona (Pinheiro Manso) já cai com força!!


----------



## Falkor (31 Dez 2009 às 14:05)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> a noite trouxe mais *9.7 mm* de chuva com trovoada.
> 
> ...



Confirmo
Sigo com 12.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

E agora é o dilúvio com algum granizo....

e trovão mesmo aqui por cima...


----------



## Falkor (31 Dez 2009 às 14:09)

Por aqui so se ouve as descargas electricas chuva ainda nada, da para ver a diferença na minha livecam meteopt apontada a Norte


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Dez 2009 às 14:10)

Snifa disse:


> E agora é o dilúvio com algum granizo....
> 
> e trovão mesmo aqui por cima...



Por aqui também dilúvio e ouvi um trovão mesmo próximo há pouco. Temperatura nos 8.4ºC.

Na A3 a sul de Braga o painel informativo indica a presença de gelo.


----------



## Falkor (31 Dez 2009 às 14:15)

João Dias disse:


> Por aqui também dilúvio e ouvi um trovão mesmo próximo há pouco. Temperatura nos 8.4ºC.
> 
> Na A3 a sul de Braga o painel informativo indica a presença de gelo.



Estou mesmo ao lado e aqui ainda nao chove


----------



## filipept (31 Dez 2009 às 14:34)

Começo a achar que a cota irá surpreender hoje. À pouco o meu pai relatou um episódio muito esporádico de neve a+/- 250mm (foi cerca de 1m que rapidamente passou a granizo).

Já de manha fiquei surpreendido com o relato do Lince porque o frio ainda estava a chegar. Este frio vem da escandinávia, na animação RGB (no eumetsat.int) vê-se isso muito bem.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2009 às 14:52)

filipept disse:


> Começo a achar que a cota irá surpreender hoje...



Já somos dois...
Afinal ,é a Surpresa a fonte de toda a água que alimenta os amantes da Meteorologia .

Por aqui o forte aguaceiro atrás descrito passou de raspão.
Ainda choveu, 4 ou 5 relâmpagos mas passou quase tudo a sul.
Entretanto de manhã fui ao rio cá da zona (o Leça) 







[/URL][/IMG] 

Obviamente que continua a transbordar...


----------



## dgstorm (31 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

Boa tarde!
O frio já se faz sentir.
Hoje de manha por volta das 13h15 caiu um forte granizo em Braga, ficou tudo branquinho, durou cerca de 5 minutos, coloco aqui duas fotos, as possiveis, com o telemovel.
Por agora e já em Vila Verde sigo com 8.4ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (31 Dez 2009 às 16:02)

Não estou em Paços... mas deve ter já caído certamente alguma água-neve em Paços de Ferreira...Aristrocrata, rogers... confirmam-me isto?
Pela Maia, 14h10m, aguaceiros gelados de granizo!


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2009 às 16:05)

Tantos céus  de tantas cores já passaram hoje por aqui.






[/URL][/IMG]

Para além dos aguaceiros, trovoadas, granizo, rajadas de vento,
sol com  fundo negro de nuvens carregadas e azuis contrastantes
colados a brancos fortes






[/URL][/IMG]

há estes céus de todas as texturas, formas e feitios.
À espera do próximo aguaceiro e de mais céus de encher o olho,
descanso no Firmamento...


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 16:06)

Olha que com os vossos relatos aí de Braga com precipitação próxima da neve, tenha atenção que em vez de granizo podes ter tido graupel, que já é quase considerado uma forma de neve.

São bolinhas de gelo, à primeira vista, semelhante a granizo e saltanto tb, mas mais suave e que facilmente se desfaz quando lhe tocas. O núcleo consiste num floco de neve à volta do qual a água condensa e congela.

Já há relatos de graupel em Viseu, à cota 400 metros... portanto não deve estar longe de Braga também.




dgstorm disse:


> Boa tarde!
> O frio já se faz sentir.
> Hoje de manha por volta das 13h15 caiu um forte granizo em Braga, ficou tudo branquinho, durou cerca de 5 minutos, coloco aqui duas fotos, as possiveis, com o telemovel.
> Por agora e já em Vila Verde sigo com 8.4ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2009 às 16:43)

E o regalo à vistinha não pára:
Agora, neste último aguaceiro apareceu um pouco de sol.
Resultado:






[/URL][/IMG]

É o deleite...
O que trará o próximo aguaceiro?


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2009 às 17:00)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Não estou em Paços... mas deve ter já caído certamente alguma água-neve em Paços de Ferreira...Aristrocrata, rogers... confirmam-me isto?
> Pela Maia, 14h10m, aguaceiros gelados de granizo!



Ainda não vi mas vou estar atento a partir de agora. como estive a dormir depois de mais uma noite de trabalho nada vi...
Mas como logo andarei por terras de Matosinhos acho não é desta que a neve ou outra forma gelada (sem ser granizo que esse está bem presente) me fará regalar a vista.

Umas boas entradas para todos e, meteorologicamente falando, emoções mil também


----------



## mirra (31 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Boas pessoal realmente hoje ta um tempo virado po frio.
Aqui em guimaraes (10KM) caiu saraiva, mas caiu mesmo. E está um pouco frio em relacao ao costume.
Deixo aqui uma foto para verem como ficou isto, parecia neve acumulada :





Cumprimentos


----------



## ogalo (31 Dez 2009 às 17:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



mirra disse:


> Boas pessoal realmente hoje ta um tempo virado po frio.
> Aqui em guimaraes (10KM) caiu saraiva, mas caiu mesmo. E está um pouco frio em relacao ao costume.
> Deixo aqui uma foto para verem como ficou isto, parecia neve acumulada :
> 
> ...



nao se ve nada


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



ogalo disse:


> nao se ve nada



Clique na imagem...


----------



## mirra (31 Dez 2009 às 17:15)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Pedro disse:


> Clique na imagem...



mesmo 

oh pa a qualidade nao ta muito boa.
Tambem ia a conduzir e tinha os vidros meio embaciados.

aqui esta outra :





cumprimentos


----------



## dgstorm (31 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

Sigo com 7.0ºC
Continua a descer... E parece vir mais uma carga de granizo, segundo as imagens de satelite, sim, porque tudo o que cai agora é sobre a forma de gelo!


----------



## shinobi (31 Dez 2009 às 17:46)

Boas tardes meus amigos.

Aqui sigo com: 

temperatura:10ºc
pressao atmosferica:1002hpa
vento:24.14 km/h
humidade:66%

nao chove, mas estará prestes a qualquer momento. 

Mas nao há trevoada.


----------



## Lince (31 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Deixo aqui as ultimas fotos deste ano.
Por aqui neva acima dos 600m embora só haja acumulação acima dos 800m.






Bom ano para todos


----------



## DMartins (31 Dez 2009 às 18:20)

Boas fotos "Lince".

Por cá mais uma breve "granizada".

Estamos com *6.2º*.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2009 às 18:20)

Boas Noites!! 

O "Tornado" aconteceu a menos de 500mts da minha casa. Não vi nada e nada ouvi.

Ontem, à noite, mais trovoada e chuva forte! Já tem sido muito habitual por aqui nos últimos dias!

Nós últimos dias (27 à 30) acumulei: *67mm* 

Hoje, tenho acumulados *20mm*!

Na Afurada, o Rio Douro está a um passinho de subir a rua!

Acabo o mês com *284 mm!*


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

Excelentes fotos, há de tudo, nuvens, água, granizo e neve


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

Por aqui , mais uma corrida , mais uma viagem.
Mais um aguaceiro , mais 2 relâmpagos, mais vento em rajada.
De novo tudo a sossegar até ao próximo momento de instabilidade (aguaceiro).

E Lince, do alto do teu posto de comando ,as fotos do costume...
Bravo...


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui , mais uma corrida , mais uma viagem.
> Mais um aguaceiro , mais 2 relâmpagos, mais vento em rajada.
> De novo tudo a sossegar até ao próximo momento de instabilidade (aguaceiro).



Correcto e afirmativo!!
'Tou em Custóias e também "assisti" a isso!


----------



## Veterano (31 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

Pelo Aviz tudo calmo, com 10,2º. A barra do Douro estava há pouco um espanto, com ondulação forte e muitas gaivotas a planar. O rio continua a namorar as margens, com vontade de as galgar.


----------



## vinc7e (31 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

Boas,

por aqui alguns aguaceiros com chuva e granizo à mistura..
temperatura *6.8ºC*

agora tou mesmo é à espera da próxima semana 
 +  =


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2009 às 19:22)

João Soares disse:


> Correcto e afirmativo!!
> 'Tou em Custóias e também "assisti" a isso!



É...lá para as 20.30h também estarei por lá para a passagem de ano. Mas está mau para irmos para a rua festejar.

Já tive um aguaceiro que me desceu a temperatura até aos 3,5ºC mas agora está mais alta. Parece-me que as condições vão estar boas para alguma surpresa, mesmo que sem acumulação, já que a massa de ar mais fria ainda estará para entrar e com precipitação nas 1ªs horas.
Entretanto acumulei mais *8 mm* de *precipitação*.

Lince, manda qualquer coisa aqui para este pessoal das "terras baixas". *Um pouco de gelo vai dar jeito para os "digestivos"*

Agora é hora de alimentar as crianças e colocar-me à estrada para o indispensável convívio.

Umas boas entradas


----------



## djalminha (31 Dez 2009 às 20:08)

Boa noite, antes de mais desejo a todos um óptimo ano de 2010 .

Sigo com 11,3 e 67% de humidade.


----------



## Raposinha (31 Dez 2009 às 21:04)

Boa Noite,

7.8ºC e 80% de Humidade, perdi 2º em 30 minutos. 

Deixo os meus votos de um bom 2010 para todos!!


----------



## migmor (31 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Dia marcado pelas grandes saraivadas...e pela descida acentuada da temperatura


Temp 5.5ºC 
Humidade 85%
Pressão 1003hPa 
Vento v.m.=2.9 km/h

Precipitação acumulada=29,5mm

*Feliz 2010 para todos*


----------



## Falkor (31 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

Boa noite

Temp 7.8ºC
Humidade 78%
Pressão 1015hpa (a subir)
Vento 9.4Kmh SW
Ponto de orvalho 4.2ºC
Precipitação Acumulada 25.5mm

Um feliz ano novo para todos


----------



## dj_teko (31 Dez 2009 às 23:09)

boas estou em pedras rubras e neste momento vento forte  e chuva gelada


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2010 às 00:58)

Hoje, voltei a acumular *30 mm!* 

Acabei o mês com 363 mm! 
Nada mau!


----------

